# Dankonomics Genetics



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone grown any of these guys seeds?

I plan on getting 
White fire funk fem x1
Chocolate stardawg reg x3
Funk stardawg reg x2
Strawberry stardawg reg x2

Def gonna do some breeding...

But yeah i was wondering if youve grown ANY of the dankonomics seeds and if the bud was as strong as they claim?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 7, 2016)

Just started Whitefirefunk.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 7, 2016)

if danko is who i think it is, he's got a line of bs from here to china. u couldn't pay me to run anything from him.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> if danko is who i think it is, he's got a line of bs from here to china. u couldn't pay me to run anything from him.


Danko? Im talking about a legit breeder on midweeksong.com Are u sure his line is BS? Looks legit im even on his instagram page and plenty of happy customers there.



greendiamond9 said:


> Just started Whitefirefunk.
> View attachment 3726313


Hell yeah!!! U should start a journal for those!! Whitefire funk caught my eyes the most! Closely followed by chocolate stardawg. 
Why is one so much bigger? Is one older or one stunt? Or just different phenos?


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 7, 2016)

he's a lying fuggin douchebag! just because they sell seeds doesn't make them a breeder or legit in any way.


----------



## Thorhax (Jul 7, 2016)

dankonomics has nothing to do with danny danko. look him up on instagram


----------



## Thorhax (Jul 7, 2016)

but i know some elite breeders how pick up his gear on the reg.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 7, 2016)

i never said it was danny. i'm almost certain i know who it is, i just can't remember the handle he went by.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 7, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Danko? Im talking about a legit breeder on midweeksong.com Are u sure his line is BS? Looks legit im even on his instagram page and plenty of happy customers there.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!! U should start a journal for those!! Whitefire funk caught my eyes the most! Closely followed by chocolate stardawg.
> Why is one so much bigger? Is one older or one stunt? Or just different phenos?


Just stunted I think, it'll come out of it.
I'm putting them outdoors but I'll have updates on them


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 7, 2016)

Based on one of his latest IG posts..it looks as if he is taking a break from the seed making to refine his lines..or something of that sort.

Either way..Dankonomics FPOG crosses are Jaws FPOG IX1 seedstock..with the cerial pheno being used. He also uses Jaws Banana Kush seedstock aswell. So he is playing with some fire.

I fucked up sleeping on dankonomics FPOG x Stardawg #5.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 7, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Based on one of his latest IG posts..it looks as if he is taking a break from the seed making to refine his lines..or something of that sort.
> 
> Either way..Dankonomics FPOG crosses are Jaws FPOG IX1 seedstock..with the cerial pheno being used. He also uses Jaws Banana Kush seedstock aswell. So he is playing with some fire.
> 
> I fucked up sleeping on dankonomics FPOG x Stardawg #5.


Might still be able to get them at csbseeds. He has a lot of dankonomics and jaws.

He is a really nice guy and knowledgeable about his crosses. His chocolate stardawg makes my mouth water. Got 2 packs of that, looks like everything I want in a bubba cross


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 7, 2016)

I got these as a freebie with my order from CSB


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 7, 2016)

Ya Im a regular buyer at CSB..hence why i said i slept on them hard when they were available..and trust I have already asked if he had any left. With no luck lol.

Hope to see some good results and reviews in this thread.

@natro.hydro If you f2 anything remember me. lol look forward to your upcoming reviews


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Just stunted I think, it'll come out of it.
> I'm putting them outdoors but I'll have updates on them


Howd ya stunt her?
I had both my ghost train and og kush stunt on me. Cant remember why, but they stayed like that for like two weeks.


greendiamond9 said:


> I got these as a freebie with my order from CSB
> View attachment 3726491


Damn son they got freebies of crosses i wanna make before i can even make them


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

I just ordered me some Dankonomics Genetics from Oregon Elite seeds


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> I just ordered me some Dankonomics Genetics from Oregon Elite seeds


Nice! what strains?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Nice! what strains?


Alien Kush F4, Grape God, White Fire 507, Green Crack all crossed by Stardawg #2


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

I didnt see those breeds can u post a link?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I didnt see those breeds can u post a link?


Oregoneliteseeds.com has them


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2016)

There are two Dankonomics on IG, I believe the dankonomics_genetics are the stardog 2 crosses.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There are two Dankonomics on IG, I believe the dankonomics_genetics are the stardog 2 crosses.


ya that's him


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> ya that's him


The only thing i dont like about oregoneliteseeds is that you must buy a 10 pack.


Still cant wait to cross this baby.
Dont look like she will be a larger yeilder but some crossing will fix that up
Whitefire funk by dankanomics


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The only thing i dont like about oregoneliteseeds is that you must buy a 10 pack.
> 
> 
> Still cant wait to cross this baby.
> ...


Oregon Elite Seed doesn't pack them the breeder does


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2016)

That looks flame @BionicΩChronic


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> That looks flame @BionicΩChronic


This is not my photo my bad i forgot to add tht. I have my hands tied rn with about 12 plants and 5 strains this is a breeder photo. I plan on ordering this month though. And growing them in my 4x4 under a 600 when fall-winter comes


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Oregon Elite Seed doesn't pack them the breeder does


That is true but at midweeksong they remove them from the packs if u only want 1 or 2 which is convenient af. 
But they dont have the strains oes has


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 7, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That is true but at midweeksong they remove them from the packs if u only want 1 or 2 which is convenient af.
> But they dont have the strains oes has


I feel more secure knowing that the breeder pack has not been tampered with


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 7, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> I feel more secure knowing that the breeder pack has not been tampered with


Thats understandable. 
I trust ms tho. Each of the single seeds i purchased was, what it was supposed to be. 
Not sure if you are familiar with the strain lsd-25 but check it out, just like the breeder pics mane.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Green crack x stardawg #2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

This is from a 5 pack of wifi funk my newb friends grew. Each pheno different


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Green crack x stardawg #2


Oh yes! This looks nice, does the Cush flavor come through any of the off spring often at all? I'm hoping for that flavor with that chem punch. Wishful thinking?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Banana stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Oh yes! This looks nice, does the Cush flavor come through any of the off spring often at all? I'm hoping for that flavor with that chem punch. Wishful thinking?


It's so dominant it would scare you. Everything green crack hits is very green crack Dom. I've released banana crack, grape crack, and gc x 1988 g13hp. As well as crack dawg, and banana crack v2 in regs and all have been very green crack dominated with subtle hints of other lines in some phenos and a few of the other parent here and there.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

She is a great fast yielder. I just don't like her racy buzz much.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Banana stardawg pheno #2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Urkle dawg aka the dawgs waltz v2 with stardawg instead of tres dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Strawberry stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Strawberry stardawg, the pheno to look for, a good balance


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 23, 2016)

I just put 2 Whitefirefunk fems in the ground in the last few days.
I wish I would of popped a few more.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Urkle dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I just put 2 Whitefirefunk fems in the ground in the last few days.
> I wish I would of popped a few more.


you should find a nice keeper even in two


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet pink banana kush


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet pink banana kush


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

View attachment 3739937
Sweet pink banana kush


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Urkle dawg grown by green goo labs. Out of 25 almost all were identical. Out of 60 total testers almost all were purple grapey chem fuel


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

A lower on my cut of wifi I found in an old pack. She is the mother of the wifi funk and wifi dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

My sour og cut I also found I use in my crosses. Very ajs sour Dom, very great breeder too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

More phenos of urkle dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

One of my keeper stardawg cuts from the f1 gen. The espresso bean pheno #3


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> if danko is who i think it is, he's got a line of bs from here to china. u couldn't pay me to run anything from him.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Might still be able to get them at csbseeds. He has a lot of dankonomics and jaws.
> 
> He is a really nice guy and knowledgeable about his crosses. His chocolate stardawg makes my mouth water. Got 2 packs of that, looks like everything I want in a bubba cross


Beware of an occasional herm in the chocolate dawg. She is outstanding though, but she isn't bulletproof from the #5 male, that's why I sacked him. I spent 4 years sifting through the stardawg line to select my parents and f2 them. I tested the best males and tried three different phenos, all of which were great, but #2 was the standout. #9 is as well but #2 is more Indica hashplant Dom similar to the Chem 4 and improves every home he touches. Hence the name the bob Vila cut male.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

The unknown gorilla glue/ chocolate diesel cut I use. It came from the Michigan cup from joesy and crew as gg4 but out of three cuts this one wasn't gg4. Very chocolate diesel like smells and flavor and heady high.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 23, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Beware of an occasional herm in the chocolate dawg. She is outstanding though, but she isn't bulletproof from the #5 male, that's why I sacked him. I spent 4 years sifting through the stardawg line to select my parents and f2 them. I tested the best males and tried three different phenos, all of which were great, but #2 was the standout. #9 is as well but #2 is more Indica hashplant Dom similar to the Chem 4 and improves every home he touches. Hence the name the bob Vila cut male.


I love when a breeder actually comes forth and knows his own strains. When you run into subcool and he tells you that there are 2-3 phenotypes for a plant and then you try growing it out to find one of those only to be like wtf did he even grow these lolol.. You know what im getting at and if you don't its cause im too dabbed out. 

ROSIN BABY ROSIN


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Based on one of his latest IG posts..it looks as if he is taking a break from the seed making to refine his lines..or something of that sort.
> 
> Either way..Dankonomics FPOG crosses are Jaws FPOG IX1 seedstock..with the cerial pheno being used. He also uses Jaws Banana Kush seedstock aswell. So he is playing with some fire.
> 
> I fucked up sleeping on dankonomics FPOG x Stardawg #5.


I'm a caregiver, I make my money on herb. So this growing 30 strains per room has taken its toll. I breed to fgen and further lines, as well as make crosses I believe will improve existing lines I like. But the seed game is a joke. You get haters, liars, thieves and turds around every corner, and really it's not worth the drama. That's why I don't frequent any public sites besides Instagram. I've had about everything u can think of happen. Ppl selling off my cuts I gifted to them and asked them to not be sold, even had an ex friend claim to be me on Budtrader. That even later tried to set me up with the police. I've had ppl tell me or try to what I can and can't breed, even been ripped off for thousands of dollars by cannazon and the seed depot. So I really don't care what anyone thinks or says anymore, I've heard it all lol. But I prefer my solitary time, and keep to myself and continue to work my lines. I've got plans though to only work high yielders, that are also top notch like the Chem 91. Only the strongest growers will be selected, and I'll be getting rid of a lot of clone onlys that really don't make elite status imo. I have a few more releases and I'm taking a break. I'm currently working with talk of Kabul, warlord kush, Chem d x stardawg 2, wifi x stardawg 2, sweet tooth #4 ibl and Rezs sour d ibl in hopes of some other power hybrids to work and fgen. Once I'm happy with my next stud line ill release some stuff, but until then to the lab to keep running more beans.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> I love when a breeder actually comes forth and knows his own strains. When you run into subcool and he tells you that there are 2-3 phenotypes for a plant and then you try growing it out to find one of those only to be like wtf did he even grow these lolol.. You know what im getting at and if you don't its cause im too dabbed out.
> 
> ROSIN BABY ROSIN


Subcools lines are typically very unstable but he breeds that way intentionally. He is an outcrosser. I am a line breeder. I prefer to stabilize lines and typically only breed with one stable parent at least. Because when it comes time to stabilize, it makes for a much easier time to stabilize them. I know my lines because it's my job, plus I love it too. But to know what male to select you first need to know what the corresponding females come out like and you take an educated guess at it. I'm very lucky a lot, but I do my homework too prior.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 23, 2016)

I myself have been guilty of ruining testers with bugs or drought but I am bringing all this shit back around. Just have to plan better knowing that I can't just pop in the garden at any instant. After I finish doing runs of DVG I will definitely be looking to pick some up from your selection. I try almost all breeders at least once, except barney farms.... they never tricked me cuz they tricked my old mentor more than once lol.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There are two Dankonomics on IG, I believe the dankonomics_genetics are the stardog 2 crosses.


Dankonomics is just a tee shirt maker and not even a grower as far as I know. He and I chose the same name about the same time and he tried to use his friends to pressure me with drama and hate to get me to change names but I don't negotiate with ppl who act like that. The trolling stopped eventually because my work speaks for itself and I don't tolerate poor behavior. But that aside we are two totally different companies, and have zero affiliation at all.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2016)

Id


Mr Hyde said:


> I myself have been guilty of ruining testers with bugs or drought but I am bringing all this shit back around. Just have to plan better knowing that I can't just pop in the garden at any instant. After I finish doing runs of DVG I will definitely be looking to pick some up from your selection. I try almost all breeders at least once, except barney farms.... they never tricked me cuz they tricked my old mentor more than once lol.


 I'd suggest the banana dawg or the the wifi funk if theirs any still left. I gave a bunch out as freebies and didn't keep many to sell.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't sell many seeds and I only make a cross once. The banana s1 sold out as fast as I put them up but I don't like being stagnant, you won't get anywhere just doing the same thing over and over. Maybe from a biz standpoint it was foolish to abandon the most overpriced fem seeds in history at 276$ a seed on auction they went for, but I don't care, they weren't up to my standards though ppl loved them. I'm not normal I guess, but the older I get I do things out of principle whether it suits me or not. Call me a fool, but I sleep well and when I read personal attacks I can laugh at them lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you all for the love and support though, that's why I continue on.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Unknown gg/cd x stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Alien stardawg. Beware though, alien kush is herm prone as well. Usually sterile nanners but she and any cross of alien tech can pop out herms anytime. Very strong smoke though and good yields and excellent breeder but that's her one flaw I've noticed.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

A couple other strawberry stardawg phenos. Very strawberry cough Dom, but I will try a bx with her back into stardawg in hopes of more Chem/strawberry mixed phenos. Rez I think had the same problem with strawberry diesel if I remember correctly


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The white x stardawg 5. Very very nice cross. I never released it though yet.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

White stardawg up closer. She's a heavy yielder and a very nice smoke. I really like her and the wifi funk both a lot.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The chocolate stardawg. She was one of the best smokes I've ever tried. Very sensitive though, she hermed easy on me with stress. This has all the richness of bubba, with added Chem d funk and skunk to boot. Easily a cup winner if she was on a good run. I'll look through the line or breed it to another male like the #2 male which isn't at all herm prone. Because the quality is so outstanding on her. Many nice phenos have been found but I do not like herm prone or sensitive lines, no matter how dank. But I think it was from the #5 males influence in it and how it combined.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Goji dawg. A vastly improved og hybrid. Stardawg just seems to intensify the og crosses I've made


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The funk dawg. Cluster funk (91 Chem x 1988 g13hp) x stardawg. She has tested at the lowest I think at 24% thc and up to almost 30% thc in pheno ranges. She is very jb 91 Chem Dom, but vastly improved as well. Cluster funk is dank, but herm prone as well. The f2s so far of her I made were super herm prone. But this cross with stardawg solidified her up big time.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Sour og x stardawg. This was such a good cross as well. Ppl slept on these and then they just disappeared almost overnight. Everything I touch to this cut though comes out just magical


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Chem 91. If this isn't the skunk va cut it's the best s1 I've ever seen. This is at week 6 now and I'm having a poor run. I have 4 1000 watt gavitas per room and can fit 25 plants per room. This will yield easily 8 ounces. So do the math 8 x 25= 12.5 lbs per 4 hoods or roughly 3 lbs per light. This will be my focus here especially getting a good stable version of her out in seed form. Rezs sour d ibl I think will really match her well in the right pheno. And I think the Chem d x stardawg cross I made too will really mesh well. But I want to run this a bit and run through some selections for my own personal breeder line and projects for my grows.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

This is the grape God cut I run. She is amazing even on a subpar run like this. Very old stock these were found in. Deep pungent chocolate tootsie roll sweet grapey goodness. Very god bud traits to her, and she also passes them along. But she is an f10


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Alien pebbles kush week 5ish. She has the yields and power of the alien kush and frost production. But much improved flavor with the fruity pebbles in her. Fpog is so tasty but it's not my favorite growth pattern or very easy or a tolerant grower to adverse conditions. But this cross is. I may try a bx into the fpog #3 cut I ran 50 fpog cereal ix seeds to find the best keeper in. It's just like smoking fruity pebbles cereal and a hint of lemon mirangue pie. All the way to the last hit she has flavor. But I will continue to look through f2s, f3s and others to find something better. I just made f2s of this line, so she may also be a breeder here soon. She has it all, just isn't as heavy a yielder as the Chem or stardawgs or the blue dream or silver Pearl or triangle kush but close. Very unique stuff though, like cherry ludens candy and a hint of fruity pebbles cereal


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

More strawberry stardawg phenos. I sampled this one just a couple days ago and it was very unique. Kinda strawberry, kinda haze, touch of idk, but it was potent and huge crusty buds


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Psycho dawg. Psychosis x stardawg. This was a poor run but despite light interruptions and ph and nute issues it came out very nice for a friend. Very psychosis skunky earthy richness. Not one nanner either on her despite all her issues she had


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

My other keeper stardawg f1 cut I found. The amnesia dawg #7 cut. Big nasty greasy buds. It seriously will just wreck you. Some of the skunkiest strongest most flavorful stuff I've tried. Good yields, easy growth, very very heavy duty stuff. She's called the amnesia dawg because it literally used to get me so stupid that for 2 weeks I went to the store everyday to get ketchup and ended up forgetting until finally someone text me while I was in the store to not forget it. I've gotten so high we forgot to get gas on road trips and ran out of gas. It just stupefies ppl. I've seen ppl smoke it and take a couple hits and be fine and next thing I know their on the ground, just floored out.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

This is the pre 2k sensi seeds silver Pearl cut I have. She was held down by a hippy who ran through a bunch to find this special lady. She's more lemon and less hardy then the cut used to run, but she is a gem none the less. They don't make them like this anymore


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The Santa Cruz blue dream sativa x stardawg about week 4. The testers ran off with all these so thankfully another person is running these out. If you like blue dream look no further.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

This is the forum cut gsc about week 3. Jaws and myself teamed up to make a better gsc hybrid. I used his bx1 f2 forum cut sugar cookie dough male pollen and these seeds will all be ran through collectively to find better growing better yielding gsc phenos to line breed and further.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Banana stardawg full plant shot almost. She had a so cal master kush flavor and a hint of banana kush to her, with powerful effects


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

A goji banana nug grown by two dog seeds. Super dank smoke in all the phenos I've tried as well. Really good yields too. This was great cross as well but a fem one so no chance to fgen them


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Sweet pink banana kush grown by ken dog smoke seeds outdoors in nor cal. He said it was some of the tastiest smoke he's had the pleasure of growing


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The uks psychosis cut. I recently lost her so she will never prob be bred again. It was a hard cut to secure stateside as it was. Sickmeds seeds was the source of this cut though for me. Very potent tasty stuff. Just very viney growth pattern. She's will be better with stardawg imo as a father anyways. The kids have all been very psychosis Dom and very strong growers esp


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3739953


the little lying bitch is back on the boards....


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> the little lying bitch is back on the boards....


Lol I shouldn't even feed into your nonsense but please explain what I've lied about? I'd imagine your butthurt about something and wouldn't go so far out of your way otherwise, but as far as being straight up im about as straight up as it gets bra lol. Calling me a lil bitch too shows your maturity level.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

hurry up with your trolling and the drama so I can put you on ignore too. I'm waiting to hear what you claim here lol, should be interesting and amusing I'm sure


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> the little lying bitch is back on the boards....


View attachment 3740067
That's a lotta shit talk, don't just troll and run, I'm still awaiting this response you were so quick to just sling shit around about.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 24, 2016)

Bro it's good to see you over here. Been a while since we chatted prolly don't remember me but good to see you here. Let trolls be trolls just keep doing you and showing your work here. There is plenty who really appreciates it

Just wanted to say something cus I saw you mention the Rezdog SD IBL and using it to make lines. I saw lots of reports from people that have grown those beans and crosses with it in it and people are reporting a big drop off in potency after only 20-30 mins of smoking. It's not just one or two people who have noticed it but it's not with all hybrids tho but just wanted to pass that info to you. Keep killing bro


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3740071
> View attachment 3740067
> That's a lotta shit talk, don't just troll and run, I'm still awaiting this response you were so quick to just sling shit around about.


last i heard u said u were only gonna be on private sites......just ANOTHER lie......why not go back to cannazon....ohh thats right u were banned for being a whining bitch.....u are a compulsive liar, many people know this much about you.....i'm not trolling, just stating the facts!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like you are working with some elite genetics. When I clear some space I am going to have to try your stuff out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> last i heard u said u were only gonna be on private sites......just ANOTHER lie......why not go back to cannazon....ohh thats right u were banned for being a whining bitch.....u are a compulsive liar, many people know this much about you.....i'm not trolling, just stating the facts!


Does Mr C run the Cannazon forum? Cuz if so, I'd wear that ban as a badge of honor. Talk about a lying douchebag. That guy has ripped off more breeders and customers than anyone.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Does Mr C run the Cannazon forum? Cuz if so, I'd wear that ban as a badge of honor. Talk about a lying douchebag. That guy has ripped off more breeders and customers than anyone.


i agree he's a piece of crap, i've been telling people that for years to no avail. i was just touching on this douche bags childish bs.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 24, 2016)

touching on... looks a bit like kicking up dust clouds of bullshit to the onlooking observer.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> last i heard u said u were only gonna be on private sites......just ANOTHER lie......why not go back to cannazon....ohh thats right u were banned for being a whining bitch.....u are a compulsive liar, many people know this much about you.....i'm not trolling, just stating the facts!


lol, oh that's your proof. Well, mr c ripped me off, and prior he wouldn't pay dankness who is a friend of mine for signing up half cannazons breeders. So he banned him, and I was banned after I spoke up about my seeds being kept by mr c. I'm so terrible, how dare I? Btw how is cannazon doing now? Lol, that's right cannazon is done, and cannetics too, because I was right. There's a reason jaws followed me out as well as every other breeder. I knew you were butthurt by something, didn't know it was because you were one of the rats still left on that sinking ship lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> i agree he's a piece of crap, i've been telling people that for years to no avail. i was just touching on this douche bags childish bs.


go somewhere else your childish Bs isn't wanted here. if you don't stop trolling I'll report you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> i agree he's a piece of crap, i've been telling people that for years to no avail. i was just touching on this douche bags childish bs.


And on that note we will just have a good laugh, your officially an idiot. Have a great one bra, lol. Ignore coming up now. Have a great one


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 24, 2016)

This guy is talking crazy shit in the LED forums ,complete noob.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> lol, oh that's your proof. Well, mr c ripped me off, and prior he wouldn't pay dankness who is a friend of mine for signing up half cannazons breeders. So he banned him, and I was banned after I spoke up about my seeds being kept by mr c. I'm so terrible, how dare I? Btw how is cannazon doing now? Lol, that's right cannazon is done, and cannetics too, because I was right. There's a reason jaws followed me out as well as every other breeder. I knew you were butthurt by something, didn't know it was because you were one of the rats still left on that sinking ship lol


I love you


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And on that note we will just have a good laugh, your officially an idiot. Have a great one bra, lol. Ignore coming up now. Have a great one


i loved when u thanked remo for sticking up for you...lololol....he told u to fuck off as he can't stand you either......


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This guy is talking crazy shit in the LED forums ,complete noob.


lol....where in the LED forums.....i've been growing longer then u have been alive most likely......just another dick licker


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> go somewhere else your childish Bs isn't wanted here. if you don't stop trolling I'll report you


Agreed so I ignored him anyways now. I just wanted to hear his proof and his excuses which were lame and extremely childish before I sent him to ignore. This is why I don't dig public forums.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro it's good to see you over here. Been a while since we chatted prolly don't remember me but good to see you here. Let trolls be trolls just keep doing you and showing your work here. There is plenty who really appreciates it
> 
> Just wanted to say something cus I saw you mention the Rezdog SD IBL and using it to make lines. I saw lots of reports from people that have grown those beans and crosses with it in it and people are reporting a big drop off in potency after only 20-30 mins of smoking. It's not just one or two people who have noticed it but it's not with all hybrids tho but just wanted to pass that info to you. Keep killing bro


What up bro, it's been awhile but I didn't forget you. How's everything going? Yeah these were from the better release Rez made, so I've heard that these had some winners in there, and heard once he changed males it became his issue as well as herms. But these were entrusted to me by a good friend and other breeder to work with, I have about 50 of them to look through.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Agreed so I ignored him anyways now. I just wanted to hear his proof and his excuses which were lame and extremely childish before I sent him to ignore. This is why I don't dig public forums.


I understand @sunni can u block this brick guy from my thread please he's not wanted here.

also @Dankonomics_genetics is sourpatchseeds ok to order from? are u cool with them? I don't want to buy from someone who fucked over a good breeder like you.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I understand @sunni can u block this brick guy from my thread please he's not wanted here.
> 
> also @Dankonomics_genetics is sourpatchseeds ok to order from? are u cool with them? I don't want to buy from someone who fucked over a good breeder like you.


He's legit. He's been so busy lately though with having a kid, it may take a bit longer than normal


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 24, 2016)

Purple urkle x stardawg  ,


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Purple urkle x stardawgView attachment 3740542 View attachment 3740544 View attachment 3740543,


Transplant her. She will thank you

But very healthy


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Purple urkle x stardawgView attachment 3740542 View attachment 3740544 View attachment 3740543,


Yeah she could go up to a bigger size for sure


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Yeah she could go up to a bigger size for sure


about to order some of your banana kush x stardawg, which would you suggest if going for yield, the 3 or 7? 

Can you tell me whats different about the stardawg cuts?(trait-wise) I also saw something about an 'amnesia dawg' i think it was the #9 pheno, it was apart of the godfather series, im not sure atm, my email wont load..care to elaborate? 

I want the strongest chemmiest loudest dank i can get, whichever pheno has that im all in.. I was looking for topdawg gear and i stumbled upon your bank, if you got the goods im down.. JJs prices are too steep.. 

Im sure the wifi x stardawg is loaded with keepers, cant wait to run it..


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> about to order some of your banana kush x stardawg, which would you suggest if going for yield, the 3 or 7?
> 
> Can you tell me whats different about the stardawg cuts?(trait-wise) I also saw something about an 'amnesia dawg' i think it was the #9 pheno, it was apart of the godfather series, im not sure atm, my email wont load..care to elaborate?
> 
> ...


Those are limited releases that are still untested. The #3 is the purp cut I have, the #7 is this bad lady She's at the end of week 6 here. Just nasty greasy oily Chem funk. I can leave a bud out for months and it won't dry up and crumble for a joint it's so oily. This got me and all my friends kicked out of the casino too here for a year. I stunk so much that they couldn't believe I didn't have weed on me. I smoked a j before I went and it just clings to you. Attention anyone in an illegal state do not even consider growing this, or the Chem 91. I can smell it with my windows down driving down the highway my house smells so skunky. I'm legal so I take pride in that funk, but when I lived back home it almost got me busted, in the country even. The banana kush clone only x stardawg #2 is the line you want anyways, at least until testing has been done, I can't give an opinion of the banana kush f9 crosses.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

I can say that the banana f9 line is nice but not as special as the clone only. The Indica banana f9 male and female I found I will make f10s with and ix to the cut. Very bubba like, very stout and tropical banana smell and flavor on the Indica f9s. The cut is just intoxicating though, and the best outdoor strain I prob have for the north, as well as concentrates.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

This thing though is the triangle kush x my wifi that was an accidental pollination. But I knew it would be slamming probably. So I ran this one seed, neglected it, and then it's turned out to be better than either parent. She's at week 6 too here. Huge producer too of the densest nugs I've ever seen. It barely smokes it's so dense lol. When I make out ounces it's seriously like a half ounce looking max, that I have to reweigh it, in case.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

The forum cut I think took that pollen jaws gifted me. The dad is his forum cut bx1 f2 male, it had a sugar cookie dough flavor to him and his progeny. Hopefully with enough seeds we can find a better matching pair to breed. These should be incredibly stable.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 24, 2016)

I got my Dankonomics gear from The Connoisseur seed bank.
[email protected]


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> about to order some of your banana kush x stardawg, which would you suggest if going for yield, the 3 or 7?
> 
> Can you tell me whats different about the stardawg cuts?(trait-wise) I also saw something about an 'amnesia dawg' i think it was the #9 pheno, it was apart of the godfather series, im not sure atm, my email wont load..care to elaborate?
> 
> ...


The skunkiest stuff is by far the funk dawg. It's a cross of bodhis first release of cluster funk x stardawg. Clusterfunk is 91 Chem jb x 1988 g13hp. She was a huge producer of some of the finest herb I still have. Very herm prone though, but crossed to stardawg it just amped that 91 Chem funk. Very few herms as well. I stress tested the shit out of them. Light leaks, ph fluctuations, over watering, under watering, You name it, I stressed it. Wouldn't kick a herm. Still very 91 but some stardawg phenos and some mixes. The cluster funk f2s I ran were really herm prone still, so I've abandoned it for now.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I got my Dankonomics gear from The Connoisseur seed bank.
> [email protected]
> View attachment 3740647 View attachment 3740652





greendiamond9 said:


> I got my Dankonomics gear from The Connoisseur seed bank.
> [email protected]
> View attachment 3740647 View attachment 3740652


I'd like your pic but it dosent leave me the option.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

I saved like 75 or so of those wifi funk for myself. My friends grew those testers out but forgot to keep a cut of that really frosty one. They neglected it, didn't work with her at all and then boom, frostiest plant they had ever seen. I smoked some thinking it would be more wifi like but it was so skunky it reminded me of the old roadkill skunk, how that foul odor transitions to such rich skunky deliciousness. It had the wifi flavor too but it was so much skunkier than mom it was staggering. I was devestated when they lost the cut. The chunkier one really smokes good too, more like the white, but skunky too. The wifi 1 x cf though really came out cluster funk Dom. Really skunky.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

From now on though every pack will be sealed in one of these. I'm trying to ensure seeds aren't broken up or switched even possibly, and everyone will have a longer shelf life with these seeds as well. Freebie seeds will be in regular plastic bags labeled as well. To differentiate


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 24, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3740675
> From now on though every pack will be sealed in one of these. I'm trying to ensure seeds aren't broken up or switched even possibly, and everyone will have a longer shelf life with these seeds as well. Freebie seeds will be in regular plastic bags labeled as well. To differentiate


Will they be sealed like that for now on if I grab some? Any of those clusterfunks available anywhere?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Will they be sealed like that for now on if I grab some? Any of those clusterfunks available anywhere?


Any of the new stock and from here out any orders will be. Idk if they are bro, I have no clue who has what and whatnot besides csb seeds and Oregon elite. I know they don't.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 24, 2016)

I prefer sweet and fruity strains, do you have anything that's still available that fits the bill?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I prefer sweet and fruity strains, do you have anything that's still available that fits the bill?


Lol I have a lot of those too. I ran through 50 fpog seeds to find one very special lady. She is outstanding and probably the tastiest herb I've ever smoked. My banana lines as well are extremely flavorful. The grape God crosses too are so tasty as well. Very god bud richness that's also very rare, it's so unique too. Strawberry cough crosses as well come out pretty tasty too in the right phenos and the psychosis too. The psychosis is so terpy and the hash just floors ppl. Fpog, grape God, psychosis, green crack, banana kush are all very tasty strains and very fruity and flavorful throughout. Green crack is too racy for me though. I breed for power, and vigor and terps. But I want to refine some lines and then come out even harder. I've had better stuff in seed form years back I've lost but I have one of the larger seed collections around, so I have years of stuff to run, from old classics to new to my own. Silver Pearl too is really tasty, really strong though, but if you like lemony flavored power strains it's as good as it gets.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Goji dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Goji dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Strawberry stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Unknown gg/cd x stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Chocolate stardawg hanging to dry


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

White fire funk


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Chocolate stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

My cut of irukandji lowers on her. Not near my best run either with her


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

The alien kush f4 female I bred with


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Grape crack


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

My stardawg #3 cut, the espresso bean pheno


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Sour dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Banana kush week 4 flower


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Banana kush almost done. Not my best photography with this one


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Not one strain has tested under 22%. I've hit 30% though with my stardawg #3. The funk dawg esp has ranged from 23-30% thc, and has been very consistent at around 24-25%. I should prob do more testing but I prefer to do it the old way, smoke it, grow it, over and over. But I do like to see a baseline test here and there. I just haven't had a flawless run in forever now. I feel it's all subpar work. Because I know I could do better. I've been very sick though and it's been hard to get motivated.


----------



## TubePot (Jul 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I got my Dankonomics gear from The Connoisseur seed bank.


Can you post a link, van't find that bank, keep coming up with Connoisseur the breeders.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

He's on Instagram, just uses an email addy for orders bro @TubePot i can't remember it


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 25, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Can you post a link, van't find that bank, keep coming up with Connoisseur the breeders.


Oregon Elite Seeds has Dankonomic gear


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

If you looking for most of his catalogue hit up diggity dank at [email protected].


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 25, 2016)

I got your gear from DBJ from Greatlakesgenetics. Looks like you need to restock him up to broski.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If you looking for most of his catalogue hit up diggity dank at [email protected].


That's the one, thank you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> I got your gear from DBJ from Greatlakesgenetics. Looks like you need to restock him up to broski.


Jeff and me go aways back but he slighted me and I won't ever do biz with him again bro. That's why. We still get along but I won't do biz with anyone who treats me unfairly.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds has Dankonomic gear


He does, but not as vast of a collection as csb has right now. toby at Oes is a very good dude though and will treat you right


----------



## TubePot (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Oes is a very good dude though and will treat you right


Looking for Fems.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Looking for Fems.


They are all out atm I think. My fems go really fast. I don't use colloidal silver or sts either, I use root manipulation to reverse a plant. Idk why but it really kicks out some winners that way. Idk if I've found a herm yet even in those cf s1 crosses. Blows my mind. I stumbled upon the method though. I guess it's a tightly held secret too. But the jist of it is any female can be manipulated through root stress/pruning, and almost everything will herm on you then, but I won't make a lot of seeds. If you continue to root manipulate I guess you can swing a female into a full blown male even but Escobar and ink and dr green thumb all use this method too I've Heard. This here was a root induced one. Both lines were herm prone too. Not a nanner on these though. Illuminati too I've stress tested his stuff just crazy and not a herm. So I really believe in fems now but I prefer regs. I'll run into another situation like either wifi funk where I love it and would use it as a breeder but it's fem only, kills that mission lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 25, 2016)

TubePot said:


> Can you post a link, van't find that bank, keep coming up with Connoisseur the breeders.


https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


Thank you


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2016)

Ya CSB is solid hands down. I just hit him up to check what he's got for your gear..if anything peaks my interest Im grabbing one or 2.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

If anybody want it here's the inventory


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Jeff and me go aways back but he slighted me and I won't ever do biz with him again bro. That's why. We still get along but I won't do biz with anyone who treats me unfairly.


Damn that's too bad, first I have heard of dragboat doing someone dirty, be it customer or breeder.


Vato_504 said:


> If anybody want it here's the inventory
> View attachment 3741332 View attachment 3741334


Holy hell man, clean out that inbox lol. Well thanks for posting that, saved me and csb seeds some time. Def wanna grab the WiFi 507, alien kush f4, and fpog crosses with stardawg 2.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn that's too bad, first I have heard of dragboat doing someone dirty, be it customer or breeder.
> 
> Holy hell man, clean out that inbox lol. Well thanks for posting that, saved me and csb seeds some time. Def wanna grab the WiFi 507, alien kush f4, and fpog crosses with stardawg 2.


He didn't do me dirty just as friends I felt a bit hurt that I was there when he got going. And he told me once he was on his feet he would pay me upfront. Later on like 1 year or so I signed jaws up and then found oyt he was paying him upfront, and even took a 20k loan to pay bodhi. He owed me 600$ for green crack x 1988 g13hp seeds. He said they weren't selling is why, but I could sell those in my sleep lol. It was just a hurtful thing, and our relationship changed because of it. I still offered seeds but only cash upfront and he said he couldn't afford it but would love to still keep me on. Like I said he was always a good friend, but a shitty biz deal screwed it up. I think it was a good move on my part because I went to the attitude, seedsman, and everywhere now because of this. I never pulled any strings before this but I felt so hurt I wanted to be able to not be put in this sitch again. And I love my new ppl anyways.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

Destruction breeds creation as they say


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

Is csb well stocked? Id hate for him to run out before i can order. 

You need to shoot out some of them chem91 on your instagram. 
Even if you gotta self pollenate, that bitch is huge!!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Destruction breeds creation as they say


Ive also found a personal connection to a pack of your clusterfunk s1 
Should i go with that?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

The only things he's out of right now is the blue dream cross.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Ive also found a personal connection to a pack of your clusterfunk s1
> Should i go with that?


I know they put out fire but they can be herm prone. Those were supposed to be freebies because


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Is csb well stocked? Id hate for him to run out before i can order.
> 
> You need to shoot out some of them chem91 on your instagram.
> Even if you gotta self pollenate, that bitch is huge!!!!


I'm working on her


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm working on her


Well deff lmk as soon as they drop. I want a ten pack. I think that im gonna run all your gear from now on and no one elses. You are a fucking marijuana artist. Much respect


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I know they put out fire but they can be herm prone. Those were supposed to be freebies because


I think i will find a really good pheno in there. Also couldn't i breed out the herm tendencies? I know theres gotta be some flame phenos i want to cross with some of your future strains


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 25, 2016)

Whitefirefunk from today.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Whitefirefunk from today.
> View attachment 3741641 View attachment 3741642


Wow very healthy!
What are your temps like?
How old are they?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you,they are about 3 weeks old.
Temps have been in the 90s


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 25, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Wow very healthy!
> What are your temps like?
> How old are they?


Nice same here 90s and rainy. Which is bad news for me cause im working with synthetic... Ginna do supersoil from now on.
They sure do have a very nice shade of green!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I think i will find a really good pheno in there. Also couldn't i breed out the herm tendencies? I know theres gotta be some flame phenos i want to cross with some of your future strains


I'm working on it, but it takes time. When I say herm free that means if you grow in a bed room at night with the windows open by day type herms it still won't pop out. That's the kind of genes I want stable and expect. A herm here or there bothers me even but I will overlook it if it's special enough  like she is


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

Strawberry stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

Orange 43


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

Orange cookies


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jul 27, 2016)

That orange 43 looks fucking amazing. Been a while since I saw a bud pic that made me stop and say wow. How stable is she?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> That orange 43 looks fucking amazing. Been a while since I saw a bud pic that made me stop and say wow. How stable is she?


She is from the f1 gen from obs limited release of them. I only ran two seeds and found two keepers but this one is just so tasty and has some pop. It's the white fire 43 cut x orange juice bud) whatever cali o cross that is. I still have 8 more and another pack lol so I'm sure I could find a good dad for her at some point and f2 the line. But franchise genetics is the breeder


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> That orange 43 looks fucking amazing. Been a while since I saw a bud pic that made me stop and say wow. How stable is she?


Theyve got a bunch of pics just as tric city as this. I think.they start around pg 2 or 3 and end on pg 5 or 6 all dankonomics gear. Im sure yo
youll find more that make you say wow.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

More banana stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Sour dawg (sour og x stardawg #2)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Some grape God shatter I made, it was delicious and so clean.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The Santa Cruz blue dream cut, sativa.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Some outdoor grape stomper og from gage green I grew


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Funk dawg grown by a friend


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Sour dawg (sour og x stardawg #2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This mutant wifi 507 x stardawg #2 that popped out veg frost and it wasn't pot restricted. Just an off ph watering once just popped out trichs on her and lemon funk skunk stank.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Urkle dawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

White stardawg (the white x stardawg #5)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

White stardawg lowers


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

My cluster funk f1 mom. She is the mother of funk dawg, wifi funk, banana funk and a few others. Very strong heavy hitting Chem


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The alien pebbles kush(fpog #5 x alien kush f4)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Some greenhouse grown al Capone og(ghost og x stardawg #9)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Greenhouse grown urkle dawg aka purple stinky punch (purple urkle x stardawg #9)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

A bleached top of my cut of irukandji from illuminati seeds


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The fruity pebble og #5 mom. About week 5 flower. She was replaced by #3 the best two out of 50 but #3 ended up being the best flavor and package. #5 wasn't far behind but a better yielder


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The Chem 91 cut I'm running grown by a friend


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The pre 98 bubba kush


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The chocolate stardawg (pre 98 bubba kush x stardawg #5) a much improved bubba type but stronger and higher yielding. Even more richness with the added Chem d funk


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The unknown gorilla glue chocolate diesel cut


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The sour pink grapefruit og dad at week 3 I used for f2s of the line. (Sour og x spg)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Stardawg #3 the espresso bean pheno


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Outdoor stardawg #3


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Some dried up stardawg #3


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3742659
> The sour pink grapefruit og dad at week 3 I used for f2s of the line. (Sour og x spg)


Very nice looking male!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The stardawg #5 male after I pulled him. He just kicked out too much pollen I had to pull him early. He had fist sized clusters of balls and ended up sending dust clouds everywhere. He was only fed water and fox farms ocean forest soil too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Chocolate stardawg week 6 by hellyeah Canada


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Urkle dawg aka purple stinky punch grown by greengoo labs


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Urkle dawg grown by maximum par


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Sweet pink banana kush (banana kush clone only x spg)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Whitefire #1 x cluster funk f1 fem freebies


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Another pheno of greenhouse grown al Capone og (ghost og x stardawg #9) by pokes and pineapples


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Some dry nug shots of the unknown gorilla glue chocolate diesel cut


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Unknown gorilla glue/chocolate diesel x stardawg #5 grown by Kali oils


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lovin the bud shots! I have to try some. What is your biggest yielder for sale?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lovin the bud shots! I have to try some. What is your biggest yielder for sale?


Idk, in phenos any can be really. The banana dawg, chocolate stardawg, funk dawg, sour dawg, wifi funk, white dawg, even Goji dawg yield well in most phenos, the sweet pink banana, grape crack, sour pink grapefruit, goji banana, banana s1, everything really I breed towards yields or improving them.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm looking for a strain that will slap me around like a brick of coke. green crack x stardawg caught my attention will it have that racey sativa high?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm looking for a strain that will slap me around like a brick of coke. green crack x stardawg caught my attention will it have that racey sativa high?


Yes


----------



## doniawon (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm looking for a strain that will slap me around like a brick of coke. green crack x stardawg caught my attention will it have that racey sativa high?


That's funny


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That's funny


I hate it. But it's so fast and tasty and ppl love it with aDD. It's like drinking a pot of coffee for me.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Fpog#5 x stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

Chem 91 still on the short side of nutes but getting riper


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

The Chem 91 is rather large though and I should have doubled my pot size. I didn't realize as a bush she would feed so heavy.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm a caregiver, I make my money on herb. So this growing 30 strains per room has taken its toll. I breed to fgen and further lines, as well as make crosses I believe will improve existing lines I like. But the seed game is a joke. You get haters, liars, thieves and turds around every corner, and really it's not worth the drama. That's why I don't frequent any public sites besides Instagram. I've had about everything u can think of happen. Ppl selling off my cuts I gifted to them and asked them to not be sold, even had an ex friend claim to be me on Budtrader. That even later tried to set me up with the police. I've had ppl tell me or try to what I can and can't breed, even been ripped off for thousands of dollars by cannazon and the seed depot. So I really don't care what anyone thinks or says anymore, I've heard it all lol. But I prefer my solitary time, and keep to myself and continue to work my lines. I've got plans though to only work high yielders, that are also top notch like the Chem 91. Only the strongest growers will be selected, and I'll be getting rid of a lot of clone onlys that really don't make elite status imo. I have a few more releases and I'm taking a break. I'm currently working with talk of Kabul, warlord kush, Chem d x stardawg 2, wifi x stardawg 2, sweet tooth #4 ibl and Rezs sour d ibl in hopes of some other power hybrids to work and fgen. Once I'm happy with my next stud line ill release some stuff, but until then to the lab to keep running more beans.


Found other fans fast my new friend. 

This story about the seed business is just like what my breeder says about the seed business. The haters and rip offs are all to real. 

It is obvious the best stuff is still out there but soon you won't find it in the marijuana business world. Meds are advancing but not recreational at least out in the open. 

They are driving the small business man out of even great pot!

Love to see an experienced grower show off a bit.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 28, 2016)

time to do some work on these. Thanks again bro!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3743831 time to do some work on these. Thanks again bro!


The new packaging is so much better. At least now I can guarantee they aren't tampered with at all and hopefully extend shelf life a bit.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3743831 time to do some work on these. Thanks again bro!


Where did you get these i thought the urkle dawg was all out! D: you lucky!!!!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Where did you get these i thought the urkle dawg was all out! D: you lucky!!!!


He had only two make it to adults so I gave him some of the unreleased ones I made with the #2 male. He wants to breed the line so as a breeder myself I'd hate to see him shortchanged on phenos. These were goofy looking seeds but I had 60 of 60 on the testers or so, but shit happens


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll prob end up breeding these as well down the road but the chocolate stardawg was the best purp line I thought of any. The two crossed though would be interesting and very purple


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> He had only two make it to adults so I gave him some of the unreleased ones I made with the #2 male. He wants to breed the line so as a breeder myself I'd hate to see him shortchanged on phenos. These were goofy looking seeds but I had 60 of 60 on the testers or so, but shit happens


Right on man!!! I aint hating! Thats tight as fuck on your part @Dankonomics_genetics i dont know a lot of breeders that are cool like that. hopefully the new packaging will help increase shelf life!

Good luck @Eastcoasttreez good to see a fellow east coaster gettin down with some elite genetics! What you gonna breed her with?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Right on man!!! I aint hating! Thats tight as fuck on your part @Dankonomics_genetics i dont know a lot of breeders that are cool like that. hopefully the new packaging will help increase shelf life!
> 
> Good luck @Eastcoasttreez good to see a fellow east coaster gettin down with some elite genetics! What you gonna breed her with?


Ive only had 3 ppl get poor germ rates so far in 5 years that complained at least and most of them weren't my fault but I've tried to be as fair as I can. Though the seed bank should be the one doing it. I make less than half and spend most of the money and time. But that's another matter lol. I test everything prior to release so typically it shouldn't be a problem from me. I store everything in the fridge and in a very expensive one. Otherwise I leave them in the bud until their ready.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

Chocolate stardawg from hellyeahcanada


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

Dream stardawg (blue dream x stardawg #9


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah dankonomics is the man for sure. I hit him up and asked if anyone else had a problem with the urkledawgs because I only got 2 to germ. He said no he hasn't had any problems with them but than offered to send me some and I was very grateful because I really wanted to use that strain to breed a few things with. I didn't ask for anything he just did it and from here on out he's got my respect and support 100%. I want to breed it with my mss, bcpxogkg, rku, purple cookies, chem91xtangie and ecsd to answer your question.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 28, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> if danko is who i think it is, he's got a line of bs from here to china. u couldn't pay me to run anything from him.


Damn its like that?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Yeah dankonomics is the man for sure. I hit him up and asked if anyone else had a problem with the urkledawgs because I only got 2 to germ. He said no he hasn't had any problems with them but than offered to send me some and I was very grateful because I really wanted to use that strain to breed a few things with. I didn't ask for anything he just did it and from here on out he's got my respect and support 100%. I want to breed it with my mss, bcpxogkg, rku, purple cookies, chem91xtangie and ecsd to answer your question.


I was concerned with them to begin since the bubba and urkle both put out some strange shaped seeds. So I tested some and then sent out a bunch of testers and had perfect germ rates. But I know not everyone stores their seeds properly too. And the old packs could easily get moisture in there not being fully sealed up like they are now. I've lost a lot of seeds and had a few times when I got all males from a pack but I was sad when the breeder just was like sorry bro, so I just try to treat others as I'd want to be treated. But there is a ton of ppl trying to get free stuff too a lot so I'm skeptical at first esp if the lines come out perfect a few months earlier but shit happens. I just replaced a pack of fpog x sd because dude had only 2 females and 8 males in a pack. I didn't have too but I felt like it. Dude was a bit harsh too with me even but I kept it professional as I could.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

I sent him fems this time so I don't have to have him mad at me because he had a bad roll of the dice on male/female ratios.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Yeah dankonomics is the man for sure. I hit him up and asked if anyone else had a problem with the urkledawgs because I only got 2 to germ. He said no he hasn't had any problems with them but than offered to send me some and I was very grateful because I really wanted to use that strain to breed a few things with. I didn't ask for anything he just did it and from here on out he's got my respect and support 100%. I


That's good shit man 
Those sound like some nice crosses! Especially that chem91xtangie


Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3744115 View attachment 3744116
> Dream stardawg (blue dream x stardawg #9


Is this from the Santa Cruz blue dream cut? That's some FIRE


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That's good shit man
> Those sound like some nice crosses! Especially that chem91xtangie
> 
> Is this from the Santa Cruz blue dream cut? That's some FIRE


Yes, it's bodhis sativa cut. She brings home the bacon and is quite a nice strain if grown well.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Yeah dankonomics is the man for sure. I hit him up and asked if anyone else had a problem with the urkledawgs because I only got 2 to germ. He said no he hasn't had any problems with them but than offered to send me some and I was very grateful because I really wanted to use that strain to breed a few things with. I didn't ask for anything he just did it and from here on out he's got my respect and support 100%. I want to breed it with my mss, bcpxogkg, rku, purple cookies, chem91xtangie and ecsd to answer your question.


Sounds like some nice crosses. Urkle by herself is unimpressive imo. But this hybrid has been. Makes me not want to kill off the urkle now lol. The hybrids are better though, by leaps and bounds so I really don't need her using up my numbers much longer. The wifi dawg too is really smelling like some dankness. It was very very consistent, more wifi phenos, and the occasional beefed up stardawg 2 variant hashplant like skunk. Idk it's hard to choose between these all for me. Nothing has came out weak or shitty. But I'm about out of the stardawg market, at least for now in the f1 gen. I may release a f3 or f4 line too. But the Chems seem to do best hybridized back into each other so I'll keep bouncing them around and trying to get s stable cross.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 29, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3744112
> Chocolate stardawg from hellyeahcanada


Is this available at any american banks?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I sent him fems this time so I don't have to have him mad at me because he had a bad roll of the dice on male/female ratios.


I see Oregon Elite Seeds has some of your beans left I jumped on the white fire, banana dawg and grape god and alien kush your gear looks firrrrrrreeeeee. You best get whats left this goona have some heat in it


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Is this available at any american banks?


I don't think so anymore


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

You could ask sour patch seeds or csb seeds but I'm positive csb has been out awhile


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 29, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You could ask sour patch seeds or csb seeds but I'm positive csb has been out awhile


I take it you dont make it anymore?


----------



## 806KING (Jul 29, 2016)

Cbs still had some the beginning of this week I think


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I take it you dont make it anymore?


Those were made like 5 years ago now. Everything is a one time deal with me, at least so far.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yo @Dankonomics_genetics tell me about these


----------



## 806KING (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics tell me about these View attachment 3744955


Ha that's crazy I'm looking at getting the same ones except the grape God and strawberry cough


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics tell me about these View attachment 3744955


I got some of that same gear except from OES


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics tell me about these View attachment 3744955


There's pics posted of everything on instargam and I tried to get them all here too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 29, 2016)

And the info so I don't have to keep repeating and reposting all the same stuff over and over


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Unknown gg cd cut week 7. She is really a heavy yielder too. If she was oily omg she would yield just extremely high. This is like the size of a liter and a half bottle and has aways to go still. Just everywhere too and she's crumbling under her weight now.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics tell me about these View attachment 3744955


 
Banana stardawg pheno 2
  
Pheno 1. Both banana stardawg phenos skunky1 has ran have been pure skunky funk with hints of banana as well as much better yields and structure. Pheno 1 was very so cal master kush flavored he said with a hint of banana in it sweet. Pheno 2 he hasn't smoked yet even but he said it's more banana skunk like, and super dense nuggets. This line I knew would be a good one with the Chem 4 leaning #2 dad. This is at week 7 the psychosis last run for me prob. I forgot to clone her. She is a raw earthy like blueberry skunk. Just power. Her crosses have been very similar to her, which I believe is a nl5 x haze x skunk 1 aka cheese cross from long ago. I've heard it was from very rare expensive seeds brought back from holland but my guess it that it's ^^^ cross. Strawberry stardawg has been very strawberry but a few mixed phenos and Chem leaners. Very good strong high to her and flavorful for being a strawberry cough hybrid.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Grape God is an f10 so she dominates too. I'll have to find those pics of the cross here. They were spot on the grapey tootsie roll sweet god bud funk. The fruity pebbles dawg hasn't had much info yet. 
Just this pic from a guy who bought some. Idk what happened with those testers I sent out, I haven't heard anything besides this guy yet.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

On the fpog #5 x stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

This psychodawg pheno is looking to be a nice mixed pheno hellyeahcanada is growing out now. So far all I've seen were very psychosis phenos


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

Wifi funk


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3743432
> Chem 91 still on the short side of nutes but getting riper


You sure man? It doesn't look like the 91 or any of the other chems. I've had a verified, real deal cut of 91 (and the D also) for almost 3 years and I've seen tons of photos and have never seen it that pale or with bud structure like yours.
Here's a good thread with posts and pics from skunkva himself as well as other OG members that have held the cut for a long time.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234671

Verified Chem 91 skva


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 1, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You sure man? It doesn't look like the 91 or any of the other chems. I've had a verified, real deal cut of 91 (and the D also) for almost 3 years and I've seen tons of photos and have never seen it that pale or with bud structure like yours.
> Here's a good thread with posts and pics from skunkva himself as well as other OG members that have held the cut for a long time.
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234671
> 
> Verified Chem 91 skva


It ran outa juice right away on me and I couldn't catch back up. Way too big for her pot size of 7 gal. Had my power go out too and had a 100 degree temp to wake up to. Everyone has said the same thing though if it's not the va it's the best s1 ever. Bodhis cut of the va is coming to me anyways to do a side by side which is verified.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 1, 2016)

I've ran the jb 91 cut and it's not it for sure either


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 1, 2016)

This is my current run at 7 weeks. She just was so green and healthy and then come flower it ripped though the nutes. It's my fault though, she's a big plant. Lots of cal mag needs too. But I'll double my pot size and then give her ample space and nutes this time.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 1, 2016)

I've ran the d too and it's not it. I've also tried all the others and it's not it. This came from weasel or ajs crew. Can't remember which one for a hefty price tag a long time ago. Whatever cut she is though she is one of the best I've ran


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Wifi funk grown by grandpagreenthumb


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You sure man? It doesn't look like the 91 or any of the other chems. I've had a verified, real deal cut of 91 (and the D also) for almost 3 years and I've seen tons of photos and have never seen it that pale or with bud structure like yours.
> Here's a good thread with posts and pics from skunkva himself as well as other OG members that have held the cut for a long time.
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234671
> 
> Verified Chem 91 skva


 
 
These are verified cuts. The bottom is a veg pic to show how much like og she grows like to begin.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Mine grew very og like to begin as well. But after supercropping her and topping and such she turned into a beast. This was in a 3 gallon pot. I jumped her into a 7 and gave her a couple weeks to adjust and she just ran outa juice. She's very diesel like and dosent have the tightest buds. Duke diamond told me this as well. Everyone though who has seen or ran her says the same thing though just about. But my grow of her looks a lot different than the others from the same cut too. Idk like I said, it's just really dank, and really stanky and really large yielding. The story that came with her too so far is checking out but without dna testing I can't say but that's why I label her as I got her. Just Chem 91, no va or jb or Joe Schmoe or any tags.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 2, 2016)

Whitefirefunk from yesterday.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Banana stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Goji stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Week 6 on the dream stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I have root aphids is why too. I noticed a flyer the other day. And looked and I think I saw a red butt aphid crawling in the dirt that wasn't a beneficial mite. I've had these super fungus gnats awhile now, but I'm thinking they are with aphids too. So it explains the issues in flower I've been having. I've been very precise checking ph, and such too so I know it's not lockout. I just soil drenched with spinosad though. If I have to I'll bump it up


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Whitefirefunk from yesterday.
> View attachment 3747458 View attachment 3747462


Looks similar to grampagreenthumbs pheno. It was very jb 91 with hints of the white


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I've had these super fungus gnats awhile now, but I'm thinking they are with aphids too.


Wouldn't you want mosquito dunks to eradicate gnats? 

Does spinosad work on anything other than thrips?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wouldn't you want mosquito dunks to eradicate gnats?
> 
> Does spinosad work on anything other than thrips?


Tried gnatrol and dunks both. Neem oil and cake, karanja too. Crab shell meal, pyrethrum tr bombs, you name it. Can't hurt to try


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

I just hate to have to use a systemic of sorts


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

Dunks don't work overnight, slow and steady to keep gnats at bay with dunks. If you have mega gnats, ppl use shop vacs lol. For a quick knock-down I'd have chosen pyrethrum too.

Tons of yellow sticky cards (on the soil surface) passively gets loads too.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 3, 2016)

RA suck... phantom deficiencies are par for the course. 

Ogbioawar, nematodes, neem oil drenches, safer topspay... Treat every 3 days in rotation... Keep em guessing, Root aphids won't know what hit em... 

I'd hit my Veg room with a single treatment of I'd Imid To break the cycle. Nasty stuff but it works.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Dunks don't work overnight, slow and steady to keep gnats at bay with dunks. If you have mega gnats, ppl use shop vacs lol. For a quick knock-down I'd have chosen pyrethrum too.
> 
> Tons of yellow sticky cards (on the soil surface) passively gets loads too.


I've used my dab torch on em too. I've been using dunks in my Rez and bits in my mix and gnatrol too for over a year


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> RA suck... phantom deficiencies are par for the course.
> 
> Ogbioawar, nematodes, neem oil drenches, safer topspay... Treat every 3 days in rotation... Keep em guessing, Root aphids won't know what hit em...
> 
> I'd hit my Veg room with a single treatment of I'd Imid To break the cycle. Nasty stuff but it works.


Just grabbed some imid


----------



## MistaRasta (Aug 3, 2016)

Got a few packs of seeds coming in tomorrow. Do you do freebies? @Dankonomics_genetics


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Got a few packs of seeds coming in tomorrow. Do you do freebies? @Dankonomics_genetics


I gave away freebies with most everything. They weren't all distributed correctly though but I had it where everyone would have. Bananaquin is the freebie now(harlequin x banana kush f9)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Goji stardawg


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3747390
> Mine grew very og like to begin as well. But after supercropping her and topping and such she turned into a beast. This was in a 3 gallon pot. I jumped her into a 7 and gave her a couple weeks to adjust and she just ran outa juice. She's very diesel like and dosent have the tightest buds. Duke diamond told me this as well. Everyone though who has seen or ran her says the same thing though just about. But my grow of her looks a lot different than the others from the same cut too. Idk like I said, it's just really dank, and really stanky and really large yielding. The story that came with her too so far is checking out but without dna testing I can't say but that's why I label her as I got her. Just Chem 91, no va or jb or Joe Schmoe or any tags.


why is it so deficient and stunted?


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

Get them beans Get them beans 20% off with................20off............at OES


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 10, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3740634
> This thing though is the triangle kush x my wifi that was an accidental pollination. But I knew it would be slamming probably. So I ran this one seed, neglected it, and then it's turned out to be better than either parent. She's at week 6 too here. Huge producer too of the densest nugs I've ever seen. It barely smokes it's so dense lol. When I make out ounces it's seriously like a half ounce looking max, that I have to reweigh it, in case.


What is the chance of a release of something in this line @Dankonomics_genetics ? Thank you for your time and postings here...


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 10, 2016)

Just picked up the last two packs of WiFi 507 x Stardawg #2 from OES...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

What's the flower time and stretch on the urkle dawg? And can you give me any info online deadly frosted cookies? Got as freebies and just put a few in flower.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 16, 2016)

Just received my order from OES...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 12, 2016)

Whitefirefunk


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)

Picked up a couple packs of Blue Dream x Stardawg from CSB and am happy with their service. Now to pop the Wi-Fi cross or the Blue Dream cross first... 
 
https://www.instagram.com/csbseeds/


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 22, 2016)

Whitefirefunk


----------



## growers won (Dec 10, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Those were made like 5 years ago now. Everything is a one time deal with me, at least so far.


I bought your funk dawg from seedsupreme and it was bad im sorry for a bad write up but no smell no taste just garbage


----------



## growers won (Dec 10, 2016)

growers won said:


> I bought your funk dawg from seedsupreme and it was bad im sorry for a bad write up but no smell no taste just garbage


I was so bummed it says that its the stinkest strain around ,it had no smell ???


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> I was so bummed it says that its the stinkest strain around ,it had no smell ???


Well, I grew testers of funkdawg personally, sent off many many packs, and from your description there's 3 possibilities here. 1, you didn't get what you ordered, I know I don't sell seeds to seeds supreme, and out of how many did you run? Because out of one pack you should have at least 4 females, 1 or two may be herm, and still you should have two choices or better to sift through. If you would have said you found some herms, with clusterfunk I wouldn't be surprised. But no smell and compete shit? I find it very strange indeed. And no smell in 91 chem x 1988 g13hp x stardawg? So that leaves us with another possibility #2, you just got bad luck. It's possible but highly unlikely. Clusterfunk and stardawg both are raw ass skunks. And the third possibility is you just don't know how to grow a chem. Not everyone can right away, I didn't see any pics either which typically indicate a poor grow, poor conditions. But I even stress test for that. So my guess is you didn't run very many or just got unlucky or your seeds weren't funkdawg. Like I said, I've never even heard of seeds supreme, I can't vouch for them, my wholesaler may bend through them, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Maine_mmj is growing this funkdawg plant currently. This is one plant, in a 5x5. Week 7 I think. This is the main keeper pheno found, huge yielding, raw ass skunk. Most expressions will be similar, some weird sativas have popped out, and some stardawg like as well, but greasy nasty funk all around.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3850871


This more clusterfunk pheno isn't that easy to grow always. It requires a dialed in room, or grower, to finish properly. But reguardless will come out dank. I thought nothing of clusterfunk and grew it outside and realized after harvest how good it was. I didn't think I kept a cut and mislabeled one as grapestomper and knew it wasn't the grape stomper. I grew it out inside, and realized I somehow managed to keep a cut alive of her, and took more cuts and f2 them asap. Herm problems were within though, so I've not furthered the clusterfunk to f3 yet, but other than herms it's pure dankness, but it has to be grown well still. Or at least semi decent to come out decent. But it's pretty close to a set it and forget it plant for me.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What's the flower time and stretch on the urkle dawg? And can you give me any info online deadly frosted cookies? Got as freebies and just put a few in flower.


Urkle dawg is really stout. Some dawg phenos too, but urkle dominates. 8-10 weeks flower and little stretch to some in the dawg phenos. The freebies a few friends grew out and they were strong but not my cup of tea. The cherry pie/cookie cut was super herm prone, but really tasty. I just couldn't release anything with it, too sensitive imo despite quality within.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> What is the chance of a release of something in this line @Dankonomics_genetics ? Thank you for your time and postings here...


I lost my wifi cut so it's not. I do have the white and the fire og both, but no more wifi


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

My cut of the chocolate stardawg floating about


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Banana stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

One of the freebie crosses


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Urkle dawg grown by grampagreenthumb


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Urkle dawg grown by eastcoasttreez


----------



## growers won (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Well, I grew testers of funkdawg personally, sent off many many packs, and from your description there's 3 possibilities here. 1, you didn't get what you ordered, I know I don't sell seeds to seeds supreme, and out of how many did you run? Because out of one pack you should have at least 4 females, 1 or two may be herm, and still you should have two choices or better to sift through. If you would have said you found some herms, with clusterfunk I wouldn't be surprised. But no smell and compete shit? I find it very strange indeed. And no smell in 91 chem x 1988 g13hp x stardawg? So that leaves us with another possibility #2, you just got bad luck. It's possible but highly unlikely. Clusterfunk and stardawg both are raw ass skunks. And the third possibility is you just don't know how to grow a chem. Not everyone can right away, I didn't see any pics either which typically indicate a poor grow, poor conditions. But I even stress test for that. So my guess is you didn't run very many or just got unlucky or your seeds weren't funkdawg. Like I said, I've never even heard of seeds supreme, I can't vouch for them, my wholesaler may bend through them, but I'm not aware of it.


Hey I understand your point ,But ive been growing for years and I had 6 out of 10 turn female ,and they were just ok , now if your not selling to seedsupreme thiers YOUR problem cause their selling seeds in your name ,and their not good , 136.00 for 10 reg seeds ,check it out , like I said sorry for the bad review but that's what I paid for and that's the truth ,I have know reason to lie and hurt your company,if I was you , but the if your selling seeds that herm ,well that's not cool ,you need to work that out before you sell your seeds ,one hermi and it hurts peoples whole year of growing


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> Hey I understand your point ,But ive been growing for years and I had 6 out of 10 turn female ,and they were just ok , now if your not selling to seedsupreme thiers YOUR problem cause their selling seeds in your name ,and their not good , 136.00 for 10 reg seeds ,check it out , like I said sorry for the bad review but that's what I paid for and that's the truth ,I have know reason to lie and hurt your company,if I was you , but the if your selling seeds that herm ,well that's not cool ,you need to work that out before you sell your seeds ,one hermi and it hurts peoples whole year of growing


Let see some pics? Your sounding like a troll to me. And Fwiw the herm statement is ludicrous. Cannabis is dichotomous. Which means it can be "hermie" in any line, anytime, because its ingrained in its DNA. I'm not selling herm seeds, but some strains are prone to it. If you grew a pack of 6 funkdawg females you would have a road kill chem skunk type for sure in 4 of the 6, one herm or so and one dud possibly. But all 6 were shit, and you don't mean to talk shit,but your talking more shit lol. The passive aggressive shit doesn't work on me bud. Prove your grow and you bought seeds and I'll send you your money back personally. But I'm pretty sure your just another asshole trying to hate.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Gu must be getting desperate lol, sending you huh?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

If you would have said you had a few herms I'd believe you. If you said that you ran only one or two I could believe it. But no smell in a 91 chem x ndn guys 1988 g13hp crossed to my stardawg #5 male? In all 6 females? lol that's near impossible odds bro, even a blind man could make the selections and spit keepers. So I find it very hard to believe ESP with the hundreds of test grows already out there in a sold out line. And then I see you promote greenpoint  gtfo


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> Hey I understand your point ,But ive been growing for years and I had 6 out of 10 turn female ,and they were just ok , now if your not selling to seedsupreme thiers YOUR problem cause their selling seeds in your name ,and their not good , 136.00 for 10 reg seeds ,check it out , like I said sorry for the bad review but that's what I paid for and that's the truth ,I have know reason to lie and hurt your company,if I was you , but the if your selling seeds that herm ,well that's not cool ,you need to work that out before you sell your seeds ,one hermi and it hurts peoples whole year of growing


You said they were complete shit, and now their just ok? And then down lower their not good? prove it dude. I'll give you your money plus if you can


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Prove your grow and you bought seeds and I'll send you your money back personally. But I'm pretty sure your just another asshole trying to hate.


You sound great for one second, then all of a sudden, not so great. Why don't you consider being less heavy handed, don't you think it'll be better for business in the long run?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You sound great for one second, then all of a sudden, not so great. Why don't you consider being less heavy handed, don't you think it'll be better for business in the long run?


Because he's lying. I can tell from his statements too. And I can tell by his wording and passive aggressive behavior. Two posts and ones to promote gu grows aka greenpoint. The other to say my cross was shit and had no smell or flavor. But then it's ok, but now it's crap again and I'm a herm breeder lol. Greenpoint is also selling stardawg crosses but is continuously making them for sale, which it isn't the first time I've had someone try to do this for their homie gu.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You sound great for one second, then all of a sudden, not so great. Why don't you consider being less heavy handed, don't you think it'll be better for business in the long run?


And as far as promoting I'm honest. I don't make shit from seeds. I make my money as a caregiver. I don't have time for fuck boy games with gu grows though at all. And some random dude making shit up. And that's why I'm sounding so heavy handed .


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And as far as promoting I'm honest. I don't make shit from seeds. I make my money as a caregiver. I don't have time for fuck boy games with gu grows though at all. And some random dude making shit up. And that's why I'm sounding so heavy handed .


That would be some low shit if Greenpoint is involved with trolling other breeders, especially considering his reputation with the Chem crowd.

I would like to buy some of your gear but the last time I checked with OES, all they had was a variety of your Banana crosses. 
Where might I pick up some of your non banana crosses or will OES restock some of your other crosses?


----------



## growers won (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Let see some pics? Your sounding like a troll to me. And Fwiw the herm statement is ludicrous. Cannabis is dichotomous. Which means it can be "hermie" in any line, anytime, because its ingrained in its DNA. I'm not selling herm seeds, but some strains are prone to it. If you grew a pack of 6 funkdawg females you would have a road kill chem skunk type for sure in 4 of the 6, one herm or so and one dud possibly. But all 6 were shit, and you don't mean to talk shit,but your talking more shit lol. The passive aggressive shit doesn't work on me bud. Prove your grow and you bought seeds and I'll send you your money back personally. But I'm pretty sure your just another asshole trying to hate.


Fuck you too !!!!! I never tried to start shit with you fuck face , and everyone in here knows that when you buy seeds theirs a chance that they wont be good or what you ordered, ,that's why they have a seed review here !! so we can talk between ourselves but then the seed banks come in feeling insulted ,,You know theirs no place but here to talk with you NO PLACE , Green Point has sites everywhere ,you don't have any , and all I said was the truth they were not good and they did not smell ,and if you don't even keep track of who your whole selling your seeds to that's your fault so FUCK YOU !! mother fucker.. you did more damage today to your company than anyone could have by saying your not surprised if people get hermis when they buy your seeds ,its not what people want, ITS NOT GOOD TO HAVE HERMIS ,if I was you I would delete your statement , maybe you keep a place open for your reviews ,maybe someone fucked us both by selling seeds in your name but that's not my job its yours , have a talk with seedsupreme ,that's where I bought , and as I said im not trying to hurt your company ,and im not trolling , I was just telling my story as many other do here too, that's why we have this forum ,but you aere a rude person for calling me names you dont know anything about me so be careful who you swear at ,they might a mean mother fucker and take your shit


----------



## growers won (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That would be some low shit if Greenpoint is involved with trolling other breeders, especially considering his reputation with the Chem crowd.
> 
> I would like to buy some of your gear but the last time I checked with OES, all they had was a variety of your Banana crosses.
> Where might I pick up some of your non banana crosses or will OES restock some of your other crosses?


Hey im not part of any body , I just bought some seeds for 136.00 from seedsupreme and when I grew them they had no smell and were just plain that's all,a I even told him im sorry for the bad review but it was the truth , his stuff might be killer but the seeds that I got were no good


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> maybe you keep a place open for your reviews, maybe someone fucked us both by selling seeds in your name but that's not my job its yours, have a talk with seedsupreme ,that's where I bought , and as I said im not trying to hurt your company and im not trolling. I was just telling my story as many other do here too, that's why we have this forum, but you aere a rude person for calling me names


Calm down man, the guy prides himself on arrogance... Besides his language, just look at his tough-guy frowning avatar. I don't like how he claims he doesn't make anything off his beans, but I can see how his profit margins would be diminished in that department. The prickly vibe is a real turn-off. 

My question to you is, do you have any pictures of your seed packaging, people usually save the package and that may clear up some confusion. Or how about a screenshot of your purchase from the seedbank that you mentioned?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Calm down man, the guy prides himself on arrogance... Besides his language, just look at his tough-guy frowning avatar. I don't like how he claims he doesn't make anything off his beans, but I can see how his profit margins would be diminished in that department. The prickly vibe is a real turn-off.
> 
> My question to you is, do you have any pictures of your seed packaging, people usually save the package and that may clear up some confusion. Or how about a screenshot of your purchase from the seedbank that you mentioned?


He doesn't have any. And btw, why are you on my thread? Just to start shit.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Typical troll it up move. You don't even grow I've been told Abe,or smoke.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Dr bob huh? Mr yooper here. I would bet your with Dave and crew aren't you? Same crew who tried to get me busted. Same crew who robbed me for 100k


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> He doesn't have any. And btw, why are you on my thread? Just to start shit.


If you remember me at all, you know I haven't started shit here today. You have an odd demeanor and I'm just candid about my impression. 


Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You don't even grow I've been told Abe,or smoke.


Haaa that's funny. Good to hear your sense of humor.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

What happened with Dr Bob, I have no idea what you are referring to? No crew happening w me either man, so chill on the theories.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That would be some low shit if Greenpoint is involved with trolling other breeders, especially considering his reputation with the Chem crowd.
> 
> I would like to buy some of your gear but the last time I checked with OES, all they had was a variety of your Banana crosses.
> Where might I pick up some of your non banana crosses or will OES restock some of your other crosses?


I'm out, and when the banana stuff is out that's it for those too. I'm just about to breed some sweet tooth ibl


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What happened with Dr Bob, I have no idea what you are referring to? No crew happening w me either man, so chill on the theories.


They seem to pop out of the woodwork here bud. You been trolling me too awhile now. Why cuz I don't like Michigan?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

You don't grow my stuff, we aren't cool. And you don't even like me, so why you here then? Exactly my point


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm out, and when the banana stuff is out that's it for those too. I'm just about to breed some sweet tooth ibl


And gu has before. Others as well. This is a common thing honestly. It gives them an edge in the seed market when ppl downgrade you, but build them up. Greenpoints tester fullmeltexotic started testing for me and some others and all of a sudden I get trolled. And this guy he's grown my shit, which was shit, now it's ok, then it's shit again, has no pics no proof no nothing. But he doesn't mean to talk shit, while talking more shit bullshit. Typical riu though, I will say that.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You been trolling me too awhile now. Why cuz I don't like Michigan?


When I first came across you, I had a decent interaction w you. But then yea, you were very disparaging towards michigan, the state you consciously moved to, and then soon devolved into one of the cockiest breeders I've ever been acquainted with. So tbh, you made it on my permanent observe list from that moment, which I think is reasonable considering the circumstances.

You can't deny my above assessment of you, I was actually being fairly polite, perhaps generous even. Hey, you still reside up north or did ya head back to a more fashionable metro area?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

If you want questions answered here is not the place Fwiw. Instagram is where to locate me.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When I first came across you, I had a decent interaction w you. But then yea, you were very disparaging towards michigan, the state you consciously moved to, and then soon devolved into one of the cockiest breeders I've ever been acquainted with. So tbh, you made it on my permanent observe list from that moment, which I think is reasonable considering the circumstances.
> 
> You can't deny my above assessment of you, I was actually being fairly polite, perhaps generous even. Hey, you still reside up north or did ya head back to a more fashionable metro area?


We aren't friends, don't act like we are. That passive aggressive shit from you too is amusing but juvenile


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm out, and when the banana stuff is out that's it for those too. I'm just about to breed some sweet tooth ibl


Sorry I was writing this while you posted.
I follow you on instagram. I'll hit you up there.
Thanks, I might have to pick up a pack while they last.
I'm not familiar with the sweet tooth. All I could find on this strain was Barney's Sweet tooth and Bc Sweet tooth. They sound like different strains.
Do you still plan to use your Stardawg studs with the Sweet tooth?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 11, 2016)

I seen the sweet tooth you're working with on ig and she looks official. Can't wait for those to release.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> We aren't friends, don't act like we are. That passive aggressive shit from you too is amusing but juvenile


We can head right back to square one. Love it when a dickhead gets called in his pompous bullshit and then acts like a victim crying "passive aggression" as his only shield. How long did you leave the forum the last time we faced off and how much business did you loose specifically from Michigan clients, where you are based? I should have known you prefer the less friendly me hahahah. Ok bud, welcome back


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Mine grew very og like to begin as well.


I noticed most all of your Instagram photos are from other people, except this one. Did you ever solve your root aphid infestation? Michigan root aphids can be like the plague, just look at that thing!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry I was writing this while you posted.
> I follow you on instagram. I'll hit you up there.
> Thanks, I might have to pick up a pack while they last.
> I'm not familiar with the sweet tooth. All I could find on this strain was Barney's Sweet tooth and Bc Sweet tooth. They sound like different strains.
> Do you still plan to use your Stardawg studs with the Sweet tooth?


I think barneys and bc bud or whomever both bought earlier versions from breeder Steve aka spice of life seeds stock. Steve released a few versions. Mine is the inbred line, sweet tooth #4. #3 as well I've read lots of good things about. And these are not like anything I've ran in awhile. Fast finish, super affie structure, and very early outdoor lines for the north. The lineage is sweet pink grapefruit x dj shorts old school blueberry male. I have one last round with the stardawg male but I'm awaiting cuts to root and such. So until then sweet tooth is on the block, one and done as well. Breeder Steve gave me permission to release these old seeds pure as well, so I'll either gift a few away or sell a few packs pure. I breed in a grow cabinet, so there isn't very many when I do. I sometimes breed in my 1000 sq ft grow but rarely. Way too easy to make too many seeds that way, and I prefer to keep it smaller runs. I still have a few sandwich bags of 1988 g13hp f4s, fpog x alien kush f2s, and forum cut ix seeds from my last run I did lol. But I found a very nice blueberry dom male and female, as well as the grapefruit dom phenos more typical in these. This was from when dj had it kicking with his original blueberry male


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

I have loompas headband, legend og, trainwreck, silver Pearl, ajs sour diesel, forum cut gsc, sunset sherbet, gg4, triangle kush, the b1gworm chemdog, chem d variegatated cut, and a few others still to try some stardawg crosses with. I have my urkle dawg I'm filial generation breeding, and the jaws forum cut gsc bx1 f2 bx as well I'm running now, and will also prob be breeding with. My stardawg #3 cut as well is being f3d or in the process I should say. Life's too short to breed the same male over and over. I'm always looking for better.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Anything with the #2 stardawg male though has been solid. It took a few years to test it but he has been the most solid. 6 star bubble from him, constantly too, and big beefed up kids from his hashplant lineage. The#9 was the next best imo, and then #5 but he had some standouts but were a bit more risky with herms too. So I decided upon the #2 to finish with.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I noticed most all of your Instagram photos are from other people, except this one. Did you ever solve your root aphid infestation? Michigan root aphids can be like the plague, just look at that thing!


No they aren't lol. Most of those pics are mine. And those that aren't are from my stock


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I seen the sweet tooth you're working with on ig and she looks official. Can't wait for those to release.


It's legit. I've been saving a pack for almost a decade


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> We can head right back to square one. Love it when a dickhead gets called in his pompous bullshit and then acts like a victim crying "passive aggression" as his only shield. How long did you leave the forum the last time we faced off and how much business did you loose specifically from Michigan clients, where you are based? I should have known you prefer the less friendly me hahahah. Ok bud, welcome back


What's pompous is you still here talking. That's pompous lol.


----------



## growers won (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> We can head right back to square one. Love it when a dickhead gets called in his pompous bullshit and then acts like a victim crying "passive aggression" as his only shield. How long did you leave the forum the last time we faced off and how much business did you loose specifically from Michigan clients, where you are based? I should have known you prefer the less friendly me hahahah. Ok bud, welcome back


*Match #* *Quantity* *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Subtotal*
Subtotal $166.55
Kush Money -$5.10
Shipping & Handling $0.00
*Grand Total* *$161.45*
Grand Total to be Charged £112.44
0 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*Train Wreck Regular Seeds*
Pack Size
5 Seeds
MEDICAN-TRAIN-WRECK-REG#15-5 Seeds $35.90
$35.90
1 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*Funk Dawg Regular Seeds*
Pack Size
10 Seeds
DANKON-FUNK-DAWG-REG#16-10 Seeds $130.65
$130.65
2 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*6 FREE Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Spend More To Get More Free Seeds ....this was last year`s prices ,*


----------



## growers won (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And gu has before. Others as well. This is a common thing honestly. It gives them an edge in the seed market when ppl downgrade you, but build them up. Greenpoints tester fullmeltexotic started testing for me and some others and all of a sudden I get trolled. And this guy he's grown my shit, which was shit, now it's ok, then it's shit again, has no pics no proof no nothing. But he doesn't mean to talk shit, while talking more shit bullshit. Typical riu though, I will say that.


*Match #* *Quantity* *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Subtotal*
Subtotal $166.55
Kush Money -$5.10
Shipping & Handling $0.00
*Grand Total* *$161.45*
Grand Total to be Charged £112.44
0 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*Train Wreck Regular Seeds*
Pack Size
5 Seeds
MEDICAN-TRAIN-WRECK-REG#15-5 Seeds $35.90
$35.90
1 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*Funk Dawg Regular Seeds*
Pack Size
10 Seeds
DANKON-FUNK-DAWG-REG#16-10 Seeds $130.65
$130.65
2 Ordered: *1*
Shipped: *1*
*6 FREE Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Spend More To Get More Free Seeds*
*I did buy your seeds but never again ,I feel sorry for you ,I know your mental .everyones after you .trying rob you troll you ,calling the cops on you , ill bet you hear voices ,your one messed up dude*


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> *Match #* *Quantity* *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Subtotal*
> Subtotal $166.55
> Kush Money -$5.10
> Shipping & Handling $0.00
> ...


What's messed up is you keeping this charade going. Where is your pics? This is just a logged into add to cart before you finalize total bro. You would have an order number and conformation  honestly with the way you have come on here to post hate and promote gu speaks volumes. And now the checkout cart screen shot, dude where's your proof? I'd be more than happy to send you your money and never see you again  but your digging a hole deeper and deeper of bs.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

growers won said:


> *Match #* *Quantity* *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Subtotal*
> Subtotal $166.55
> Kush Money -$5.10
> Shipping & Handling $0.00
> ...


Last years price is impossible because I just began vending in Europe this spring  and until this last 5 months did nowhere but seedsman in Europe period


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

if you bought them from csb seeds, or sour patch, then that timeframe was possible. And seedsman and the tude were the only two places to stock funkdawg  I asked my wholesaler. They sold out prior to his expansion but listed stock thinking more were coming.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry one other vendor too, king of seeds as well had some.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Sorry one other vendor too, king of seeds as well had some.


An apology, that's touching. Now I'm here for you bud


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When I first came across you, I had a decent interaction w you. But then yea, you were very disparaging towards michigan, the state you consciously moved to, and then soon devolved into one of the cockiest breeders I've ever been acquainted with. So tbh, you made it on my permanent observe list from that moment, which I think is reasonable considering the circumstances.
> 
> You can't deny my above assessment of you, I was actually being fairly polite, perhaps generous even. Hey, you still reside up north or did ya head back to a more fashionable metro area?


Observe list is observing  your playing games coming onto my forum never growing my stuff, never trying my product. Just here to twist, hate and manipulate is the reality bro of your observing or you would sit back and observe. See I just didn't get off the banana boat, and I've been doing this for years and had much better ppl try this with me, but as I age, I have no time for it. At least be honest with yourself and just admit you want to see me flop. You post to play passive aggressive games in hopes I make an ass of myself and you get some sick satisfaction in your cold little world from it. See I defend my honor,and don't care if I'm loved by all. Because to quote Kurt cobain "I'd rather be hated for who I am, then loved for who I'm not". Anyone who has spoke with me and acted in good faith as well as good intentions I give a chance to, and I treat them as I would an equal. ask around  I find it comical that you call me arrogant because I think upper Michigan, your precious, is ghetto. That's what set you off, and I was being honest. Instead of appreciating that you got butthurt and now troll. Which you call observing but observationists don't put in their .02 cents on everything do they?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> An apology, that's touching. Now I'm here for you bud


See I can respect someone who dislikes me. At least your keeping it real. It's the ones who act like their your friends who secretly dislike you I hold in contempt. Let that hate out.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Observe list is observing  your playing games coming onto my forum never growing my stuff, never trying my product. Just here to twist, hate and manipulate is the reality bro of your observing or you would sit back and observe. See I just didn't get off the banana boat, and I've been doing this for years and had much better ppl try this with me, but as I age, I have no time for it. At least be honest with yourself and just admit you want to see me flop. You post to play passive aggressive games in hopes I make an ass of myself and you get some sick satisfaction in your cold little world from it. See I defend my honor,and don't care if I'm loved by all. Because to quote Kurt cobain "I'd rather be hated for who I am, then loved for who I'm not". Anyone who has spoke with me and acted in good faith as well as good intentions I give a chance to, and I treat them as I would an equal. ask around  I find it comical that you call me arrogant because I think upper Michigan, your precious, is ghetto. That's what set you off, and I was being honest. Instead of appreciating that you got butthurt and now troll. Which you call observing but observationists don't put in their .02 cents on everything do they?


Nice spiel. You've been working on that. But seriously, why do you stick around a place that you think is a "ghetto"? And how did you not know what it was like before you moved? Were you on the run?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> At least your keeping it real.


You're a carpetbagger. And one with poor form. You shit where you eat basically.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Being a breeder on a forum, reminds me of being a prized fighter at the bar. Kids with something to prove will try to take a shot at you, and then try to make you be the bad guy as well. All because of insecurity really.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> At least be honest with yourself and just admit you want to see me flop.


Not a true hypothesis btw. I just don't appreciate the grotesque attitude.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Being a breeder on a forum, reminds me of being a prized fighter at the bar.


Nice bloated ego. Check out Raging Bull, great flick.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nice spiel. You've been working on that. But seriously, why do you stick around a place that you think is a "ghetto"? And how did you not know what it was like before you moved? Were you on the run?


I was being hunted by Leo. I had to move, and it's cheap here. I got a deal on a house to find out later it was jacked up rates, full of thieves and addicts, and the law here were prob worse than Minnesota even with my cards to be legal. I've been ripped off a lot too, had the police single me out and harass me, and I'm a law abiding tax paying citizen. In fact I and other responsible taxpayers pay for half this area to live. I'm sorry if you love your home as I do and took offense but this place is fucked up. You know it too. Marquette though I do like, escanaba too is ok. But the rest of these towns are trashy, it's a culture shock really for me. I can't even get a cigar after 11 pm here, because it's so poor and decimated. But yet those like me who are stimulating this economy deserve to be treated fairly, which I have not by the local officials and courts and Leo.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nice bloated ego. Check out Raging Bull, great flick.


Seen it, I used to love deniro


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nice bloated ego. Check out Raging Bull, great flick.


What was bloated? I am a breeder, I didn't say I was a great breeder or anything of the sorts. Just comparing how people love to try to pick at you for doing well. I have friends who are pro fighters and see it all the time when we go out. College kids see him and either idolize or want to fight him to prove their tough too.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

The entire up is nearly crime free, except that western portion near the border. Tons on meth and h, plus the electric rates are upwards of .25/kWh.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

I allow no one to idolize me either. I'll check them back into reality too. Someone told me I was a legend the other day. And I told him, I'm just a man, and a young one too. Whos very simple really. I don't think I'm even close to that status. I'm just a chucker who also works lines. But I'm a caregiver, first and foremost and I take pride in trying to give them the best I can. As well as you all. I take pride in my work, and put time and love into it. All I do is my best, even when I have this bs like this. Sure I could have handled it better, but I'm not perfect either.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> The entire up is nearly crime free, except that western portion near the border. Tons on meth and h, plus the electric rates are upwards of .25/kWh.


And that's where I reside lol, near the drug infested poverty stricken area. I feel sorry for these kids even because they don't have much of a chance here. I preach a bit but hopefully one of them listens, I just know I had a better chance on life in my home area. And as a humanist I want to see everywhere get it together and make things work again. And give these ppl a chance at a handup, not handout.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

I hear you on the culture shock. It really isn't a great place to live unless you are a recluse or outdoorsman. Everything aside, I can empathize w someone relocating up there. tbh it was you coming from out of state and talking loads of neg about mi that really got me going. then the harsh talk made it easier for me to not appreciate you. I'll give it a rest


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

Why do you say you "used to" like Deniro? not anymore? I have no idea how many times I've seen taxi driver.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I hear you on the culture shock. It really isn't a great place to live unless you are a recluse or outdoorsman. Everything aside, I can empathize w someone relocating up there. tbh it was you coming from out of state and talking loads of neg about mi that really got me going. then the harsh talk made it easier for me to not appreciate you. I'll give it a rest


Dude im not looking to downgrade anyone. I'm Irish lol, and I know I'm not some pot god. I'm not even wealthy, shit I don't even have a woman who loves me lol. I'm fresh outa prison still in my mind, and honestly I downgrade myself a lot is who I downgrade. I don't take compliments well either, I prefer to be insulted fwiw. My whole life I was told I was a loser and a no one and a pos, because I grew pot and used drugs. I've been a drug addict, in prison and homeless. I've bounced back from losing it all and now am comfortable. I'm just brutally honest at times and am not good sometimes with my wording or approach with people. I believe things don't just happen too, things are made to happen as JFK said. So I read into things which aren't always true. But I'm not afraid to apologize if I'm wrong


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why do you say you "used to" like Deniro? not anymore? I have no idea how many times I've seen taxi driver.


His Hillary support lost me. I can see not liking trump, I can see being fearful of him. But to publicly back a careerist pig like her, and use his status for the status quo lost my respect. Pacino now is my favorite  lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Dude im not looking to downgrade anyone. I'm Irish lol, and I know I'm not some pot god. I'm not even wealthy, shit I don't even have a woman who loves me lol. I'm fresh outa prison still in my mind, and honestly I downgrade myself a lot is who I downgrade. I don't take compliments well either, I prefer to be insulted fwiw. My whole life I was told I was a loser and a no one and a pos, because I grew pot and used drugs. I've been a drug addict, in prison and homeless. I've bounced back from losing it all and now am comfortable. I'm just brutally honest at times and am not good sometimes with my wording or approach with people. I believe things don't just happen too, things are made to happen as JFK said. So I read into things which aren't always true. But I'm not afraid to apologize if I'm wrong


You'd be more likable if you weren't such a prick, honestly. Not even trying to talk shit. I'm just saying, it might help you find some more customers. I have been looking at your stuff. If you can verify your genetics, I might actually potentially be interested.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 11, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You'd be more likable if you weren't such a prick, honestly. Not even trying to talk shit. I'm just saying, it might help you find some more customers. I have been looking at your stuff. If you can verify your genetics, I might actually potentially be interested.


I'm really not a prick. I know we went round and round before too but about what idk. I can come off that way ESP here which I've felt slighted to begin with fwiw. im mistreated often but expected to suck it up because I'm a public entity. I have feelings too. If I took the time to tell you all about the seed game and all the fucked up shit I've seen throughout the years it would take days. I try to stay out of any attention or cups because they mean nothing to me. The years have jaded me a bit, but if you treat me with respect you will get it back in return from me, and I can promise you this. Like I said the being loved by everyone so I pick up more customers is not who I am. You either like me, or don't. My work is another entity and I do have the respect of most of my peers, which even matters little to me. My clones all come from good sources. If I can't verify it I list it for what I know about it. I grow everything out too before I even think about breeding it as well. Mix ups happen often. I'm not going to push my seeds at you either, it's just not who I am. I think they are way overpriced as well, I know at 35$ a pack I make less than everyone lol. But I can't direct vend. So I have no say on retail sales. I tried. Hence why I'm not making much money. I'm out of stock pretty much everywhere and I don't even want to make more. I have people ask me all kinds of things on Instagram too that blow me away even. At least there though I can ignore content and erase it even. But if you only knew what I deal with regularity. I'm breeding my own stuff here finally though and not really focusing on other breeders lines besides as preservation projects because of time. So once I can spiral out more again within my own selections furthered and goals for what I consider my best, things will be much more refined. If you actually want to try something I will have some stuff shortly I've been working and mapping out awhile now and have numbers as well as lots of testing done prior of outstanding keeper ratios. Im furthering the lines as we speak, but it going to be a bit. You can have some for free.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 11, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm really not a prick. I know we went round and round before too but about what idk. I can come off that way ESP here which I've felt slighted to begin with fwiw. im mistreated often but expected to suck it up because I'm a public entity. I have feelings too. If I took the time to tell you all about the seed game and all the fucked up shit I've seen throughout the years it would take days. I try to stay out of any attention or cups because they mean nothing to me. The years have jaded me a bit, but if you treat me with respect you will get it back in return from me, and I can promise you this. Like I said the being loved by everyone so I pick up more customers is not who I am. You either like me, or don't. My work is another entity and I do have the respect of most of my peers, which even matters little to me. My clones all come from good sources. If I can't verify it I list it for what I know about it. I grow everything out too before I even think about breeding it as well. Mix ups happen often. I'm not going to push my seeds at you either, it's just not who I am. I think they are way overpriced as well, I know at 35$ a pack I make less than everyone lol. But I can't direct vend. So I have no say on retail sales. I tried. Hence why I'm not making much money. I'm out of stock pretty much everywhere and I don't even want to make more. I have people ask me all kinds of things on Instagram too that blow me away even. At least there though I can ignore content and erase it even. But if you only knew what I deal with regularity. I'm breeding my own stuff here finally though and not really focusing on other breeders lines besides as preservation projects because of time. So once I can spiral out more again within my own selections furthered and goals for what I consider my best, things will be much more refined. If you actually want to try something I will have some stuff shortly I've been working and mapping out awhile now and have numbers as well as lots of testing done prior of outstanding keeper ratios. Im furthering the lines as we speak, but it going to be a bit. You can have some for free.


Fuck it, man. No hard feelings. I wasn't in a good way, myself, then, either.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck it, man. No hard feelings. I wasn't in a good way, myself, then, either.


None here either bro


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Did you ever solve your root aphid infestation? Michigan root aphids can be like the plague, just look at that thing!


I had some strawberrys in a planter outside and noticed the gnats/aphids also attacking them. When the fruit came ripe, if it didn't mold or go bad, it would be mushy inside. Imagine what is was doing to my herb? I knocked them out with imid, I hate to use the stuff but it's the only thing that seems to knock them back. There's a few in my flower room I noticed, not many, but I will throw away that soil when I'm done and start fresh again. And hit my veg side with imid, one time, and give them time to dissipate off. 6 months I feel is a safe time. Those things are everywhere outside here, and I noticed them flying around my lights at night with my windows open. So they are small enough to get in somehow. I'll just have to seal my rooms better, and try to slowly rid them before spring completely. They are pretty much gone, but I'll still see one here and there in myflower room. But I can't treat them, so I will put sand across the top and hit my veg now with imid now that I think about it lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

Good tip on using Imid. Now I'm wondering if any type of drench, in veg and before flower, will work to get them critters that are in the soil.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 12, 2016)

nematodes


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Good tip on using Imid. Now I'm wondering if any type of drench, in veg and before flower, will work to get them critters that are in the soil.


Nothing worked for me. Gnatrol, dunks, bits, neem, karanja, meal and oil, with soap in the oil. Tried nematodes, which helped. Also sand too helped thin them. But only imid aka Bayer complete insect killer worked like a bomb. You can't use it outside either, but Monterey insect killer worked good outside. Imid is what's killing the bees, also is what's in frontline for dogs. I'd only use this if nothing else works though.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 12, 2016)

as far as bee toxicity, I noticed a huge hornet in my room after treating. It was flying by my males and it died from just pollen contact within that day. So this stuff is no joke. If you need to use something outside mint, seems to help as a companion plant. As well as even on regular aphids which love my honey crisp apples for some reason ESP, did not do well with Monterey garden insect killer. Which is organic and safe for you and the planet as far as I know.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2016)

I had never heard of root aphids. I looked at a map and it looks like the Rocky Mountains keep them out of the west.

They sound like brutal little fuckers!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I had never heard of root aphids. I looked at a map and it looks like the Rocky Mountains keep them out of the west.
> 
> They sound like brutal little fuckers!


They are transferred mostly from people giving each others clones, worst bug ever to have, they are pesticide resistant , and evolve extremely fast.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> They are transferred mostly from people giving each others clones, worst bug ever to have, they are pesticide resistant , and evolve extremely fast.


Ouch!
I assume they could not survive in a hydroponic medium like rockwool?

I've been plagued by spider mites, aphids in the greenhouse, banana slugs, and scale insects once, but every pest was above ground and with the exception of spider mites, were easy to kill.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Ouch!
> I assume they could not survive in a hydroponic medium like rockwool?
> 
> I've been plagued by spider mites, aphids in the greenhouse, banana slugs, and scale insects once, but every pest was above ground and with the exception of spider mites, were easy to kill.


They can survive in pretty much anything, they are savage beasts that mutate to become immune to the pesticides you use on them after 2 generations . This one dispensary in denver is known for them, do not buy clones from the clone store or denver dam. These make spider mites look like fungus gnats they are so bad. Worst part is they are one of the very few things nematodes will not take care of.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Dec 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> They can survive in pretty much anything, they are savage beasts that mutate to become immune to the pesticides you use on them after 2 generations . This one dispensary in denver is known for them, do not buy clones from the clone store or denver dam. These make spider mites look like fungus gnats they are so bad. Worst part is they are one of the very few things nematodes will not take care of.


Nothing worked on them except imid. I'm sure avid and neem and soap would help too, I know that combo knocked out the dreaded broad and russet mites for me, the pyrethrum tr bombs too do well. But those aphids/gnats hide in the soil. Their smart, which they look identical to a fungus gnat, but they are not gnats imo. Or they are super gnats. I'm in part coco too so it's that much worse.


----------



## Feijao (Mar 19, 2017)

Would you consider your Grape God or Blue Dream cross to be larger yielding?


----------



## mr. si (Mar 24, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Would you consider your Grape God or Blue Dream cross to be larger yielding?


both of my blue dream phenos were high yielding, have 4 more almost ready for flower.


----------



## Feijao (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. si said:


> both of my blue dream phenos were high yielding, have 4 more almost ready for flower.


Would you mind giving me a description of your BD phenos?

Thanks.


----------



## mr. si (Mar 26, 2017)

go to page 14, each of the two looked different. one more full in shape, the other foxtailing much harder late bloom. blueberry smell on both. i didnt take cuts of either, but have four more phenos to flower out in the coming month. strong, energetic high.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Would you consider your Grape God or Blue Dream cross to be larger yielding?


Blue dream


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Blue dream x stardawg grown by @mr. si


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

The sweet tooth #4 ibl male I used in some fgens and crosses at week 4 flower or so


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

The Black Forest cake, a pheno I found in the collab with jaws of the forum cut gsc bx2 f2 using aliendawg as the outcross male. A much better growing gsc across the board imo


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Starfighter #1, one of my favorites ATM. Just killer stuff, I've got one outside as well to see how fast she finishes. Super affie type grower, roots in a few days, yields high, smokes amazing. This is from f2s jaws made with elite nugs(I believe) f1s he bought at the farm. As in the other pack of starfighter, lol, I wasn't aware only 2 packs were auctioned. Exotic genetics being one of the winners, elite nugs the other. Either way the line has some super slow phenos, but dank. This pheno isn't slow though, and practically grows herself. Lemon cereal coat your mouth with a musty og twang in there. Super heady high


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Unknown gorilla glue/chocolate diesel cut x stardawg #2 male


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Psycho dawg
Psychosis x stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Stardawg #3 the espresso bean pheno


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Mannys caburys pheno of the chocolate stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

A couple samples of urkledawg this last run. F2s on the way.....


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Stardawg 3 x banana kush f9 male


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Stardawg #7 x banana kush f9


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

The veg frost sparkly skittles male urkledawg I'll be using for f2s. The best females also exhibit this trait. Smells are sour grape lemon candied fuel, and skunk.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Stardawg #3 last run under hps


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Psychodawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 20, 2017)

Black Forest cake, flash on


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 21, 2017)

Nicely done! I am going to have to get some of your gear @Dankonomics_genetics .

I've grown some of Greenpoints Stardawg crosses and am very pleased with those crosses. 
Your crosses look like fire.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 6, 2018)

Can anybody tell me more information about GG#4 Mi Cup Cut S1?


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Can anybody tell me more information about GG#4 Mi Cup Cut S1?


Bumping this thread to see if I can get an answer.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jan 10, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Bumping this thread to see if I can get an answer.


S1s are from selfing elite cuts into making fem beans so its not the real deal gg4 cut but its probably similar just as good if not better


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Bumping this thread to see if I can get an answer.


I bought the cut from joesy at the mi cup


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Have accidentally gave me an odd one too either gg1 or gg5 too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

SmokyLungs said:


> S1s are from selfing elite cuts into making fem beans so its not the real deal gg4 cut but its probably similar just as good if not better


There’s better and worse both to be found in s1


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Some nug action on the gg4


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

It’s gluey


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This special lady I’ll be taking to f3 and releasing and ix to the F1 cut


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The Black Forest cake I s1 but idk how many I’ll get


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m now using this triangle Kush cut. It’s from ssssc but I don’t thinks it’s legit. I’m pretty sure it’s Bodhi black triangle but it’s dank and potent as fuck and tasty. The bigger tk cut I used was legit but there’s a smaller cut too so who knows it’s a mess. But I’m 75% sure this is black triangle


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

My next list is dosido 9 f2 male stuff and fgen to keep


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This is dosido 3 she huge and yields and is raw as chem d. Fruity after hints to her. She’s glueier then gg4 too. The male I’m using is spot on. My favorite pheno


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

It's just gas too. Hits like a ton of bricks. Slight cookie flavor, with gas and fuely hint of fruit.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This is dosido 4 she like#9 momma. Sweet tarts og that’s huge


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I tortured and root restricted and ph stressed and let them sit 6 months with no nutes in keg cups to decide which male I liked best for its durability and then what it should bring to the table hopefully resembles its female counterpart identically in its progeny. It’s always a guess though but educated. I abuse everything I have like this to begin. I toss shitty growing seedlings too and “elite cuts” alike. So only the strongest specimen make the grade.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Dosi 1 too was huge. Smokes awesome too very berry and unique. It grows shitty now from clone though so I’ll breed it and toss it


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I may f3 my alien pebbles Kush too. It breeds awesome to other stuff. I hit orange cooks to it by accident and gave them to friends and it was like orange bubblegum candy donkey dicks frosty like no other. Outside too. It was fire smoke


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

@PerroVerde grew this. Big worms mendoglue x urkledawg from my breeding. Super dank looking cross @bigworm6969


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I have urkledawg f2s in the works parents selected too stress tested too. I’m just behind on things and take my time. I’m runnimg stardawg 3 f2, bubble gum chem F3s, white stardawg f1s, free Ireland and idk lol I forget even. It’s exhausting but I like to keep furthering lines in bigger pools and library them off in my vault


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The stardawg 3 though in f2 gen is like 90% traits towards Mom. I’m like blown away lucky. It’s super dominant with the #2 daddy. He adds beef and some lemon fuely in his rare phenos. She’s prob the strongest purple in the world. Grows easy, and yields. I had another like Kate upton but it wasn’t as high a tester. It hit 28% and this was 30% and over


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Nothing effects her. Last to get mold, even bugs don’t fuck with it much. Always roots, idkabout outside though. I never tried her. Her smoke is royal like imo. Coffee, cream, sweet wine grapes, complex, chem fuely rich. Super heady and body too. It hits so nice too like the velvet glove


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

It’s purple inside out. It’s bizarre but beautiful


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

White stardawg though is so consistent and dank too. Huge yields. I had to get her into the mix and fgen it down the line


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This is glue fighter. I never dropped it and lost the seeds lol. But it’s dank. The starfighter I’ll be using a bit here awhile. It has flaws but in crosses it’s so dank


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The blue dream stuff too is fire. This is dream stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Banana glue too huge


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The double chocolate glue too. Huge. It’s the unknown gg cut xgg4 has some herms in phenos but thank joesy there.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The dream stardawg and blue dream crosses are putting out these too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This is the sweet tooth 4 ibl male I used in my crosses and fgen. It’s blueberry candies and so strong and vigorous and meshes well with polys even.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The stardawg 3 f2 influence with dad look like this. My friends grew this one


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

My stardawg 3 though I can’t express enough how much I love her lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The ghost cut I use too is legit. Ghost himself said yup, that’s her. I love her, but she grows poorly. The only one I keep


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The big worm chem 91 too you could say yields well


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The dosi 4 too elite status


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

This is the alien Kush too f3 I used to make f4. Very strange line. But potent


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

The Black Forest cake dry nugs


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

@altredux dream stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Aww I can’t upload or post the al Capone pic mr I’ve ran 15 dealerships into the ground lol. That’s messed up riu


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 25, 2018)

Dankonomics came back to the board showing fire


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Dankonomics came back to the board showing fire


I’m just super swamped always with biz and biz trips and getting back with everyone. Plus someone always tries to troll ya on troll it up lol. Gets old


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Dankonomics came back to the board showing fire


Thank you though


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Vegan grown in coco soil blend


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

White banana Kush. (The white x banana Kush f9) def a homerun too. Honestly I’m just lucky a lot. I have been for years with seeds so I’ve preferred seeds years now over clones. I’m slowly erasing my “elite” clone only list. I had like 90 once but dropped to 50 then to 20 now maybe 18 or so I’ve kept. Most my own seed finds. I think the 91, ghost, tk, forum cut, cherry pie, and gg4 and that unknown are it. Wait blue dream and that Chicago mob cut of nycd too. Jordan of the island is using this now in a cross to his godbud clone. I’d love to see the results cuz she should beef the godbud and be some serious flavor too. Godbud is tasty this white banana too is tart kushy like Mom with sweet banana too in lots of phenos with donkey Dick colas:


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow no doubt my brother Dankonomics brings the Fire!!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 28, 2018)

n8tivefarmer said:


> Wow no doubt my brother Dankonomics brings the Fire!!


What up


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 28, 2018)

n8tivefarmer said:


> Wow no doubt my brother Dankonomics brings the Fire!!


Good seeing ya round


----------



## 757growin (Feb 28, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4095898
> The dream stardawg and blue dream crosses are putting out these too


Mouth watering


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 4, 2018)

The dosido 3 is my favorite atm. My male matches her though, if he breeds well it should be some serious heat


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Actually the Black Forest cake is my favorite. It seems to have everything I want in one strain. It’s high lights me up like when you go into the casino. Lights seem brighter, the world feels bigger, and I get lost a bit in time.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Purple stardawg here I’m about to stabilize more and drop an ix while I fgen it down the line. The stability is there in f2, which blows my mind. But the #2 male really beefs it up, adds more fuely funk, and it still retains color in 90% or so of the offspring in f2 gen. So there’s a bit of selection open, and I’m debating leaving some open too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Double chocolate glue is the unknown gg clone x gg4. Dd said it’s super gluey chocolate like dmt kushy. From what I’m seeing too is a lot of sour bubble dmt types and mixes. Sour lime, lemony Kush. Very stocky like bubba kush


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

This is the forum cut x gg4. It’s really kushy too, cookie in there, and it’s goikg to actually yield a bit when it’s done for being such a stocky stout kush type especially. Forgot my temps were low in there so that’s why the early colors. I bumped the temps up and their growing much quicker. This too has a dmt bubba like almost edge to it. The calyx even have the look now, purple tinges, very Kush Afghan.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 10, 2018)

All of those sound interesting. The forum x gg looks indica dom. Might be a heavy hitter?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Double chocolate glue I bred to yield a shit load. There should be some monstrous yielders in these. That unknown cut can yield more then blue dream or any top yielding cuts grown well. I think it’s gg1 but I’m not 100%


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Here an f2 gen of purple stardawg my friends grew out. It has a lot of Mom but extra beef of dad and smokes a bit more chem dog like from dads side. Bit more funky too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Yields even higher then Mom, retains the quality and bag appeal but smokes better even imo. My friends aren’t very old of growers now for the last year or two is all experience. But I was very impressed with this one. It smokes better then anything imo they ran. Was very similar to Mom which seems to be fairly easy to find. But I’d like an extremely high yielder to f3. So I’ll search another run out and have some assistance too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> All of those sound interesting. The forum x gg looks indica dom. Might be a heavy hitter?


It’s sure looking like it will be. Smells are incredible too. Funny enough the jar of these seeds I broke and had to throw away lol. Thankfully I was running some already. I’d totally remake this cross. It’s came out very nice so far. A keeper seems to be easy to find. There was a couple herms but only one true herm. This one has zero issues even when I left all the lowers on it. I like to do that first run til week 5 or so to be sure. The true herm too was like lemon cookie smells and incredible too. Super frosty, I was hoping it wouldn’t but first run or not, I toss em.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 10, 2018)

yo dank where do you suggest getting seeds if I want to start looking for the chocolate pheno in that gg4?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 10, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> yo dank where do you suggest getting seeds if I want to start looking for the chocolate pheno in that gg4?


Oregon elite or urbangreen birmingham are the best two atm. There’s a bunch of the double chocolate glue sitting in Europe but I have zero access to it. And I’m out lol. Seedsman will prob be first one would think with those but idk even my control there is so limited


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 11, 2018)

Forum cut gsc x gg4. This one I really like and it is very resilient, easy to grow. I’m getting some chocolate glue, and cookie funk, and a hint of cherry pie sweet too. There’s a few very cherry pie cookie like ones, and some gg4, and some mixes. This one seems the best of the mixed imo. But smoke tests will alter the course soon. This should do better outside too, finish quicker


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 12, 2018)

Dosido #4 like her #9 Mom. I was expecting more cookie less og. But it’s very og, some cookie in some. But that’s why I’ll scramble it back into some cookie stuff. Forum cut, Black Forest cake, and cherry pie I’ll try. The triangle and ghost og for kushs, urkledawg 2 and stardawg 3 for purple colors and oily chems(they make excellent oil)and blue dream because I like it lol. Gets a bad wrap imo. Starfighter #2 for my new new, and fgens to continue on the line. But I’m down to very few clone onlys st this point and mostly inhouse finds. Eventually no outside cuts really, only inhouse finds. It’s a long road too.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

It's ok, I like blue dream too. I think it gets bashed because of how popular it got. But usually the people taking shit about about it, are the same ones that gotta have the new flavor of the week. What's up with that?


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 13, 2018)

What week of flower is that dosido at? Super frosty. What does your cut of blue dream look like dank? That cross sound very interesting...


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It's ok, I like blue dream too. I think it gets bashed because of how popular it got. But usually the people taking shit about about it, are the same ones that gotta have the new flavor of the week. What's up with that?


It’s a big ass yielding plant that’s easy to grow imo. True classics dont die so easily like blue dream


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 14, 2018)

I know I should read through the whole lot, but being lazy. Any idea where I can get Dank’s beans from?

Edit
Just found them at OES.


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It's ok, I like blue dream too. I think it gets bashed because of how popular it got. But usually the people taking shit about about it, are the same ones that gotta have the new flavor of the week. What's up with that?





Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It’s a big ass yielding plant that’s easy to grow imo. True classics dont die so easily like blue dream


That's all it is, a big ass yielding plant thats easy to grow with weak kick similar to ghs the church


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> That's all it is, a big ass yielding plant thats easy to grow with weak kick similar to ghs the church


I know what you mean, but at the same time 21-23% thc was considered pretty high 10 years ago. There's still a lot of stains today in that range. And I've always like the flavor of bd too.


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I know what you mean, but at the same time 21-23% thc was considered pretty high 10 years ago. There's still a lot of stains today in that range. And I've always like the flavor of bd too.


I dont know the science behind it but I've had strains that were in the teens thc % wise that were better than the higher level thc strains, I'm not much of a weed flavor guy either


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> I dont know the science behind it but I've had strains that were in the teens thc % wise that were better than the higher level thc strains, I'm not much of a weed flavor guy either


Yeah terpens and different canabinoids definitely play a role.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah terpens and different canabinoids definitely play a role.


I smoke for flavor exclusively lol almost. Not much even gets me high. But blue dream was always a nice daytime weed. Chicks dig it too. Some ppl dislike it but I hear that, smoke mine, and they don’t dislike it. But it’s like gg4. The cut is everywhere, and grown incredibly poor too often, and gets a bad name. Grown well it’s nice too. Blue dream is a breeder tool though, and breeds incredible so I stick with her.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 15, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I smoke for flavor exclusively lol almost. Not much even gets me high. But blue dream was always a nice daytime weed. Chicks dig it too. Some ppl dislike it but I hear that, smoke mine, and they don’t dislike it. But it’s like gg4. The cut is everywhere, and grown incredibly poor too often, and gets a bad name. Grown well it’s nice too. Blue dream is a breeder tool though, and breeds incredible so I stick with her.


I don't know if it would prap your interest or not for what you do but, check out dream catcher from gps. I've heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I don't know if it would prap your interest or not for what you do but, check out dream catcher from gps. I've heard nothing but good about it.


I did dream stardawg which is supposed to be the same cross but mine looks a bit different from his. It could be males but I don’t think we have the same cut of blue dream. Mine came from bodhi. My male I used prior the number 2 popped out very similar to the clone phenos, while he laid recessive usually but added more stout and structure and pop. I saved a few of these to look through sometime.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> What week of flower is that dosido at? Super frosty. What does your cut of blue dream look like dank? That cross sound very interesting...


8 weeks I think.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

She is a pain to trim for yielding so much. But where I pull 1 or two jars, she does 3-4. That unknown gorilla glue cut too is crazy heavy yields. But it’s super fickle to grow. Blue dream is always a dream to grow inside. Outside though she molds fairly easy imo late stage for being so sativa. The blueberry odors are hard to beat though she possesses. I did do a sweet tooth bluedream hybrid as well, to really lock the flavors down with added sweet pink grapefruit as well from the sweet tooth. The blueberry indica male I used was huge and candies and the offspring are as well. If I were to work the line I prob would use Bluetooth @macsnax it really added vigor being I went sativa blue dream clone x indica blueberry/spg dad.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 15, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I did dream stardawg which is supposed to be the same cross but mine looks a bit different from his. It could be males but I don’t think we have the same cut of blue dream. Mine came from bodhi. My male I used prior the number 2 popped out very similar to the clone phenos, while he laid recessive usually but added more stout and structure and pop. I saved a few of these to look through sometime.


Interesting, very cool.



Dankonomics_genetics said:


> 8 weeks I think. View attachment 4106003


That there is a fine representation of blue dream. 



Dankonomics_genetics said:


> She is a pain to trim for yielding so much. But where I pull 1 or two jars, she does 3-4. That unknown gorilla glue cut too is crazy heavy yields. But it’s super fickle to grow. Blue dream is always a dream to grow inside. Outside though she molds fairly easy imo late stage for being so sativa. The blueberry odors are hard to beat though she possesses. I did do a sweet tooth bluedream hybrid as well, to really lock the flavors down with added sweet pink grapefruit as well from the sweet tooth. The blueberry indica male I used was huge and candies and the offspring are as well. If I were to work the line I prob would use Bluetooth @macsnax it really added vigor being I went sativa blue dream clone x indica blueberry/spg dad.


You had me at sweet tooth.... Love that flavor. Are these seeds available? Where?


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 15, 2018)

After seeing your blue dream I went over to OES to check prices and see what he was offering. Which strains used that blue dream?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> After seeing your blue dream I went over to OES to check prices and see what he was offering. Which strains used that blue dream?


https://www.seedsman.com/en/dream-stardawg-regular-seeds
https://www.seed-city.com/dankonomics-genetics/dream-stardawg
Not sure if you can find these here in the States? Im not on IG though.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Interesting, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theirs a few left. Seedsman, Oregon elite for sure. The offspring are coming out very blueberry too. It’s like green crack, I wish I bred her to Apollo 11 g. Two very similar lines but different highs. Sweet tooth and blue dream I had to pair up. Ssh x blueberry x spg x blueberry is like a 90s dream lol.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> https://www.seedsman.com/en/dream-stardawg-regular-seeds
> https://www.seed-city.com/dankonomics-genetics/dream-stardawg
> Not sure if you can find these here in the States? Im not on IG though.


Those are all out I believe. Dream stardawg sat for ever and day then picked up steam later and sold out.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> After seeing your blue dream I went over to OES to check prices and see what he was offering. Which strains used that blue dream?


I did dream stardawg, and Bluetooth with her so far. I did blueberry banana but never released it. Their sitting somewhere but idk where the hell I put them? I did blue dream x gg4 but never released those. I didn’t have many of those though. I’ll probably end up retiring blue dream in a year or so though for good and a few other cuts they call elites.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 15, 2018)

Banana too will be retired in awhile but I’d like her out to the clone ppl in circulation at least so she’s not lost in time. That is why I breed but I do like to be able to get clones back if possible instead of reminiscing about them as well for options. Seeds are best imo, but I may do a bx before I cut her. Stability was there but I can always fgen the ultimate banana Kush, I like options to work with in seeds too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

The weed world is a bit shook atm though. Western states it’s really the Wild West. I am glad I stayed here. East I knew was the best route esp with the vast number of people east compared to west vs growers. I’m from Minnesota though, so if at all possible I’d love to go home and grow there for sale, preferably from my own shop. Or net biz like a weed bay. My ph was off awhile back. Meters just suck today. And I bought a new isfet too, which is top of the line. But I figured it out. Microbes saved the day. But I noticed lately my soil mix was way too hot. So now I got it figured out to where I’m like 3 per light again. That should help lol. If you have problems in soil a good repot was always helpful. I’ve tried to keep my cost effectiveness very good so I try to keep my pot sizes down. More soil equals more $. Hydro is an option but I won’t smoke salt grown weed. So why would I sell it? But anyways my electric is so high that I have to produce and then sell it. It’s quite the little trap they got me in. But I make lemonade from them lemons. So I just backed my soil back with some fox farms. Bumped my pot size up. And longer veg times longer to stay in my numbers. I do have to mono crop a lot though. But it’s not my thing. I’d rather grow greenhouse or outdoor. I did just buy a closed loop extraction system so I can have some options with my setup here. I’m pounding flower. But now I’ll run live resin and shatter and maybe some other ways. I have a press and washer and bags and tumbler. Stackable dry sifting screens. This closed loop stuff though is quite dangerous so I should prob try dry ice and then pressing vs the closed loop and test it. I never had a dewaxing column at my disposal to use. That’s my issue is the plant fats and lipids. Rosin is waxy high temp. Low temp low pressure it’s clean. Solvent extraction is meh imo. I grew veganic to blast “natural butane” on it. Seems self defeating imo lol.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The weed world is a bit shook atm though. Western states it’s really the Wild West. I am glad I stayed here. East I knew was the best route esp with the vast number of people east compared to west vs growers. I’m from Minnesota though, so if at all possible I’d love to go home and grow there for sale, preferably from my own shop. Or net biz like a weed bay. My ph was off awhile back. Meters just suck today. And I bought a new isfet too, which is top of the line. But I figured it out. Microbes saved the day. But I noticed lately my soil mix was way too hot. So now I got it figured out to where I’m like 3 per light again. That should help lol. If you have problems in soil a good repot was always helpful. I’ve tried to keep my cost effectiveness very good so I try to keep my pot sizes down. More soil equals more $. Hydro is an option but I won’t smoke salt grown weed. So why would I sell it? But anyways my electric is so high that I have to produce and then sell it. It’s quite the little trap they got me in. But I make lemonade from them lemons. So I just backed my soil back with some fox farms. Bumped my pot size up. And longer veg times longer to stay in my numbers. I do have to mono crop a lot though. But it’s not my thing. I’d rather grow greenhouse or outdoor. I did just buy a closed loop extraction system so I can have some options with my setup here. I’m pounding flower. But now I’ll run live resin and shatter and maybe some other ways. I have a press and washer and bags and tumbler. Stackable dry sifting screens. This closed loop stuff though is quite dangerous so I should prob try dry ice and then pressing vs the closed loop and test it. I never had a dewaxing column at my disposal to use. That’s my issue is the plant fats and lipids. Rosin is waxy high temp. Low temp low pressure it’s clean. Solvent extraction is meh imo. I grew veganic to blast “natural butane” on it. Seems self defeating imo lol.


The industry is pretty jacked up if you ask me. There's so much crap out there. I've got an idea for a dispensary it here in Co that will set a new standard and actually put good buds in people's hands. Probably be another year before I have the money to pull it off. It's time for a change for sure.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> The industry is pretty jacked up if you ask me. There's so much crap out there. I've got an idea for a dispensary it here in Co that will set a new standard and actually put good buds in people's hands. Probably be another year before I have the money to pull it off. It's time for a change for sure.


I know. It kills the rest of us. Every year I get pay cut after paycut for my experience. I don’t see that lasting.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I know. It kills the rest of us. Every year I get pay cut after paycut for my experience. I don’t see that lasting.


Yup, bunch of hype with a false bottom.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yup, bunch of hype with a false bottom.


I knew long ago it was a hype game. I had stuff that blows the doors off a lot of today’s best. But Cali always took the stage. Once I grew these weak ass growing strains typically I was kinda let down. Then I got grape stompered as I called it. So then I just dropped the hype stuff altogether and now I try stuff here and there. But clones especially im like whatever unless it’s that unique or exotic I have to try it. But that false bottom is for sure real too. Never have I seen so many false bottoms in my years.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

I hear ya man, the whole scene can't go mainstream can it? There's still gotta be a bit of us like minded out there. I hope so for sake of good weed.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 17, 2018)

I agree. The new strains of the month are terrible. Usually poorly bred. Very leafy buds and a lot of frost but no complexity to the high. Or no high at all. Just a blasted tired feeling that doesn’t last too long. 

I like old school pot. I have more tolerance than most I meet and my “lower thc” bud gets me high every time. 

Thanks to breeders that kept making seeds from classic pollen. All the flavors everyone says are rare or don’t exist show up all the time in my garden. Even cat piss and skunk. 

I just germinated another shantibaba critical mass seed that shanti feminized from his own garden and gifted to my breeder friend who gifted some to me. . The first plant had wonderful classic sweet skunk flavor with a full high and buzz with a nice red eyed giggly experience. 

And I got some euro bred white widow and critical that are sold in bulk to stores and breeders over there that blow away the stuff being raved about as best. 

It’s all hype!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 17, 2018)

Here is a nice hybrid made from old Magus Genetics Warlock and a cubed Sensei Seeds mix of 90’s Jack Herrer, Hash Plant, Power Plant and Afghan. 

Tastes and smells like coffee. Hits like a Mexican sativa. 

Gave me 7 oz. of dense big buds in a #3 nursery pot of potting soil too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is a nice hybrid made from old Magus Genetics Warlock and a cubed Sensei Seeds mix of 90’s Jack Herrer, Hash Plant, Power Plant and Afghan.
> 
> Tastes and smells like coffee. Hits like a Mexican sativa.
> 
> ...


Wow. That’s a big one


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 17, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Wow. That’s a big one



She went 12.5 weeks. I had trouble keeping up with her honestly. She kept going potassium crazy but couldn’t take much more. So a lot of back n forth in feeding/watering. 

She reminds me why I don’t try to clone old genetics. But it is sure fun to grow the old seeds.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is a nice hybrid made from old Magus Genetics Warlock and a cubed Sensei Seeds mix of 90’s Jack Herrer, Hash Plant, Power Plant and Afghan.
> 
> Tastes and smells like coffee. Hits like a Mexican sativa.
> 
> ...


Looks like big bud almost. Warlock was a powerful old one. Has some afghan too look. I love the old stuff too. I remember seeing all the hype about sour diesel and chemdog stuff even. I was at the shows too since I’m Midwest deer creek was easy enough, Chicago too only a few bits away. I was expecting more hammer but it’s very nice. The chem d was nice, the chem 4, I haven’t tried the sis but I have Tre sis still from like ‘12 and a few others, candy chem, 91 skunk va. That’s prob the best or the d. The bigworm 91 chem is up there. We still haven’t figured it out. The aj sour d from him is spot on tropical diesel fuely. I know there’s a few breeders who have her. The jb 91 bodhi I believe told me was a worked pheno, nspecta said the chem 1-4 were fairly similar. Never had 1-3 but hybrids I have too of them. But from everyone I’ve seen or tried. Nevil and his old stuff just rips the shit out this stuff even. I say this because some stuff seemed more potent imo. Like when I take oil now. And I’m sure my tolerance changed but, silver Pearl was still one of the most potent imo. All time. Vietnamese Trippy sativa stuff too, but I’m good on those long flowering ones when I can barely afford my electric and bills with shorter ones. Too bad the forever flowering cannabis plants weren’t fake. Lol. 75k a seed prob this week deals. I try to collect everything older I can. But I can’t sell everything because the game is rapidly changing. Basically everything any breeder puts for sale can and will be patented and sold here at some point. I kept my collection in tact though and have it safely stored off elsewhere. Fgens and my bought collection too. Because my feelings too is you sell this, it’s yours free to do as you please too. Ibls and such I can see being upset about. Heirlooms maybe too. But I don’t sell those. Just hybrids. I give them away but I’m sometimes selective with them. I gave mr ndn guy a shit load of purp dawg f2s. I’m working the line myself. But soon Monsanto and other big pharmaceutical companies will want these genetics and they already have said genetics too. I just want to hold down stuff they don’t. Nor will ever. Because I know ppl too. I just don’t want to see it all come down to regulations and taxes. And shitty pharma tech growing and some form. Anything they do they destroy. So I’m like a keeper of keys to the past and present. Jaws esp has a vast library of stuff. Say a name and he’s like got it. Some form. There’s a bunch of old guys from the east and west coasts too who have library’s of old stuff. Bob Hemphill has the library of library’s of clones esp. there’s clones in England too that are top notch anywhere and mainland Europe lol. So their out there. In good hands mostly. But I breed to have better gear. Soon I’ll have zero clones hopefully of others, just my finds. All seed form then. It would make my life much easier. I had my own but over the years and busts they disappeared or were stolen. I do have quite a bit though now saved back I didn’t lose. But I do feel like 25 years ago my collection though smaller would kill most today’s stuff. I’d trade in a heartbeat to get them back. Oils esp they would prob really work with cancer and anxiety too. Instead of being dabbed out, you would prob be out potent. It takes years to get collections back but it’s worth anyone’s time to do the same. Even if your a smaller numbered grower. That’s how I got started. I grew more seeds then I could afford so, I bred my own. Sadly enough bag seed finds were some of the best I had over breeders in the 90s even and 2000s. I think some stuff has gotten better but, pure Afghanistan stock, or early hybrids always have the best pop and growth. Herms can be more problematic in those old landrace stock


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> She went 12.5 weeks. I had trouble keeping up with her honestly. She kept going potassium crazy but couldn’t take much more. So a lot of back n forth in feeding/watering.
> 
> She reminds me why I don’t try to clone old genetics. But it is sure fun to grow the old seeds.


I try to do the same. Only easy to grow potent stuff. Cept the ghost I keep her lol. Yields always. Cuts off cuts go well awhile. Until you trade lol. I’m finally like fungus gnat free even. I feel blessed there to be happy trails. Grow the ghost outside though. She’s super happy. These old big bud or skunks and hybrids can be late outside and mold easily outdoor. Blue dream sure can. So I go by that too. I used to grow hydro. I should prob find someone who is full hydro to test. Beautiful work though, that was some old school type for sure. Really like haze, but huge. How long did it flower? 12.5 is like ssh times


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 17, 2018)

I realize though I’m screwed on the end game with marijuana corporations now. So at least I’m preparing for them and problems down the road. I encourage everyone to breed though. It’s good for you, it’s good for me. It’s good for the plants. But read a book or two, and then start practicing things. But once you run seeds, run a bunch. Don’t mess around. There is a chance in any seed almost, for the next elite elite new new. But only a few really know male selection. Lucky is a factor too. So don’t be scared. Time and luck and good genes is key. Share seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I agree. The new strains of the month are terrible. Usually poorly bred. Very leafy buds and a lot of frost but no complexity to the high. Or no high at all. Just a blasted tired feeling that doesn’t last too long.
> 
> I like old school pot. I have more tolerance than most I meet and my “lower thc” bud gets me high every time.
> 
> ...





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is a nice hybrid made from old Magus Genetics Warlock and a cubed Sensei Seeds mix of 90’s Jack Herrer, Hash Plant, Power Plant and Afghan.
> 
> Tastes and smells like coffee. Hits like a Mexican sativa.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Sound like an interesting smoke.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Very nice. Sound like an interesting smoke.



Thanks. I grow a different strain/cross every 10 days or so for variety.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 18, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks. I grow a different strain/cross every 10 days or so for variety.


You try that old Hindu Kush cut in lower mi? Pooney 219 is supposed to hook that one up. I’d like to try her


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 18, 2018)

This thread could use some music though


----------



## Anothermeduser (Mar 18, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> This thread could use some music though


Hey, thanks for all the info in here, really appreciate it and rarly find much worth reading on riu these days. To many kids think a few crops makes them a expert, speaking to stroke their ego. Thanks for straight forward real info bud.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 18, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You try that old Hindu Kush cut in lower mi? Pooney 219 is supposed to hook that one up. I’d like to try her



Nah. I don’t bring outside plants inside. And I don’t go to dispensaries or cups or any of this new industry crap. 

But I do like a nice Hindu Kush. I have a good Citral hybrid though.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 18, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Hey, thanks for all the info in here, really appreciate it and rarly find much worth reading on riu these days. To many kids think a few crops makes them a expert, speaking to stroke their ego. Thanks for straight forward real info bud.


Thank you. I remember being younger too. It’s a learning curve.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 18, 2018)

I’m liking this one. Forum cut gsc x gg4 selfed


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 18, 2018)

Is there anywhere I can get some Dankonomics to Canada? Those pics you're posting are straight fireee!


----------



## Anothermeduser (Mar 18, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> Is there anywhere I can get some Dankonomics to Canada? Those pics you're posting are straight fireee!


I know elite613genetics on IG has some, i would be interested if I could access other Dank strains in Canada though


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 20, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> Is there anywhere I can get some Dankonomics to Canada? Those pics you're posting are straight fireee!


I’m actually working on that here right now. A scientific company out of British Columbia I’m talking with about distribution as well as other options like clones and tissue culture. Their just busy and I am here and there as well so it’s slow to materialize but I’m sure it won’t be long. I’m trying to crop out again, and trim and run the day to day operations as well as get my closed loop system running. Pretty soon though I’ll be back finishing my house though and looking at moving so I’m trying to get it done ASAP before I’m too busy. I’m almost now lol. But I prefer it. Keeps my mind occupied


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 20, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> I know elite613genetics on IG has some, i would be interested if I could access other Dank strains in Canada though


Canadian customs is more intense imo. I’d imagine it has some bearing on things and the Canadian dollar being low. I’ve asked about distributors in the past and had the same routine(lotta talk)which is usually a dead end. For my distribution though it’s expensive to ship from Europe to Canada. It would be cheaper stateside, but no one I know USA ships to Canada really. It is strange now that I think about it. I remember buying lots of Canadian seeds in the past.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 26, 2018)

I was out of town for the weekend and hired this guy. Ronald Edwin wintrick to work on my home and when I was away he loaded his truck with everything he could and he left my dogs with no food or water and tied them up and left them to starve but thankfully I came home and found all my stuff was gone and they were locked away. 
He’s currently on Pattinson ave in St. Louis Missouri and calls his biz affordable remodeling and exteriors. And his other affordable concrete resurfacing.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 26, 2018)

All my seeds were stolen as well as a bunch of equipment and valuables


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 26, 2018)

Holy hell!

I’m so sorry that happened man.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Mar 26, 2018)

Holy fuck bud, sorry to hear this shit, this is the stuff new folks and the young guys dont get, the frecking parasites in the industry are rampant, for every decent grower there are that many more ripping thieving bastards that have never grown only ripped. Legal or not thieves are your biggest concern. Again sorry to hear about this and hope you figure a way to recover. Im still reeling after a major setback myself.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2018)

That's fucked up. You've got his pic and info, I would be looking for him.


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 26, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> All my seeds were stolen as well as a bunch of equipment and valuables


My heart goes out to U G.O.D. Things can be replaced but losing genetics to thieves is a heavy one to deal with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2018)

What thieving piece of shit. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope there's some recourse for your situation.


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 26, 2018)

Super fucked up


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I was out of town for the weekend and hired this guy. Ronald Edwin wintrick to work on my home and when I was away he loaded his truck with everything he could and he left my dogs with no food or water and tied them up and left them to starve but thankfully I came home and found all my stuff was gone and they were locked away. View attachment 4112270
> He’s currently on Pattinson ave in St. Louis Missouri and calls his biz affordable remodeling and exteriors. And his other affordable concrete resurfacing. View attachment 4112273


:O bro... He took all your stuff? How long have u known him for what the fuckin hell man seems like everyone you fuck with takes u for all u got and leaves you to bleed. I think this guy should be left somewhere to bleed... If someome did this to me id fuckin loose it n kill them honestly


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope he gets what’s coming to him 


May no one hear his screams


----------



## Monster Man (Mar 28, 2018)

Im glad to hear your dogs are safe and sound. My dog is my family and I could never trust a stranger to watch over him.


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 29, 2018)

r u legal enough to file a police report? 5 will get you 10 that ronny baby is not legal and may have other things that he can get busted for.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 29, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> r u legal enough to file a police report? 5 will get you 10 that ronny baby is not legal and may have other things that he can get busted for.


Police don’t do shit. Idk why we pay them


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 29, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> :O bro... He took all your stuff? How long have u known him for what the fuckin hell man seems like everyone you fuck with takes u for all u got and leaves you to bleed. I think this guy should be left somewhere to bleed... If someome did this to me id fuckin loose it n kill them honestly


Over 10 years I knew him. Fuck he’s a best selling author on amazon lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 29, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Over 10 years I knew him. Fuck he’s a best selling author on amazon lol


10years... Yeah I wouldn't have seen that coming goddamn what a snake. I can't fuckin believe he got off with all your seeds!!!! He looks like he is a light-medium heavy meth smoker. I'd say he's trying to sell it. Hmm. Maybe I (or someone in his area) could msg him on FB somehow for a buy n we can set him up. But if u know where he stays and everything that kinda defeats the purpose entirely.

Reguardless,
Minor setback for a major come back brother
What is your plan?
DM me if I can help you in anyway


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 29, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> 10years... Yeah I wouldn't have seen that coming goddamn what a snake. I can't fuckin believe he got off with all your seeds!!!! He looks like he is a light-medium heavy meth smoker. I'd say he's trying to sell it. Hmm. Maybe I (or someone in his area) could msg him on FB somehow for a buy n we can set him up. But if u know where he stays and everything that kinda defeats the purpose entirely.
> 
> Reguardless,
> Minor setback for a major come back brother
> ...


Honestly I think this place makes ppl go mad. Brody went mad too. I watched him slowly change and then just snap. I know I’m half crazy for sure most of the time but this place ain’t shit lol. I’ve seen the pits of hell. And honestly my childhood would beat them all. I’m pretty sure he popped a fuse, saw me as his rich fuckin uncle too. I was trying to boot him out awhile but I had sympathy since he was a friend. I’m just glad to be rid of him, he was destroying my property and I felt like a prisoner in my own home. I almost dug a big hole in the woods for him when he came in wasted drunk Christmas and like flipped on me, threatening me too in my own home, that’s when I told him he needs to find another place to live. It was like I was his dad, and I’m 13 years younger lol. I’m well off to him since I’ve been smart with my money years now, and I was saving to buy another home and then I could start saving to retire. But now I just have to work on my home myself and finish it up, and save my money, await having more stock to vend. And I do have stock in holland still collecting dust. I’ll be ok. I’d rather rob banks before I asked my parents even for help, not that I’m too proud, Ive never been able to rely on anyone but myself. Story of my life, I’ve accepted it. So just a temporary setback. He wasn’t bright enough to steal my important stuff. ESP since it seems he’s stole stuff he can’t do shit with, but it would harm me. Lame but I just won’t help friends anymore. I’ve noticed these types always have this life of constant turmoil with money especially. Always excuses to why they are failures. And blame everyone but themselves for their problems. This dude lol blames his mommy lol. Apparently mommy beat his little ass for years, didn’t do much good though. It reminded me of myself at like 12 blaming my dad for my life. But I remember being much more of a man even then then he ever was. So I learned anyone who blames others, or is a failure and always in crisis will always be this way. Save your help for your family at least if they screw you, it’s family lol. I don’t feel as bitter about losing my hard earned money to them over strangers or friends. But I learned something from it. Police too may as well just save ya breath. Only thing they prob wanna do is try to fuck me too. There’s no money to steal for them either if my property is recovered. But they hear I have 2 plants over my limits, shit they would charge me, sell my equipment and property and vehicles and get themselves a little nest egg. So anyone who doesn’t know why police work a certain way, there it is. All about that $, they encourage ppl to behave like dude.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Honestly I think this place makes ppl go mad. Brody went mad too. I watched him slowly change and then just snap. I know I’m half crazy for sure most of the time but this place ain’t shit lol. I’ve seen the pits of hell. And honestly my childhood would beat them all. I’m pretty sure he popped a fuse, saw me as his rich fuckin uncle too. I was trying to boot him out awhile but I had sympathy since he was a friend. I’m just glad to be rid of him, he was destroying my property and I felt like a prisoner in my own home. I almost dug a big hole in the woods for him when he came in wasted drunk Christmas and like flipped on me, threatening me too in my own home, that’s when I told him he needs to find another place to live. It was like I was his dad, and I’m 13 years younger lol. I’m well off to him since I’ve been smart with my money years now, and I was saving to buy another home and then I could start saving to retire. But now I just have to work on my home myself and finish it up, and save my money, await having more stock to vend. And I do have stock in holland still collecting dust. I’ll be ok. I’d rather rob banks before I asked my parents even for help, not that I’m too proud, Ive never been able to rely on anyone but myself. Story of my life, I’ve accepted it. So just a temporary setback. He wasn’t bright enough to steal my important stuff. ESP since it seems he’s stole stuff he can’t do shit with, but it would harm me. Lame but I just won’t help friends anymore. I’ve noticed these types always have this life of constant turmoil with money especially. Always excuses to why they are failures. And blame everyone but themselves for their problems. This dude lol blames his mommy lol. Apparently mommy beat his little ass for years, didn’t do much good though. It reminded me of myself at like 12 blaming my dad for my life. But I remember being much more of a man even then then he ever was. So I learned anyone who blames others, or is a failure and always in crisis will always be this way. Save your help for your family at least if they screw you, it’s family lol. I don’t feel as bitter about losing my hard earned money to them over strangers or friends. But I learned something from it. Police too may as well just save ya breath. Only thing they prob wanna do is try to fuck me too. There’s no money to steal for them either if my property is recovered. But they hear I have 2 plants over my limits, shit they would charge me, sell my equipment and property and vehicles and get themselves a little nest egg. So anyone who doesn’t know why police work a certain way, there it is. All about that $, they encourage ppl to behave like dude.


Yep, cops are worthless!!!!
You call them, regardless if legal, and they will try to bust you!!
And people like that guy are everywhere nowadays!!! What happened to the world, just a pit full of vipers!!
Wish you good positive things!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 29, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Honestly I think this place makes ppl go mad. Brody went mad too. I watched him slowly change and then just snap. I know I’m half crazy for sure most of the time but this place ain’t shit lol. I’ve seen the pits of hell. And honestly my childhood would beat them all. I’m pretty sure he popped a fuse, saw me as his rich fuckin uncle too. I was trying to boot him out awhile but I had sympathy since he was a friend. I’m just glad to be rid of him, he was destroying my property and I felt like a prisoner in my own home. I almost dug a big hole in the woods for him when he came in wasted drunk Christmas and like flipped on me, threatening me too in my own home, that’s when I told him he needs to find another place to live. It was like I was his dad, and I’m 13 years younger lol. I’m well off to him since I’ve been smart with my money years now, and I was saving to buy another home and then I could start saving to retire. But now I just have to work on my home myself and finish it up, and save my money, await having more stock to vend. And I do have stock in holland still collecting dust. I’ll be ok. I’d rather rob banks before I asked my parents even for help, not that I’m too proud, Ive never been able to rely on anyone but myself. Story of my life, I’ve accepted it. So just a temporary setback. He wasn’t bright enough to steal my important stuff. ESP since it seems he’s stole stuff he can’t do shit with, but it would harm me. Lame but I just won’t help friends anymore. I’ve noticed these types always have this life of constant turmoil with money especially. Always excuses to why they are failures. And blame everyone but themselves for their problems. This dude lol blames his mommy lol. Apparently mommy beat his little ass for years, didn’t do much good though. It reminded me of myself at like 12 blaming my dad for my life. But I remember being much more of a man even then then he ever was. So I learned anyone who blames others, or is a failure and always in crisis will always be this way. Save your help for your family at least if they screw you, it’s family lol. I don’t feel as bitter about losing my hard earned money to them over strangers or friends. But I learned something from it. Police too may as well just save ya breath. Only thing they prob wanna do is try to fuck me too. There’s no money to steal for them either if my property is recovered. But they hear I have 2 plants over my limits, shit they would charge me, sell my equipment and property and vehicles and get themselves a little nest egg. So anyone who doesn’t know why police work a certain way, there it is. All about that $, they encourage ppl to behave like dude.


Dudes gonna regret it lol sounds like he was jealous n ungrateful. I can imagine the situation lol feeling like his dad n all. Shoulda gave him a fatherly ass woopin lol
But seriously i'm glad u took the important shit with you. Esp is a great gift to have mine is very sharp. its like real life spidey senses lmao ps jw did he make off with any plants?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 29, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Dudes gonna regret it lol sounds like he was jealous n ungrateful. I can imagine the situation lol feeling like his dad n all. Shoulda gave him a fatherly ass woopin lol
> But seriously i'm glad u took the important shit with you. Esp is a great gift to have mine is very sharp. its like real life spidey senses lmao ps jw did he make off with any plants?


He was so scared he left a trail of his stuff even and forgot a brand new chainsaw and aluminum ladder and his pipe even. He had to load like a thief in the night lol. What’s shitty is if I leave I’m supppsed to have something or someone watch my dogs and I have a perfectly good yard fenced in, but someone always calls the cops on me lol. So if the police are my concern so my home is safe, I’ll just say ftp and fuck my neighbor. I’ve been way too nice anyways with all of them. And my dogs can bark all night too. It’s a courtesy thing. Which I don’t get lol. And my home gets robbed and no one does shit anyways. My important shit was all locked up in my vault. I’d imagine he debated trying, but had no real way in, and it could be days. He didn’t have days and he knew it. I was about to kick him out too. As far as whooping his ass Christmas morning when he was sober I came out smashing and I grabbed him and tossed him and was going to pulverize him but he did the helpless turtle. Rolled on his back, covered himself and flinched. I can’t hit anyone who doesn’t want to actually fight. Now yes, then no. I came home from out of town awhile ago and I noticed he was smoking my weed frok my outdoor drying still. I snapped about that as well. I’m drying the stuff and he steals my shit like it was his own. I never seen anything like that. Even girlfriends would ask, this dude was the most entitled human being I’ve met who didn’t have a bucket of shit either in his life. He lived in my garage like a filthy animal. Even food stuff, I bought a 15 lb ham. Said help yourself. I had 2 slices. Came back it was gone. He said you said help yourself. It was like wolves raised him.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 29, 2018)

Now that I think about it? If the police show up cuz my dogs are barking, perfect, my house will be well guarded then til I get home too. Thanks Michigan police, doing ya job isn’t always big dope deals or being cowboys and cowgirls. It’s protection of the state of Michigan. However it gets done lol.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow, what a fucking tool. Keep fighting the good fight brah.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 30, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> He was so scared he left a trail of his stuff even and forgot a brand new chainsaw and aluminum ladder and his pipe even. He had to load like a thief in the night lol. What’s shitty is if I leave I’m supppsed to have something or someone watch my dogs and I have a perfectly good yard fenced in, but someone always calls the cops on me lol. So if the police are my concern so my home is safe, I’ll just say ftp and fuck my neighbor. I’ve been way too nice anyways with all of them. And my dogs can bark all night too. It’s a courtesy thing. Which I don’t get lol. And my home gets robbed and no one does shit anyways. My important shit was all locked up in my vault. I’d imagine he debated trying, but had no real way in, and it could be days. He didn’t have days and he knew it. I was about to kick him out too. As far as whooping his ass Christmas morning when he was sober I came out smashing and I grabbed him and tossed him and was going to pulverize him but he did the helpless turtle. Rolled on his back, covered himself and flinched. I can’t hit anyone who doesn’t want to actually fight. Now yes, then no. I came home from out of town awhile ago and I noticed he was smoking my weed frok my outdoor drying still. I snapped about that as well. I’m drying the stuff and he steals my shit like it was his own. I never seen anything like that. Even girlfriends would ask, this dude was the most entitled human being I’ve met who didn’t have a bucket of shit either in his life. He lived in my garage like a filthy animal. Even food stuff, I bought a 15 lb ham. Said help yourself. I had 2 slices. Came back it was gone. He said you said help yourself. It was like wolves raised him.


Daaaamn what a lil bitch. Sounds like an extremely toxic person to be around. In glad your rid that parasite and I'm also glad your still have wants important. As for the dogs u can take them to the vet n say that your dogs freak out when u leave n they will give them doggie xanex. If your gone for a weekend you could take timers and rig something up that drops a platform with the treat on it at like 9pm so they pass d f out. n have one set up for each day. Idk just a idea. In this kinda game I've found its best to be a lone wolf. I only associate with 2 very close friends (and even then I don't give them full disclosure of my operations just smoke) my gf and other growers. Other growers won't rip u. I bet he got stoned off your bud looked at that ham... N just threw the ham on the ground, got on all fours n went full hyena on that bitch. Shit if youda walked in there while he was doin that you'd HAVE to shoot him. But seriously he sounds like one or two of my old friends except at least he has a job. Some people feel like because they've known you for a long time that they deserve your support so much. But nah bro goto jail for a few months or years n see whose there. That's how I fuckin purged my circle. Gf n two friends stayed. N thts why she's my gf. Loyalty is a rare fuckin trait these days that's why I have it in ink on me "loyalty" sorry if I'm rambling I'm going in for a 10 hr shift n I'm stoooooooned lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 30, 2018)

Thankfully this job does afford me some ability to be free of the nonsense. But I’m not afraid to fracture the occasional law myself. So it’s a love hate thing, this job. But I wouldnt change a damn thing. Sometimes the path becomes the destination.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 30, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Thankfully this job does afford me some ability to be free of the nonsense. But I’m not afraid to fracture the occasional law myself. So it’s a love hate thing, this job. But I wouldnt change a damn thing. Sometimes the path becomes the destination.


My job had me core drilling for 10 hours today glad thts over!!
Indeed the path does sometimes become the destination and then you realize the path isn't so bad. Love that quote
Also Rip tom petty, the legend


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 30, 2018)

I think legal weed has our guard down. Rule number one still applies.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 30, 2018)

What happened truly sucks.. Does this mean that the Black Forest Cake will no longer be?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> What happened truly sucks.. Does this mean that the Black Forest Cake will no longer be?


Oh no, she’s alive and well. She’s out there anyways so it can’t be lost


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I think legal weed has our guard down. Rule number one still applies.


Yup. I can’t hide it anyways cuz I smell like weed always. But you live, you learn. 




Sometimes you have to get mad, and say I’ve had enough. That’s where I’m at, thanks rage against the machine lol.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Yup. I can’t hide it anyways cuz I smell like weed always. But you live, you learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought everyone here smells like weed. Lol. 

Seriously though I use carbon filters and my house looks quiet and maintained. No one knows as they drive past to their lake house. 

Of course your mad. Your trust was broken. I will be honest. I would be hunting that ass hole.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I thought everyone here smells like weed. Lol.
> 
> Seriously though I use carbon filters and my house looks quiet and maintained. No one knows as they drive past to their lake house.
> 
> Of course your mad. Your trust was broken. I will be honest. I would be hunting that ass hole.


Thanks to everyone of my friends online and my friends home he’s running scared. That’s gotta not be too fun awaiting impending doom. And being out there for all to see and read about. It’s bad for business though on my end as well, and I’m not in the revenge biz. But I guarantee justice will be delivered one way or another. Thanks to you all esp for your help and concern. I’d rather stay within my specialty and that’s growing herb, and breeding seeds. Rick James moves lol here and there is usually all I do. Nice couch. Eddie can afford a new couch....


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 3, 2018)

every now and again a little bit of what did the 5 fingers say to the face?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 3, 2018)

Black magic lol


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2018)

I would kick the shit out of him.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2018)

No mercy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


>


It is. But living well is the best revenge


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 4, 2018)

Gsc x gg4 on a meh run. Soil was too hot, room was too cold, and it still performed well.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 4, 2018)

Her sister here too is a very nice little find. I dig her and this other pheno. This one is chocolate skunk. Smokes heavy too, and is almost too dense imo. Potent narcotic high


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 4, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It is. But living well is the best revenge


Anger clouds judgement. I usually have my initial burst, but I cool off and I don’t want any more complications. Anyone who lives like this guy anyways lives grungy. Life can’t be enjoyable ducking and hiding either. I’ve spent half my life doin so, so I know. I don’t duck and hide much anymore though but thanks to legalization because it’s not a stigma like before. This new breed though of mentality is the problem. Easy to spot, anyone who is broke and blames others is a problem. They will screw you over too. I just got robbed and I’m ok. But the guy who robbed me won’t be in a short time. Easy come, easy go.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Anger clouds judgement. I usually have my initial burst, but I cool off and I don’t want any more complications. Anyone who lives like this guy anyways lives grungy. Life can’t be enjoyable ducking and hiding either. I’ve spent half my life doin so, so I know. I don’t duck and hide much anymore though but thanks to legalization because it’s not a stigma like before. This new breed though of mentality is the problem. Easy to spot, anyone who is broke and blames others is a problem. They will screw you over too. I just got robbed and I’m ok. But the guy who robbed me won’t be in a short time. Easy come, easy go.


I got a guy that snitched on me after he got busted selling coke and weed.
He told the cops he had been to my house and seen my grow up, which was untrue and this was enough justification for the police to get myself raided.
The police really fucked up though, because once this douche was in custody he became a confidential informant, whose testimony doesn't carry the same burden of proof as a free citizen. So his claims were never verified by other means like power usage or heat signatures. The case was thrown out of court.
I ended up a free man and I friend requested his ass on Facebook. He has no idea that I know he snitched on me.
It's been 6 years but one of these days he will have to reckon with these facts.
How's that for a cold dish?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

Livin without having to look over your shoulder constantly is a good livin no matter where you rest your head.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I got a guy that snitched on me after he got busted selling coke and weed.
> He told the cops he had been to my house and seen my grow up, which was untrue and this was enough justification for the police to get myself raided.
> The police really fucked up though, because once this douche was in custody he became a confidential informant, whose testimony doesn't carry the same burden of proof as a free citizen. So his claims were never verified by other means like power usage or heat signatures. The case was thrown out of court.
> I ended up a free man and I friend requested his ass on Facebook. He has no idea that I know he snitched on me.
> ...


You cold lol. Ive got one very similar too. Said they saw weed growing in my basement but my home didn’t have a basement lol. I went to prison though but not without a fight and my cold words. Which were, you may have won the battle but not the war. I’ll be out in 15 months, I haven’t killed anyone, yet lol  , and when they get up every morning and leave their homes, their in my world. We run the streets. They can barely run the jail. They don’t like hearing they aren’t in control. I’d be scared too if I were them. I’ve seen enough violence as is, they expect me to be violent even. But I prefer the reverse. If dude snitched you, he’s aware. He’s playing his games I’d imagine too. Personally I’d rather draw my line in the sand. But if you knew who he was I’d have subpoenaed his ass like I did the next round they tried. That one sure scared them too. The judge said well she’s no cri now lol. Just ri, and that’s to be proven lol still. They put a no contact then. But it was my girlfriend which was even more fucked up. She denied and denied and finally came clean. I rarely talk about that anymore though. That was a dark period for me. It aged me fast, and I’ve had some anxiety issues since too. The bust prior was her fault too, I took the fall though, and she went informant on me for the $ when I was sitting in jail on work release pending my probation revocation on the case so it was straight prison time, instead of 20 years probate. I reversed that aging letting it go.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Livin without having to look over your shoulder constantly is a good livin no matter where you rest your head.


I was starting to bug out after years of it. I had to move where I wasn’t hunted anymore. Which turned out no better really but paying for the privilege. I’ve actually like started twitching and losing control of my mind and developed a nervous twitch even. There’s times too where I lose control of my ability to function. I usually hide myself away which seemed to stop those issues as well as knowing not much can happen to me now. And accepting things for what they are and will be. I still have problems with depression and anger at times but I vent and I try to throw in into my work. I have a basic breakdown at times though, where I cannot barely get myself out of bed. Or do anything. Hendrix I read had the same breakdown. Music seems to help though. But it rains a lot in my head.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 5, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You cold lol. Ive got one very similar too. Said they saw weed growing in my basement but my home didn’t have a basement lol. I went to prison though but not without a fight and my cold words. Which were, you may have won the battle but not the war. I’ll be out in 15 months, I haven’t killed anyone, yet lol  , and when they get up every morning and leave their homes, their in my world. We run the streets. They can barely run the jail. They don’t like hearing they aren’t in control. I’d be scared too if I were them. I’ve seen enough violence as is, they expect me to be violent even. But I prefer the reverse. If dude snitched you, he’s aware. He’s playing his games I’d imagine too. Personally I’d rather draw my line in the sand. But if you knew who he was I’d have subpoenaed his ass like I did the next round they tried. That one sure scared them too. The judge said well she’s no cri now lol. Just ri, and that’s to be proven lol still. They put a no contact then. But it was my girlfriend which was even more fucked up. She denied and denied and finally came clean. I rarely talk about that anymore though. That was a dark period for me. It aged me fast, and I’ve had some anxiety issues since too. The bust prior was her fault too, I took the fall though, and she went informant on me for the $ when I was sitting in jail on work release pending my probation revocation on the case so it was straight prison time, instead of 20 years probate. I reversed that aging letting it go.


Wow your girl was the informant... That's dirrrrrrty.


Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I was starting to bug out after years of it. I had to move where I wasn’t hunted anymore. Which turned out no better really but paying for the privilege. I’ve actually like started twitching and losing control of my mind and developed a nervous twitch even. There’s times too where I lose control of my ability to function. I usually hide myself away which seemed to stop those issues as well as knowing not much can happen to me now. And accepting things for what they are and will be. I still have problems with depression and anger at times but I vent and I try to throw in into my work. I have a basic breakdown at times though, where I cannot barely get myself out of bed. Or do anything. Hendrix I read had the same breakdown. Music seems to help though. But it rains a lot in my head.


I feel everything your saying man I have depression too. And ive been betrayed by almost everyone. Music definaltley helps I listen to a lot of lil peep though his music is full of his own depression and insanity it honestly helps me. So much that I play his music every day and have since he passed on 11.15.17 rip Gustav y'all give it a listen i wish I would have sooner before he passed its nothing like what I thought it would sound like based on his name I thought he was like lil pump or something retarded and unlyrical like that


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 5, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Now that I think about it? If the police show up cuz my dogs are barking, perfect, my house will be well guarded then til I get home too. Thanks Michigan police, doing ya job isn’t always big dope deals or being cowboys and cowgirls. It’s protection of the state of Michigan. However it gets done lol.


Best watch out, cops like to kill peoples dogs...plenty of youtube vids on this.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 5, 2018)

Someon


Zero_OS said:


> Best watch out, cops like to kill peoples dogs...plenty of youtube vids on this.


Someone did that in my city this past week. Came in this ladys yard shot the dog (a Rottweiler) 5 times in the head. Then dug the bullets out the ground and tried to cover up the dog with a blanket then left. 2hrs later cause they had no reason to be there in the first place. They are being sued now 

Ps they shot the dog in its yard while standing on the opposite side of a fence


----------



## Zero_OS (Apr 5, 2018)

par for the course


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 5, 2018)

Love Hell or Right : You would go through hell to make what you love right. Daily we are given the opportunity to love Hell or Right. It is the crossroad one faces each and every day. When you chose to love Hell, you accept your hellish predicament in life. If you chose to love Right, then you are blessed with the good that is returned for your right actions (Karma = what goes around comes back around/you reap what you sow).


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 6, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Best watch out, cops like to kill peoples dogs...plenty of youtube vids on this.


I told them already my dogs are my family. They murder them they may as well me too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 6, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> Love Hell or Right : You would go through hell to make what you love right. Daily we are given the opportunity to love Hell or Right. It is the crossroad one faces each and every day. When you chose to love Hell, you accept your hellish predicament in life. If you chose to love Right, then you are blessed with the good that is returned for your right actions (Karma = what goes around comes back around/you reap what you sow).


Karma only has so much bearing imo. It’s a time game. I know plenty of nice people who get screwed and plenty of shitty ppl who screw ppl. In time the nice people still get shafted here and there but you learn. Shitty people don’t learn much it seems, and in time they get theirs. But not always. So the Karma gods pick and choose too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 6, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Someon
> 
> Someone did that in my city this past week. Came in this ladys yard shot the dog (a Rottweiler) 5 times in the head. Then dug the bullets out the ground and tried to cover up the dog with a blanket then left. 2hrs later cause they had no reason to be there in the first place. They are being sued now
> 
> Ps they shot the dog in its yard while standing on the opposite side of a fence


I heard their being sued here in Michigan for killing dogs. My fence is 7ft about. I bred my pup and selected him out of the litter. He is a 200+ lb teddy bear really. He gets aggressive with strangers but he’s not mean. But they know what a gun does. I’d jump in front of their way if they were going to try to shoot my dogs anyways.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

Ya, Detroit has had issues "stopping your dog _before_ it becomes a problem".


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 10, 2018)

Gsc x gg4


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 10, 2018)

Gg4 s1


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 10, 2018)

Another pheno of gsc x gg4 this ones raw and huge yields


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 10, 2018)

Gg4 on the left. Gsc x gg4 on the right. Big differences between the two. The structure kills the gg4, and this is the kushy one 3 pics up. Vigor is outstanding on her. Yields, looks, ease of growth, she has it all.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Apr 12, 2018)

That triangle is tasty


----------



## uncle69 (Apr 30, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4119872
> Gg4 on the left. Gsc x gg4 on the right. Big differences between the two. The structure kills the gg4, and this is the kushy one 3 pics up. Vigor is outstanding on her. Yields, looks, ease of growth, she has it all.


nice. got two of your stardawg/banana kushbx9 crosses and banana glue to test drive soon!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (May 2, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> nice. got two of your stardawg/banana kushbx9 crosses and banana glue to test drive soon!


The banana dawg 7 has some raw skunk phenos that bush out. That’s the ticket in those. Hints of banana under raw gas


----------



## uncle69 (May 5, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The banana dawg 7 has some raw skunk phenos that bush out. That’s the ticket in those. Hints of banana under raw gas


got the #3 and the #7 so fingers crossed for a keeper. straight stardawg very popular here in uk but it stinks (not stealthy even with carbon filters!!) ideally i want a banana-ish smelling pheno !!! are you sending some gsc/dawg seeds over to either urban green or attitude over here?


----------



## 1God777 (May 5, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> got the #3 and the #7 so fingers crossed for a keeper. straight stardawg very popular here in uk but it stinks (not stealthy even with carbon filters!!) ideally i want a banana-ish smelling pheno !!! are you sending some gsc/dawg seeds over to either urban green or attitude over here?


WOW its that stinky???


----------



## 1God777 (May 5, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The banana dawg 7 has some raw skunk phenos that bush out. That’s the ticket in those. Hints of banana under raw gas


WTF!!! Thanks for telling me i didn't know if i should get some


----------



## uncle69 (May 8, 2018)

1God777 said:


> WOW its that stinky???


yeah. smells like diesel and dogshit combined. i reckon the chem parent has some durban poison in its lineage


----------



## uncle69 (May 8, 2018)

it


1God777 said:


> WTF!!! Thanks for telling me i didn't know if i should get some


its really strong in terms of potency. my mate calls it death.....


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> yeah. smells like diesel and dogshit combined. i reckon the chem parent has some durban poison in its lineage


I'm curious why you think the Chem parent has Durban Poison in it?


----------



## uncle69 (May 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm curious why you think the Chem parent has Durban Poison in it?


back in the late 90's a guy who used to make lights for Werner of Positronics in Holland brought back 100 durban seeds from Werner and did a pheno hunt. the keeper smelled of dogshit and the chem smell reminds me of that..... that cut did the rounds in the north west of england and it was leagues above anything else back then


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 10, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> back in the late 90's a guy who used to make lights for Werner of Positronics in Holland brought back 100 durban seeds from Werner and did a pheno hunt. the keeper smelled of dogshit and the chem smell reminds me of that..... that cut did the rounds in the north west of england and it was leagues above anything else back then


Chemdog was already around back then, and the story goes the dogbud was originally produced in Oregon. It doesn’t look anything like DP either.


----------



## uncle69 (May 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chemdog was already around back then, and the story goes the dogbud was originally produced in Oregon. It doesn’t look anything like DP either.


yeah but it was in the US much earlier than that. the DP we had was a really compact plant for a sat with massive calyxes and really dark olive leaves. the chem is supposed to have mass superskunk and other genetics but the smell really reminds me of this DP. i can't say whats in the chem obviously but having been in the game for over 25 years i've seen a few strains and its defo similar and i've never encountered those traits in any other non chem line.......


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> yeah but it was in the US much earlier than that. the DP we had was a really compact plant for a sat with massive calyxes and really dark olive leaves. the chem is supposed to have mass superskunk and other genetics but the smell really reminds me of this DP. i can't say whats in the chem obviously but having been in the game for over 25 years i've seen a few strains and its defo similar and i've never encountered those traits in any other non chem line.......


I’ve never heard of a dogshit smelling DP. The stuff you find in the US has a licorice smell. There’s an old PNW Dogshit cut so it’s not exactly uncommon. And everything I’ve heard is the chem likely got its acrid smell from old school Afghani lines. 

Mass Super Skunk is completely unrelated to Chem. They were just both grown by some of the original chem crew and crossed to make Giesel.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> got the #3 and the #7 so fingers crossed for a keeper. straight stardawg very popular here in uk but it stinks (not stealthy even with carbon filters!!) ideally i want a banana-ish smelling pheno !!! are you sending some gsc/dawg seeds over to either urban green or attitude over here?


I’ll have to see. UrbanGreen probably though


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never heard of a dogshit smelling DP. The stuff you find in the US has a licorice smell. There’s an old PNW Dogshit cut so it’s not exactly uncommon. And everything I’ve heard is the chem likely got its acrid smell from old school Afghani lines.
> 
> Mass Super Skunk is completely unrelated to Chem. They were just both grown by some of the original chem crew and crossed to make Giesel.


Afghan skunk in the chem. Not a Dutch skunk either but American skunk


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

Black Forest cake


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

Dosido #3


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

Black Forest cake


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice work dude!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

Bfc sister cookie d grown by gramps


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2018)

I have some dosido male hybrids otw soon and I’m about to bx the Black Forest cake with my stardawg 2 male outcross. I need to run some more females of the outcross and pick the best for fgen. I’m hoping for a nice candy shop flavored Afghan like plant. Which I may have already. 
These are a few of the bfc x stardawg 2. The bfc shines in these, with a beefy Afghan like look and structure but they opened up a bit and Bush very well. The males have been very stinky sticky stocky plants with a strong Afghan frame. Very slow to show sex so I ended up having to put them under 12/12 for a few days just to show.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 3, 2018)

This double chocolate glue yielded a pound devil Dick in Denver said. That’s an impressive number I knew this cross could hit. Massive yields of gorilla glue types and some strange variations.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 3, 2018)

This triangle cut I’m enjoying a bit. I get her to yield out well and I think I prefer her to the ghost og even. She’s much easier to grow as well over the 92 Florida og.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 3, 2018)

I did some dosido crosses and fgen my best phenos as well and just harvested these new ones. My male was in between my best two but more like my favorite pheno. Gas skunk and berry, which is so strange. One time affair.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 3, 2018)

My clone only list is dramatically shrunk. I prefer to find my own. At some point I’d like to be free of cuts and only run seed. But after losing collections and old line breeds throughout the years it becomes a long process over and over but I’m getting very happy with my end of things towards my goal. It won’t be long. Gg4 s1


----------



## uncle69 (Jul 3, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4159396
> This double chocolate glue yielded a pound devil Dick in Denver said. That’s an impressive number I knew this cross could hit. Massive yields of gorilla glue types and some strange variations.


think i've just come in my pants!!!!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 17, 2018)

Black glue cake. (Black Forest cake x gg4) if anyone grabbed these when they were freebies, run them. Great finds in them


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2018)

Glue scout cookies #8 the mint grasshopper pheno. Chocolate and mint, cookie flavor, heavy indica effect.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2018)

Glue scout cookies 8 grows like bubba kush, old world type Afghan. My favorite kind of plant.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2018)

I found this pheno of mendobreath. I dig it. Heavy high, zero burnout, and yields good, grows easily.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice plants indeed.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2018)

My next list. Free Ireland is Black Forest cake x stardawg #2 male. The Black Forest cake I want in stable seed form, and I’m attempting to filter her down. She’s that good, I put other projects to the side.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 23, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Very nice plants indeed.


Thank you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2018)

Banana og v2 (ghost og x banana Kush f9)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet pink banana Kush (banana Kush x sweet pink grapefruit f4)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2018)

Dream stardawg rosin


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4169821
> My next list. Free Ireland is Black Forest cake x stardawg #2 male. The Black Forest cake I want in stable seed form, and I’m attempting to filter her down. She’s that good, I put other projects to the side.


I've been waiting on you to release BFC since I first saw her over a yr n a half ago! Lol

I must have it.


----------



## uncle69 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Black Forest cake View attachment 4154096


what are the parents of the balck forest cake? looks wicked!


----------



## smokebros (Aug 7, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> what are the parents of the balck forest cake? looks wicked!


From Dankonomics himself - "The Black Forest cake, a pheno I found in the collab with jaws of the forum cut gsc bx2 f2 using aliendawg as the outcross male. A much better growing gsc across the board imo".


----------



## SmileyBizz (Aug 15, 2018)

Im a fan and 


Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4119870
> Another pheno of gsc x gg4 this ones raw and huge yields


only grow ur stuff. much luv as you are helping so many people bra!
Peace


----------



## SmileyBizz (Aug 16, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> All my seeds were stolen as well as a bunch of equipment and valuables


Hey bro not sure if you remember me we been talking on IG for a bit now,
i didnt even know this happened to you man im sorry for the BS that these pussy haters do.
just keep going man you got so much support out in all corners of the world!
Keep it up brother and much luv n peace


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 29, 2018)

Free Ireland is (Black Forest cake x stardawg #2 male) and is early still in flower. She’s passing bfc traits heavy. Stardawg funk too in this pheno.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 29, 2018)

uncle69 said:


> what are the parents of the balck forest cake? looks wicked!





smokebros said:


> From Dankonomics himself - "The Black Forest cake, a pheno I found in the collab with jaws of the forum cut gsc bx2 f2 using aliendawg as the outcross male. A much better growing gsc across the board imo".


Thank you. And that’s correct. I was looking to replace the forum cookies with a better cut. And Black Forest cake is a highly selected out pheno. Me and friends ran a bunch. I found her though.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 29, 2018)

SmileyBizz said:


> Hey bro not sure if you remember me we been talking on IG for a bit now,
> i didnt even know this happened to you man im sorry for the BS that these pussy haters do.
> just keep going man you got so much support out in all corners of the world!
> Keep it up brother and much luv n peace


Hi. I remember. That was awhile back. Meh it comes with the territory in this. Someone reported my ig though firetown genetics he calls himself. That was shitty.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 29, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I've been waiting on you to release BFC since I first saw her over a yr n a half ago! Lol
> 
> I must have it.


 
Free Ireland is coming out great. I had one herm. And a couple males as well. But otherwise this line is wicked. I’ll take a chance of herms over shit phenos to sort.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 29, 2018)

The ssssc triangle cut


----------



## SmileyBizz (Aug 29, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Hi. I remember. That was awhile back. Meh it comes with the territory in this. Someone reported my ig though firetown genetics he calls himself. That was shitty.


some shiity people out there that try take your good energy. F 'em. your the man Mr Dankonomics


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 31, 2018)

SmileyBizz said:


> some shiity people out there that try take your good energy. F 'em. your the man Mr Dankonomics


I let a lot of shit go. You have to learn that to do this. It’s good for the self control if anything. Thank you too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 31, 2018)

Black Forest glue grown by rickysimples


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 31, 2018)

Banana glue 4 also grown by Ricky


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 3, 2018)

Black Forest glue


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 7, 2018)

Finally a store front and an email to be reached at. Www.dankonomicsgenetics.com or [email protected] or instagram dankonomics_genetics


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4194353
> Finally a store front and an email to be reached at. Www.dankonomicsgenetics.com or [email protected] or instagram dankonomics_genetics


any eta on that black forest glue from a couple posts back?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 7, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> any eta on that black forest glue from a couple posts back?


Those are sold out now. UrbanGreen Birmingham had some freebies of them but I think he may be out too. The Black Forest cake I hit to dosido dude and they all are looking good so far for me. Those have some possibilities of being better then either parent. I’m just looking through some myself because I love both parents. Dosido I took to f3 and will f4 but I don’t want it dominant in every thing. Which I think f2 male will be the best but I killed him off. The fore noire is bfc x dosido #9 f2. I’m running some dosido #9 and fore noire but my favorite pheno of dosido the #3 into f3 gen now. And I am running those for a new replacement for Mom #3 and a general consensus of the lines direction I’m looking through. Dad was very similar to #3, and so far has good stability across the board on him. Mom is straight gas and rubber funk, then berry, which sounds bizarre but it’s gas. Flavor is like a berry cake batter skunky rubbery og chem fuel. Heavy hitter, like right behind the eyes. Flavor bomb as well and a good grower. No stress herms with her at all. And I left everything the first run underneath.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 7, 2018)

Fore noire is in testing still but I’m doing some early release since that’s what ppl want. I don’t expect many issues but Black Forest cake is super easy to throw nans if stressed. Expect a herm or two but don’t panic and toss them. Clean them and the lowers. It’s a shitty cookie trait. But the quality is that high to where I’d rather filter a herm then garbage phenos that dont herm. Second time around it may be fine as well. Most elites today do this. I’m filtering it out but it will be a little bit. But don’t panic and toss the herms. Plenty of nice bfc types to be found thst won’t herm though. I’m running bfc x stardawg 2, and bfc x dosido. And the best will win out. The bfc x stardawg aka free Ireland is beastly though, idk if the dosido will best her. It kept the bfc cookie types and added chem fuel and funk and chunk. It’s like gmo almost but bfc influences chem instead of forum cookies and chem. Bfc is forum cookies bx2 with jaws aliencookies dad but she’s far superior imo to forum cookies. It’s on another level of terps and grows better, bigger yields and ease. She’s my favorite. 
This is the dosido 3 pheno. She’s really good. Really really good. Outdoors she’s low and wide and fast to flower. ESP north.


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Fore noire is in testing still but I’m doing some early release since that’s what ppl want. I don’t expect many issues but Black Forest cake is super easy to throw nans if stressed. Expect a herm or two but don’t panic and toss them. Clean them and the lowers. It’s a shitty cookie trait. But the quality is that high to where I’d rather filter a herm then garbage phenos that dont herm. Second time around it may be fine as well. Most elites today do this. I’m filtering it out but it will be a little bit. But don’t panic and toss the herms. Plenty of nice bfc types to be found thst won’t herm though. I’m running bfc x stardawg 2, and bfc x dosido. And the best will win out. The bfc x stardawg aka free Ireland is beastly though, idk if the dosido will best her. It kept the bfc cookie types and added chem fuel and funk and chunk. It’s like gmo almost but bfc influences chem instead of forum cookies and chem. Bfc is forum cookies bx2 with jaws aliencookies dad but she’s far superior imo to forum cookies. It’s on another level of terps and grows better, bigger yields and ease. She’s my favorite. View attachment 4194715
> This is the dosido 3 pheno. She’s really good. Really really good. Outdoors she’s low and wide and fast to flower. ESP north.


thanks for the info. whats the average flowering time on that fore noire?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> thanks for the info. whats the average flowering time on that fore noire?


8-9 weeks both parents are. I’m still awaiting my results though on fore noire


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

Free Ireland is getting closer. She’s going to be 9-10 weeks like stardawg her daddy. Black Forest cake is her mother. She’s a touch quicker. This is gas and fuel, Irish spring soap, and Black Forest cake as well I get notes of. Creamy vanilla frosting and cherry chocolate cookie funk. She’s complex for sure.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

It’s strange because I can smell stardawg and bfc both in her. I can see stardawg in her long running tops. And her frost like a lions mane almost my stardawg male represents. But I see bfc in her bud structure and stardawg especially the orange hairs and white/lime green backdrop. Stardawg 2 just knocked some killer stuff out though. He really laid back and just improved clones but left the moms traits shine through. Even in fgen. This pheno was the most stardawg dom I had too. In veg it gets huge Afghan type look to it. Almost every single seed was identical coming out of the gates until 1-2 feet tall they started to vary more. The male I’m using now to breed is very bfc cookies thin mint type. Afghan like but much more bushy. It looks in no way like an og or a cookie not big yielder. It’s like an Afghan hybrid bush. That yields


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

This is slighted towards bfc more. I see the stardawg orange hairs though, but I see moms little yarn balls she puts out, and dads grease. Density is more like bfc too just boulders.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

Bfc same run.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 8, 2018)

So aside from her herm issue here and there, I got incredibly lucky to imitate her so much but improve her some. I expect dosido which is pretty much a tasty og type plant to think it’s dominant like it is within the line itself. But bfc is a bx2 f2 to the forum cut. And jaws alien cookies dude shines through too. Bfc is seeming to shine through in crosses so dosido in f2 should lay back and subtly improve some traits of bfc. Dosido 3 is a rock star outside too. Bfc is if your below the 45 parallel like I used to be. Up way into Canada it’s cutting it real close. It’s about week 1-2 flower atm outside. Where dosido is a week quicker. I’m working things though for outdoor production again. Because I see the future go back to outdoor again. And what I see now on the market is terrible compared to 20 years ago. But what I’m working with is stuff I sold for 3200 per last year, and everyone was happy. I never said it was greenhouse grown either. No body asked. It’s so dense bfc is that it I thought it looked like hydro. It smoked like organic soil though. Only issue is bud rot with those tight nugs late. Starfighter is an amazing outdoor line though. It’s meant to be grown outside. I hit dosido to starfighter and I found a male that was just explosive in growth and vigor and it came by accident. It has some serious potential as a breeder for outdoor lines. Dosido is an og, Starfighter is an og imo too. It’s an Afghan frame og though. This dude is Afghan frame og, purple highlights and large flowers like her mom. Early outdoor production of a boutique quality. Of everything last year I preferred Starfighter. New glue is another I bred (gsc forum x gg4) which vastly outgrows either parent outside especially. And the gsg 8 as I sometimes label the mint grasshopper pheno of gsc x gg4, is another beast outside. I’m pretty happy about my indoor stuff matching my outdoor stuff again too. Stardawg and the diesels and such do not finish well outside up north. 10-12 weeks don’t cut it in late flowering packages to boot here.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 10, 2018)

Free Ireland is an impressive breed though. I wanted more raw gas funk in the bfc


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Sep 23, 2018)

Starfighter 1 x dosido male


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 23, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4203708
> Starfighter 1 x dosido male


Did his dark color come from the fading? Almost looks purple on his pollen sacks.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Did his dark color come from the fading? Almost looks purple on his pollen sacks.


It is purple pink. It’s from moms side. Starfighter 1 gets colors to her. It’s been like that since week 2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

Free Ireland is just gas. It’s got a soapy Irish spring thing going on, with fuel and gas and hints of the Black Forest cake and cookies in there. My favorite skunk type high.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

Her tops are more colorful from the bfc side but she’s lime green underneath her


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

Black triangle cake grown by hellyeahcanada is the triangle x bfc as a dad reversed and is coming out stellar so far at day 33 flower.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

I did some starfighter f3 open pollination I’m releasing. I’ll have a few options soon if combining different things to different gens and such. But these are a limited drop. I used 3 separate males one of which is the one I prefer stacked like mad Afghan lemon g13 type. 2 others are different from each other but I wanted to keep some diversity within and stabilize the line further both.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

I just used the keeper starfighter male as well in more f3 and hybrids with purple stardawg, bfc, blue dream, dosido, ghost og, nycd, mendobreath, and gsc x gg4 the mint grasshopper. And have free Ireland crosses soon ready for testing. And a black Forest cake bx.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 14, 2018)

This is the lemon g leaning side of starfighter. I love it. Lemon cereal og with a banging sativa punch. 2 up top is super tasty captain crunchberries cereal with a stupid stone to her. So I’m trying to get the two best into seed form and continue working the line out for its best. I love it.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 26, 2018)

Black triangle cake getting some weight on her


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Oct 26, 2018)

Cookie tooth was a very nice line. Some monster Afghan types in these


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

Black triangle cake (triangle x Black Forest cake) fems. This ones leaning towards the triangle, hints of bfc in her. 52 days flower


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Forest glue (bfc x gg4)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Forest glue


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

Gg4 s1


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

This mint grasshopper is gsc x gg4. She’s one of my favorites. Pictured she’s pregnant with free Ireland’s children. Also I hit her to a starfighter male. Should be very dank finds from these. Free Ireland is Black Forest cake x stardawg 2.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Forest cake lowers


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4225994
> Black Forest cake lowers


Man your bfc and bfc crosses are looking amazing. I think I'm going to have to get a couple packs. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I got a guy that snitched on me after he got busted selling coke and weed.
> He told the cops he had been to my house and seen my grow up, which was untrue and this was enough justification for the police to get myself raided.
> The police really fucked up though, because once this douche was in custody he became a confidential informant, whose testimony doesn't carry the same burden of proof as a free citizen. So his claims were never verified by other means like power usage or heat signatures. The case was thrown out of court.
> I ended up a free man and I friend requested his ass on Facebook. He has no idea that I know he snitched on me.
> ...


I LIKE HW U THINK . I USED TO BE THE SAME WAY BE IT DAYS OR MTHS OR YEARS, retribution would come.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Man your bfc and bfc crosses are looking amazing. I think I'm going to have to get a couple packs. Keep up the good work buddy.


I’ll have it in a bx really soon. I’m pretty happy how dominant she is in crosses. She continually pops out look alikes.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 3, 2018)

The foret noire is the exception. The ogkb side of dosido is coming out mixed with bfc types. And a shorter squatter og dosido type. 50/50 roughly. It will be a bit before they get flowered out but I’d imagine some really dank cookie/og mixes will be found. Dosido is an og imo. Bfc is a dominant cookie type. The two are both dominant lines in different directions and should put out quite a hybrid. I was expecting dosido to be a cookie type, but it’s far from it. It’s an og type. Some cookie traits but not much. This hybrid should change that up. And both parents are showing their influences. Like a hybrid should.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 3, 2018)

I may take the shorter stockier ogkb influenced types for a bx to the bfc. That could improve upon her. A squat little cookie male would be ideal for her long tall fast growing ways. Stardawg ended up doing great, added more gas and funk. Afghan stocky types in the free Ireland, should also improve the bfc. But I like to try multiple angles at stabilizing a line I like a lot. To keep options on the table for later on.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 3, 2018)

@Dankonomics_genetics any progeny of that starfighter x dosido male you showed a few pages back?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I’ll have it in a bx really soon. I’m pretty happy how dominant she is in crosses. She continually pops out look alikes.


That's awesome, I'll be waiting on that for sure.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 5, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> @Dankonomics_genetics any progeny of that starfighter x dosido male you showed a few pages back?


Still in trials


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 5, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4225994
> Black Forest cake lowers


I'll travel to you for a cut of that BFC.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 7, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'll travel to you for a cut of that BFC.


I don’t sell cuts. I gave some cuts to manic and cannarado, and a few others. I ran 200 seeds to find her. That’s something breeders do but never get compensated back for. Besides having a great cut to use.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Nov 12, 2018)

Black triangle cake (triangle x black Forest cake) feminized seeds. Grown by hell yeah canada


----------



## kaydeezee (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm stuck in wich strain too choose from your AMAZING collection of hybrids,

im restricted to what i can grow as im only using a 2x2 tent for my mother/veg/clones and a 2x4 for flowering so i can only run 2x strains 4x plants?

i haven't got the room to do a pheno hunt through regular seeds but at the same time would like a stable strain with to join my prized exodus cheese mother i have obtained 

how stable is your GLUE TRIANGLE #4
is there alot if veriation in the pheno numbers with this strain since its available in feminized?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 19, 2018)

a few of your creations are available on Jordan Of the Islands bred to His berry Kush stuff , have You heard of the results from this? I have access and Your stuff looks very very nice , Info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yo @Dankonomics_genetics how's it going with that starfighter male testers? I am sure you got a pic or 2 just for rollitup?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 9, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I don’t sell cuts. I gave some cuts to manic and cannarado, and a few others. I ran 200 seeds to find her. That’s something breeders do but never get compensated back for. Besides having a great cut to use.


 I don't buy cuts. I grow them.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

kaydeezee said:


> I'm stuck in wich strain too choose from your AMAZING collection of hybrids,
> 
> im restricted to what i can grow as im only using a 2x2 tent for my mother/veg/clones and a 2x4 for flowering so i can only run 2x strains 4x plants?
> 
> ...


2 main phenos and some mixes. Gg4 pops out a lot but tk does as well. In a 5 pack you should find 2-3 keepers


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> a few of your creations are available on Jordan Of the Islands bred to His berry Kush stuff , have You heard of the results from this? I have access and Your stuff looks very very nice , Info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


The white banana he uses imo is the better of the two. Funkdawg is nice but I’m getting bored with gassy stuff. The blackberry seems to dominate most things from what I’ve seen. But some funkdawg traits I saw poppin out too. But the banana male used in the white banana was a really good selection. It dominates most.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I don't buy cuts. I grow them.


Me too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics how's it going with that starfighter male testers? I am sure you got a pic or 2 just for rollitup?


 
They just got into testing the f2 starfighter crosses and f3 gen. I’m still at bfc s1 testers like this nycd x bfc fem.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

Mr purple stardawg f2. He’s at day 8 flower


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 6, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Yo @Dankonomics_genetics how's it going with that starfighter male testers? I am sure you got a pic or 2 just for rollitup?


I still haven’t even gotten into the me262 males kids. Their just sitting. Idk how many I have or anything but when I’m feeling better I’ll start getting them out. I’m still working on getting all the testers out and doing my daily work. Once I apply for my rec license I won’t be making seeds anymore prob for the retail market. I’ll have to quit due to the restrictions put on me and not wanting any problems with the licensing and such. Selling seeds only in the state I live won’t be very practical for me. So I’m working around the clock to get things in order. I’m sick though too and it’s not making it any easier.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr purple stardawg f2 at 2 weeks flower now. I’m excited for him


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

Banana og v2 hash grown and processed by nirvonic healers (ghost og x banana kush f9


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

WiFi 507 x stardawg 2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

Urkledawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

Urkledawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 13, 2019)

Gg4 s1


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 13, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4264191
> Gg4 s1


How many were popped to find that in the GG4 S1's? (MI cup cut Im assuming)


----------



## macsnax (Jan 13, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4264184 Banana og v2 hash grown and processed by nirvonic healers (ghost og x banana kush f9


Did I catch a niner in there? Looks delicious, it all looks good man.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 13, 2019)

@Dankonomics_genetics you ship to canada through your website?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 16, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Dankonomics_genetics you ship to canada through your website?


Yes I do. I will anywhere it’s ok to.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> How many were popped to find that in the GG4 S1's? (MI cup cut Im assuming)


Yup. Just a few I think. I ran a pack and found a monster yielding glue like plant myself. They came out super nice. The double chocolate glue and banana glue too is nice.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 16, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Did I catch a niner in there? Looks delicious, it all looks good man.


Roger that niner lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 16, 2019)

@Dankonomics_genetics what could one expect from Black Triangle Cake and Ghost Cake in terms of growth characteristics, ie: side branching, node spacing, general flowering stretch, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 16, 2019)

The Foret Noire and Creme Fraische look great. Any other details that you can share about either of these?


----------



## kaydeezee (Jan 22, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> 2 main phenos and some mixes. Gg4 pops out a lot but tk does as well. In a 5 pack you should find 2-3 keepers


thanks & keep that fire coming


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> The Foret Noire and Creme Fraische look great. Any other details that you can share about either of these?


Foret noire is 50/50 or so ogkb/bfc mixes and half dosido bfc mixes. Two true breeding strains together. Creme fraische is a triangle og kush type. Bigger yields though


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> @Dankonomics_genetics what could one expect from Black Triangle Cake and Ghost Cake in terms of growth characteristics, ie: side branching, node spacing, general flowering stretch, etc.?
> 
> Thanks.


Bfc is very dominant in anything really. The triangle cake was like the triangle Kush more though but bfc influences. It’s a easy to grow heavy yielder. It’s growth is fast and bushy and tighter node spacing then the tk or og. Ghost cake is more bfc dominant but has some stretchy ghost og mixes too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)

kaydeezee said:


> thanks & keep that fire coming


Thank you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)

Mr purple stardawg is packing on the trichomes up and down his stems and flowers now at 20 some days flower is all. He’s a super male. I’d put him up against anything too.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 23, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Bfc is very dominant in anything really. The triangle cake was like the triangle Kush more though but bfc influences. It’s a easy to grow heavy yielder. It’s growth is fast and bushy and tighter node spacing then the tk or og. Ghost cake is more bfc dominant but has some stretchy ghost og mixes too.


Cool, thanks. I picked up a pack of each after seeing your posts about bfc, looks like some killer stuff.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Is any of those forum cut ix collab beans around still?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Is any of those forum cut ix collab beans around still?


No but a bfc bx is. It’s even more refined then the forum bx2


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

Mr purple stardawg 27 days flower now


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

Wifi 507 x stardawg grown by nirvonic healers masterfully


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

Mendo cake (mendobreath f3 x bfc) fems.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

Mendo cake


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

Cerise Gateau (cherry pie x dosido) regs


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

So everyone knows this guy is not me. He’s not a grower, breeder, or retailer.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

And this is what he is like. For 4 years he’s attacked me, trolled me and tried to sabotage my business. This is what he said to a customer of mine.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 24, 2019)

No one ever asks me if I’m him. But he gets mistaken for me all the time. He is a terrible person and I’ve had my Instagram erased multiple times due to him and his friends. The reality though is I own the trademarks on my own company. And I shouldn’t have to deal with sabotage and such slimy tactics but the reality is another thing. So I wanted everyone to know and see this.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 24, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> No one ever asks me if I’m him. But he gets mistaken for me all the time. He is a terrible person and I’ve had my Instagram erased multiple times due to him and his friends. The reality though is I own the trademarks on my own company. And I shouldn’t have to deal with sabotage and such slimy tactics but the reality is another thing. So I wanted everyone to know and see this.


I've been watching this on IG. I feel for you man, I'd be pissed. If it's not some clown selling bunk seeds, it's this kind of shit. They just keep popping up too, that train isn't stopping anytime soon. Maybe there will be a little more peace with the direction your headed in my man.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> _*No one ever asks me if I’m him.*_ But he gets mistaken for me all the time. He is a terrible person and I’ve had my Instagram erased multiple times due to him and his friends. The reality though is I own the trademarks on my own company. And I shouldn’t have to deal with sabotage and such slimy tactics but the reality is another thing. So I wanted everyone to know and see this.


 This line pretty much says it all haha


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been watching this on IG. I feel for you man, I'd be pissed. If it's not some clown selling bunk seeds, it's this kind of shit. They just keep popping up too, that train isn't stopping anytime soon. Maybe there will be a little more peace with the direction your headed in my man.


It’s whatever. Imagine how many customers of mine thought I was him. And how he responds to them. And yet I’m doing excellent. So just goes to show I could be doing better still. But I’m doing great despite people trying to sabotage me.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 25, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This line pretty much says it all haha


That’s right.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

I forgot last pics to use the focus lol with zoom. Mr purple stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

I re potted him up 3 weeks ago and he’s already ran through his nutrients and needs a boost to finish out. He’s super vigorous and has excellent frost and huge flowers and the identical smell to his mother purple stardawg. Stardawg #2 male was his father. But he likes to lay back allow the mom to shine and add beef to his progeny. Coffee and cream, sweet wine grape fuel smell. He’s showing some purple color too and I couldn’t be happier with him. He should really lock down the purple stardawg pheno and improve it from the F1 cut. The f2 keepers are very similar but have even more fuely chem richness added from the stardawg 2s side. My f2 cut is even better growing and smokes better and still retains all the f1s best qualities. By f3 these should be a really stable line both as a grower and breeder. The ix I make should pop out improvements as well otherwise identical to Mom. A backcross in-line to try another direction with the line. The f3 are my future breeding stock. And will not be released.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I re potted him up 3 weeks ago and he’s already ran through his nutrients and needs a boost to finish out. He’s super vigorous and has excellent frost and huge flowers and the identical smell to his mother purple stardawg. Stardawg #2 male was his father. But he likes to lay back allow the mom to shine and add beef to his progeny. Coffee and cream, sweet wine grape fuel smell. He’s showing some purple color too and I couldn’t be happier with him. He should really lock down the purple stardawg pheno and improve it from the F1 cut. The f2 keepers are very similar but have even more fuely chem richness added from the stardawg 2s side. My f2 cut is even better growing and smokes better and still retains all the f1s best qualities. By f3 these should be a really stable line both as a grower and breeder. The ix I make should pop out improvements as well otherwise identical to Mom. A backcross in-line to try another direction with the line. The f3 are my future breeding stock. And will not be released.


Looks like a stud! Do you not release the F3's in order to be able to let go of the parents (so you dont have to keep parent around for yrs at a time to continue breeding with)? I've been curious as to what breeders do at a certain point.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looks like a stud! Do you not release the F3's in order to be able to let go of the parents (so you dont have to keep parent around for yrs at a time to continue breeding with)? I've been curious as to what breeders do at a certain point.


The F1 cut I’m keeping and him and his standout sister. I breed to narrow the pool into the direction I want with a line. I could care less about who’s got what because I’m the breeder of these. I have thousands of f2s still. I haven’t even shucked the #9 males f2 with her yet lol. I have 2 others as well I hit to her for f2s. So I’m not very insecure about her lol like you see often with breeders. I keep the f3 because those are my future breeding stock. Those will be incredibly stable and improved from the F1. I passed the F1 cut out awhile ago. I gave her to some ppl and said no selling it. But that didn’t work lol. That’s the only thing I don’t like. Clone sellers who don’t care about your wishes to make a fast buck on your work. And yeah I can lose the F1 cut or f2 cut and not be concerned. Even though I could get the F1 back. The f2 I’m not passing around though. The F1 is the one I am. I could sell cuts of it when I have my rec license soon. But I would not sell others cuts. Only my own finds I feel is the way it should be done. I don’t like selling cuts though so I won’t be more then likely anytime soon. I’d rather pass them freely to my friends instead and their friends too. The cool people chain


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

Cannarado genetics is using her so that should be interesting to see what he can do with it. And bfc, and my dosido cut


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 26, 2019)

nice work Dank.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> nice work Dank.


Thank you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

Last one for the night


----------



## smokebros (Jan 27, 2019)

9 of 10 plants in my flower tent are from Dankonomics. Here's an update around day 19 of flower. The Creme Fraische on the right were all moved in there last night after I took clones. Hopefully I end up with some nice females.

This past year I've grown out GG4 s1's, Black Forest Cake, and Banana Glue. All were fire.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 27, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4271554
> Last one for the night


IF you would sell some of the star dawg beans let me know in a pm and I would buy some from you,thanks for reading


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF you would sell some of the star dawg beans let me know in a pm and I would buy some from you,thanks for reading


The ix will be available sometime of the purple stardawg. I’ll announce it when it’s closer to time. Thank you


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

I was finally able to get a semi clear pic of the frost on mr purple stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4271983
> I was finally able to get a semi clear pic of the frost on mr purple stardawg


That's pretty damn nice! I've never seen a male with frost on his stems.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 27, 2019)

@Dankonomics_genetics

I tried to order twice today via PayPal but it keeps saying

'_We are unable to calculate shipping rates for the selected items_.'

It wont let me check out. Any help is greatly appreciated, want that Foret Noire...


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 27, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Dankonomics_genetics
> 
> I tried to order twice today via PayPal but it keeps saying
> 
> ...


Are you Canadian? I’ve had 3 ppl in 2 days say this? If so hit me up via email and I can get it sorted out.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 28, 2019)

smokebros said:


> 9 of 10 plants in my flower tent are from Dankonomics. Here's an update around day 19 of flower. The Creme Fraische on the right were all moved in there last night after I took clones. Hopefully I end up with some nice females.
> 
> This past year I've grown out GG4 s1's, Black Forest Cake, and Banana Glue. All were fire.
> View attachment 4271904


I really liked the banana glue. It was kinda daytime smoke but it was great.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 28, 2019)

New packaging on my premium lines will be this or something similar from now on.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 28, 2019)

All of them will be numbered and engraved with strain name and amber glass vials sealed with wax to ensure longer shelf life. I have some added touches as well to put in and these should be awesome for keeping seeds in. And a cool box to use for storage or whatever


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 28, 2019)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 28, 2019)

it be neat sometime in the future when it's legal everywhere if breeders included a sealed nug or hq in with the seeds. Nice collectors box .


----------



## coppershot (Jan 29, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Are you Canadian? I’ve had 3 ppl in 2 days say this? If so hit me up via email and I can get it sorted out.


Hey I am Canadian. I will shoot you an emil this week, super busy with work so it will likely be near then end or on the weekend. 

Dope looking box for your premium gear!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 30, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Hey I am Canadian. I will shoot you an emil this week, super busy with work so it will likely be near then end or on the weekend.
> 
> Dope looking box for your premium gear!


Thank you. Yeah I figured that because out of country it does that. It should tell you though and me but their system has been weird lately.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## smokebros (Feb 7, 2019)

*Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake Pheno 1*
 
*Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake Dark Leaf pheno *
 

*Triangle x Dosidos just showed sex (F)*


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 9, 2019)

I just want to post this because I read on Instagram that dankonomics has helped cure cancer with his rso. Beating stage 4 cancer is no joke. You seem like a swell guy . So I'm bragging for ya


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 10, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I just want to post this because I read on Instagram that dankonomics has helped cure cancer with his rso. Beating stage 4 cancer is no joke. You seem like a swell guy . So I'm bragging for ya


Lol thank you. I run mostly Indica/Afghan stuff and I need that strong punch to get stoned since I’m an all day smoker. I have been now for 20 years or so. I get bored easily. But the rso some of my stuff puts out is really beneficial for cancer and a range of other things. Purple stardawg, Gsg8, bfc, urkle dawg, gg4, and a few others all make top notch oil. Urkle dawg makes me sleepy stoned the most and I fall back asleep in the mornings from it. Purple stardawg is a better day time oil to function on. Gsg8 and bfc both are all day or night types. I think it was 40 days or so it took the stage 4 cancer and reversed it to where there were no visible signs he ever had cancer. That was pretty awesome. What sucks though is I’m limited to what I can produce and sell or give away. It’s criminal imo to stop me but you know they will. And people die and suffer because the law. Which is meant to protect us(supposedly)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 10, 2019)

I do mixes of these strains as well and it really ups the potency to mix spectrums of highs. You just want to make sure you use as afghani as possible highs for oil. Too much sativa and it can get racy weird tripping high. Calm chill highs and narcotic or super heavy Indica make the best oil. When decarbed off I’ve noticed the best stuff is super shiny black oily. Coats everything in oils and looks very consistent like black sheen. Changing strains too is helpful for those who use more or higher tolerances. After a week switch. Or switch daily even.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 10, 2019)

I totally agree with switching it up cannabinoid confusion I believe the term is called. I'm really digging some of the newer strains out with .5-2mg CBd-a I think that takes some of the paranoia out of it and helps medicinally. 
In my younger days I ate a .4 of reclaim from my dab rig. I didnt touch the stuff for years after that. Went threw the whole forgetting to breath/I'm dying for 4hours and then eliminating any food from fridge and cupboards . Was weed hungover for 2 days. 
I have a 1lb cls with Edward's vac pump so I know my extracts should've known better.
Hats off I've lost ppl to cancer so the fact that u helped even 1 person is so awesome. 

Hopefully the smarter ppl will figure it out via trials and testing and years from now cancer will be no more deadly than the flu .


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I totally agree with switching it up cannabinoid confusion I believe the term is called. I'm really digging some of the newer strains out with .5-2mg CBd-a I think that takes some of the paranoia out of it and helps medicinally.
> In my younger days I ate a .4 of reclaim from my dab rig. I didnt touch the stuff for years after that. Went threw the whole forgetting to breath/I'm dying for 4hours and then eliminating any food from fridge and cupboards . Was weed hungover for 2 days.
> I have a 1lb cls with Edward's vac pump so I know my extracts should've known better.
> Hats off I've lost ppl to cancer so the fact that u helped even 1 person is so awesome.
> ...


I have quite a few people I’ve saved now. I lost track really. My dog though it really helped. He’s 14 now and a mastiff so they don’t live that long usually. 
He’s why I went to an expert and actually used my little power I have from this job to track down a best selling author or something like that on dogs and cannabis. He was very helpful and old Bruno here wouldn’t be alive today without it. He looks pretty good still for his age. He’s a really good friend of mine so I did my best to save him a few times now. He seems to be ageless though and have 9 lives.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

This is his son. He’s my own breed of mastiff I call the Hibernian mastiff. He’s a fila brasiliero bx. Dad is a fila brasiliero. Mom is fila x dogue de Bordeaux. I don’t sell dogs though. I try to select these to good homes. Not payment. This breed is too dangerous for most people. But they can be anyone’s dog who has common sense and some decency and love. The fila is my favorite breed by leaps and bounds. But too hound looks usually and floppy. Slow too. But the Bordeaux improved the speed. He can run like the wind. He’s a great dog though. Gentle and loving and can be harsh too if he needs to be.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

200 plus pounds on him where his dad was maybe 160 in his prime


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow not really a dog guy but I know big dogs dont live that long. I take it hes not eating purina , Looks super healthy . Little grey in his beard but dont we all!!


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 21, 2019)

@Dankonomics_genetics would you share your rso process and notes from treatment? i think it would be good to have this info on hand. cancer sucks, and unfortunately a lot of us have seen someone we care about go through it. id like to be able to offer help to people that are dealing with it if i can. i really want to step up my medicinal application game, aside from just smoking/vaping or ingesting. i am also interested in treating dogs with cannabis, if you wouldnt mind sharing any info on that. i feel like ive seen too many dogs go before their time, and that some form of cannabis treatment could have helped them. and of course i want my own dogs to be as healthy as possible for as long as possible. the whole larger dog-shorter lifespan thing is a real bummer, its really cool to see your elder mastiff doing well at his age


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

I just make sure I use very potent Afghan stuff with a chill high. And I let my jars of alcohol mix sit months in the jars. Longer soak imo the better oil. Slicker Black the better. And after I distill the alcohol off I get parchment out put it on parchment and bake at 230 Fahrenheit for about 1:15 minutes. This is where most go wrong. It has to be road tar like consistent. No watery alcohol mixes. It’s like a key to a lock. If the key doesn’t fit it won’t work. Dosage is much less for dogs. Start with a rice grain size and move up. Dogs can get sick and not eat if given too much and vomit and such. So find their limits and stay below them a touch. Old timer here has been on the oil years now. So he can handle a lot at a time.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Wow not really a dog guy but I know big dogs dont live that long. I take it hes not eating purina , Looks super healthy . Little grey in his beard but dont we all!!


No I feed him rice, with chia seeds and a meat or bean mix. He needs the chia seed to stay hydrated. Otherwise he’s dry a lot. You can tell by their poop. Even the vet couldn’t believe how well he is for his age. He eats a lot of what I do too. Oranges, fish, my French fries, I usually share my food too with him. We’ve been together so long he expects me to share. I give him dog food too sometimes mixed into rice and chia seed with beans too. He’s just really picky and spoiled by others so I have to special diet him. The others mostly eat dog food. He’s been eating weed for years though. Mushrooms too he used to steal from me. He’s like on another level of intelligence though. He understands people talking and can give me simple yes or no answers back. So I’ve learned to talk to him and see what he wants or thinks. His diet for example is his choosing. He hates dog food usually.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

He’s had the grey since I went to prison. I got out and he was grey. He was a broken dog then. He couldn’t believe when I got out and we slept together that night and haven’t left each others side since. That was prob 8 years ago now. They took him to doggie jail when they got me and I bailed him out right away. But he had to spend the night so I broke in and fed him Taco Bell that night lol. Poor Bruno hates the cops too. Since then he hasn’t really looked any different though. Stress kills dogs faster then anything imo. Which weed helps them get past.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

I run a dog kennel incredible stuff to see a Mastiff that age alive You sound just like Me and my old Dog Achilles He understood everything went with me everywhere but with Him He liked His beer and weed only if I blew it in His mouth Bravo Bro


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

I ended up with all this extra pollen. So I pulled the auction on ig down. I’ll sell.15 for 200$ each instead. The last few I’ll auction then. So everyone has a fair shot.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I ended up with all this extra pollen. So I pulled the auction on ig down. I’ll sell.15 for 200$ each instead. The last few I’ll auction then. So everyone has a fair shot. View attachment 4286998


Pure goodness right there, lol look at that pile!


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I ended up with all this extra pollen. So I pulled the auction on ig down. I’ll sell.15 for 200$ each instead. The last few I’ll auction then. So everyone has a fair shot. View attachment 4286998


what strain is that pollen from?is it fem, pollen or reg, pollen?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I ended up with all this extra pollen. So I pulled the auction on ig down. I’ll sell.15 for 200$ each instead. The last few I’ll auction then. So everyone has a fair shot. View attachment 4286998


Pollen from what? Purple stardawg?


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes thats what he was harvesting on i.g. reg purple stardog


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Yes thats what he was harvesting on i.g. reg purple stardog


That’s right purple stardawg f2 pollen


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

This guy


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> what strain is that pollen from?is it fem, pollen or reg, pollen?


Regular male pollen


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 22, 2019)

I would love to have some of your beans fem, or reg..of that PURPLE stardawg.let me know in a pm and I will buy a few from you.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 22, 2019)

Just wanted to show some love @Dankonomics_genetics for working with me and getting me sorted. Arrived today in stealthy fashion. Gonna pop a few this weekend to run with some Chuckers Paradise.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 22, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I would love to have some of your beans fem, or reg..of that PURPLE stardawg.let me know in a pm and I will buy a few from you.


It will be a bit still on seeds


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It will be a bit still on seeds


Your Starfighter strains are enticing if I knew lineage and scouting reports on them like to try


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 22, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Your Starfighter strains are enticing if I knew lineage and scouting reports on them like to try


The starfighter stuff is in testing now. Starfighter is a cross from alien genetics. It’s (lemon g13 x alien dawg) x (Tahoe og x alien tech)


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 2, 2019)

Ghost cake


----------



## coppershot (Mar 2, 2019)

Those are nice looking gals... should've grabbed a pack of those also.

*edit - I gotta couple of Foret Noire and Creme Fraiche above ground just starting to spread their wings... once they get going I will post some pictures in here. Gotta say that they germed in less than a day and they are probaply some of the strongest seedlings I have had. Off to promising start.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4292554
> Ghost cake


Hell yeah! I'm excited to run my pack. Your pics and @smokebros journal have me anxious to get them going.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Hell yeah! I'm excited to run my pack. Your pics and @smokebros journal have me anxious to get them going.


Hell yeah. Here's a shot of the same plant posted above with my ecig for size comparison. That pheno is going to be dank AF. She's on day 54 right now, I'm thinking of letting her go to somewhere between week 9 and 10. 
 


So the other two phenos are a lot different, they have the dark leathery leaves. The buds aren't crazy big, but the way they're stacking is really nice. Entire branches from top to bottom are just dense nugs. Here's what I'm talking about. Once those calyx's swell a bit more they're going to be looking nice and ripe. 
 



Lastly, here's a tent shot. 8 of the 12 plants pictures are from @Dankonomics_genetics . Those beast ladies in the front right are Creme Friasche (Triangle Kush x Dosido). Very vigorous growing strain. Here's a comparison Shot of what they looked like 29 days ago. Yes the little ones on the right are the same plants that are towering over everything else in the 4x4.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 4, 2019)

Gg4 s1 grown by wordsherbs


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 7, 2019)

Mendo cake


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4295913
> Mendo cake


You can see some of the mendo in her, beautiful plant.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You can see some of the mendo in her, beautiful plant.


Gramps just needs to learn to take clearer pics


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Gramps just needs to learn to take clearer pics


I've been guilty of taking a bad pic and putting it up for everyone to see how bad of a photographer I am, lol.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been guilty of taking a bad pic and putting it up for everyone to see how bad of a photographer I am, lol.


Me too


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 9, 2019)

Triangle cake aka black triangle cake grown by hellyeahcanada


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 9, 2019)

Alien kush dawg. Grown by stoner and co. This girl hit 28.5% thc


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 25, 2019)

10 packs I listed up of the starfighter select pollination f3. 25 total will be available and maybe 25 more packs later. But for now only 25. These are an excellent breeding tool, outdoor growers and indoor. I prefer the starfighter to fruity pebbles or zkittles even it’s that good. The root restriction issue has been mostly worked out now and after 4-5 years I’ve finally got these sorted and bred. Don’t sleep on these.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 25, 2019)

They will come in this cool engraved box. Fur lined and amber glass vials for the seeds. All individually numbered 1-25


----------



## coppershot (Mar 25, 2019)

Well done. The packaging is unique, well thought out and looks like it took some time, just like the effort you put into the SF.

Congrats bro, good look for your brand!


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice box mate, looks very sharp...


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice box.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Mar 30, 2019)

Watermelon zum zum


----------



## coppershot (Apr 5, 2019)

Going to be giving a few of my girls some new shoes this weekend. 

Looks like I have 2 Foret Noire and 1 Creme Fraiche ladies that need some root room.

These along with my Chuckers Paradise ladies and my clones are making my tent very full...


----------



## smokebros (Apr 5, 2019)

*Ghost Cake*
*Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake*

*Photos taken a day before flower and shortly after being trimmed after a 10 day hang.*

*    *


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 5, 2019)

Ghost Cake standing at attention 3 days from being planted in a rooter cube, no pre-soak or paper towel treatment. These babies want to live.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 6, 2019)

Man those ghost cake should be fire, wish I had picked some up. Well done @smokebros.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 12, 2019)

Was just about to order from Joti and he has a few collabs with Dankonomics. Was wondering if any of you guys could help me decide. Choices are:

God's white banana
https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/gods-white-banana-kush-12-regular-seeds-per-pack/

Black Goji Dawg
https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-goji-dawg-goji-og-kush-x-star-dawg-5-x-blackberry-kush/

Black Funk Dawg
https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-funk-dawg-clusterfunk-x-star-dawg-5-x-blackberry/

Don't know much about Dankonomics but he seems to have a good reputation and since I'm ordering other stuff from Joti, I'd like to give one of these collabs a shot. Any info is apprecisted

Edit: Nevermind. Just found some info on page 34.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 15, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4264187
> Urkledawg


when is the Urkledawg coming back ? what's the flower time on that to go cloudy with some amber maybe 20/30%. JUST beautiful i'm a big urkle fan and we all know stardawg is proven. thx.


----------



## macamus33 (May 28, 2019)

Very interested in growing your "Le royale" strain. They are out of this at OES. Can I get from your website or not/just wholesale/minimum order? Just looking for one pack of these beans right now. If not I will probably get your "Mont blanc" strain from OES. Please let me know?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 29, 2019)

smokebros said:


> *Ghost Cake*
> *Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake*
> 
> *Photos taken a day before flower and shortly after being trimmed after a 10 day hang.*
> ...


----------



## smokebros (May 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Very interested in growing your "Le royale" strain. They are out of this at OES. Can I get from your website or not/just wholesale/minimum order? Just looking for one pack of these beans right now. If not I will probably get your "Mont blanc" strain from OES. Please let me know?


Send him a direct message on IG and you'll get a response.


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 4, 2019)

Can anyone give me feedback about ordering directly from the Dankonomic web site. I normally would order through OES, but out of the strain I want. Any problems? Minimum order? Payment?


----------



## coppershot (Jun 5, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Can anyone give me feedback about ordering directly from the Dankonomic web site. I normally would order through OES, but out of the strain I want. Any problems? Minimum order? Payment?


Dude is legit and you get your order. I went directly through him and he was super cool to deal with.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Man those ghost cake should be fire, wish I had picked some up. Well done @smokebros.


The ghost cake is fire


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Was just about to order from Joti and he has a few collabs with Dankonomics. Was wondering if any of you guys could help me decide. Choices are:
> 
> God's white banana
> https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/gods-white-banana-kush-12-regular-seeds-per-pack/
> ...


White banana kush was a good one. The white x nana kush f9 male is the lineage


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> when is the Urkledawg coming back ? what's the flower time on that to go cloudy with some amber maybe 20/30%. JUST beautiful i'm a big urkle fan and we all know stardawg is proven. thx.


Prob never. I’m prob done for awhile now. If not indefinitely


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Very interested in growing your "Le royale" strain. They are out of this at OES. Can I get from your website or not/just wholesale/minimum order? Just looking for one pack of these beans right now. If not I will probably get your "Mont blanc" strain from OES. Please let me know?


I think I’m out now too. Foret noire is the best imo of the group


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

My starfighter f3 is fire too. Definitely some winners in these.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

The lemony fresh cereal and milk pheno was 2 out of 5 ran for me that were keepers. This being the prime keeper


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

My old soma nycd cut


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

My mendobreath


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

Foret noire


----------



## coppershot (Jun 12, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Prob never. I’m prob done for awhile now. If not indefinitely


Does this mean specific to the Urkle cross or breeding projects in general, meaning your not making/selling beans anymore?

My Foret Noire and Creme Fraische are amazing plants to grow. If you're done-done, then I need to find a few more packs.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 12, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4348822
> My starfighter f3 is fire too. Definitely some winners in these.


I would love to try your starfighter f3 beans..Hope your doing great and the best to you.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Does this mean specific to the Urkle cross or breeding projects in general, meaning your not making/selling beans anymore?
> 
> My Foret Noire and Creme Fraische are amazing plants to grow. If you're done-done, then I need to find a few more packs.


I’m done in general. I don’t have the time anymore for it. And the pay was lousy anyways for the amount of time and money invested to breed the right way. I’ll still be breeding but just not for sale. I may even quit growing for sale. I make enough now I can smoke my crops and keep my seeds and still be very comfortable. But I’m sure I won’t be able to quit growing for sale awhile still. Not because I don’t want to quit but because someone will talk me into it. Once the price slips again though I’m done for sure. I work like 80 hours a week and haven’t had a vacation in 10 plus years, so those days are numbered too.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I would love to try your starfighter f3 beans..Hope your doing great and the best to you.


Thank you. All the best to you too and everyone else. 6 months ago I bought 1750$ in carts and flipped them and today I turned it into 100k and 20 grand a week in income now. Idk how much longer I’ll have but I plan on going rec legal once the switch comes. And I’m working on opening my own dispensary. But it’s all the good ol boy system in Michigan currently to open a shop. But I produce a better cart then all my market and everyday it grows more and more. And I like mixing too. So I’d like to continue on with my own brand. And I’ll probably be forced to grow still too. But a well paid me is a much happier me. And my crops will prob be my advantage over other shops here. And my carts and oils will go everywhere I can sell them. Seeds aren’t allowed to leave the state then either. And I don’t want to risk losing my license either for it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2019)

Great news !!! Go for the gold ring !

Stock the fuck up non Michigan residents is the way I read this .


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 12, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Great news !!! Go for the gold ring !
> 
> Stock the fuck up non Michigan residents is the way I read this .


Ill never sell seeds in Michigan


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 13, 2019)

I was going to order your "Le royal" strain from your website Friday/payday. No longer available??? Any "Foo Fighter Jet " beans available? Also thinking about the "Mont blanc"strain, available?


----------



## DangerDavez (Jun 13, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I’m done in general. I don’t have the time anymore for it. And the pay was lousy anyways for the amount of time and money invested to breed the right way. I’ll still be breeding but just not for sale. I may even quit growing for sale. I make enough now I can smoke my crops and keep my seeds and still be very comfortable. But I’m sure I won’t be able to quit growing for sale awhile still. Not because I don’t want to quit but because someone will talk me into it. Once the price slips again though I’m done for sure. I work like 80 hours a week and haven’t had a vacation in 10 plus years, so those days are numbered too.


 Your stuff was top notch. It 's a shame everyone goes for the untested flavor of the month rather than the stuff people put time and effort into. Best of luck in to you in the future


----------



## coppershot (Jun 13, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I’m done in general. I don’t have the time anymore for it. And the pay was lousy anyways for the amount of time and money invested to breed the right way. I’ll still be breeding but just not for sale. I may even quit growing for sale. I make enough now I can smoke my crops and keep my seeds and still be very comfortable. But I’m sure I won’t be able to quit growing for sale awhile still. Not because I don’t want to quit but because someone will talk me into it. Once the price slips again though I’m done for sure. I work like 80 hours a week and haven’t had a vacation in 10 plus years, so those days are numbered too.


I get it. I have been working 60-70 hours a week the last few months, 2 kids, have my hobby grow which has been difficult to manage.... I couldnt even begin to figure out how or when I could do the seed thing.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I think I’m out now too. Foret noire is the best imo of the group


Your website has the "Le royale" in stock. If not I also like the "Purple Starfighter", "Mont blanc" or "Foo Fighter Jet" if available. All are saying available on your website. Let me know, I would like to order some of your beans tomorrow.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Your website has the "Le royale" in stock. If not I also like the "Purple Starfighter", "Mont blanc" or "Foo Fighter Jet" if available. All are saying available on your website. Let me know, I would like to order some of your beans tomorrow.


Le royale is out


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I get it. I have been working 60-70 hours a week the last few months, 2 kids, have my hobby grow which has been difficult to manage.... I couldnt even begin to figure out how or when I could do the seed thing.
> 
> Best of luck to you.





DangerDavez said:


> Your stuff was top notch. It 's a shame everyone goes for the untested flavor of the month rather than the stuff people put time and effort into. Best of luck in to you in the future


Thank you. I’m sure my breeding days aren’t over yet. I just need some space from it all. I feel way better now and have way more time. Wish I didn’t have to trim too lol anymore. My life would be perfect then. I should probably today start trimming. For what we get paid and what I see going around I should just trim bag it all. But I like hand trimming it. I hate mediocre trim jobs


----------



## macsnax (Jun 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Thank you. I’m sure my breeding days aren’t over yet. I just need some space from it all. I feel way better now and have way more time. Wish I didn’t have to trim too lol anymore. My life would be perfect then. I should probably today start trimming. For what we get paid and what I see going around I should just trim bag it all. But I like hand trimming it. I hate mediocre trim jobs


I've come close to using the trim bag, just can't bring myself to do it though. I'd be crying if I lost all the sugar on the buds.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2019)

My starfighter f3 are excellent. 2 of 5 ladies were keepers for sure. 2 others could be keepers for some. 1 was ok but still better then the pounds from out west I just paid 2200$ each for. Way better lol. The 2 though are awesome


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've come close to using the trim bag, just can't bring myself to do it though. I'd be crying if I lost all the sugar on the buds.


It’s not too bad. It’s just those gouges it can take out of buds I hate


----------



## macsnax (Jun 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It’s not too bad. It’s just those gouges it can take out of buds I hate


Gouges? Like chunks of bud breaking off?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Thank you. All the best to you too and everyone else. 6 months ago I bought 1750$ in carts and flipped them and today I turned it into 100k and 20 grand a week in income now. Idk how much longer I’ll have but I plan on going rec legal once the switch comes. And I’m working on opening my own dispensary. But it’s all the good ol boy system in Michigan currently to open a shop. But I produce a better cart then all my market and everyday it grows more and more. And I like mixing too. So I’d like to continue on with my own brand. And I’ll probably be forced to grow still too. But a well paid me is a much happier me. And my crops will prob be my advantage over other shops here. And my carts and oils will go everywhere I can sell them. Seeds aren’t allowed to leave the state then either. And I don’t want to risk losing my license either for it.


Lol, I think I'd feel the same way if I was in your shoes. 

No way seeds gonna pull in 20K a week, not even the big guys are doing that on a normal day.

Cheers man and I love to hear mofos getting a piece!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Gouges? Like chunks of bud breaking off?


It knicks out pieces of bud if you go too far


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, I think I'd feel the same way if I was in your shoes.
> 
> No way seeds gonna pull in 20K a week, not even the big guys are doing that on a normal day.
> 
> Cheers man and I love to hear mofos getting a piece!


I’m not far from retiring so I don’t want to fuck it up again. I was about ready when I was in my 20s but then my ex girlfriend set me up. After prison I decided I’d never mix biz and pleasure again. And now all I have to do is stick to the script. I’m sure I’ll end up having someone test my will but I’ll run over them like a freight train in the night. Only thing I don’t dig is this. I stay in my lane but unfortunately others don’t. But cream rises to the top.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 24, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It knicks out pieces of bud if you go too far


I gotcha, at that point buds are probably losing the trichs too, lol . Is there a point to stop it with a minimal quick trim to clean it up? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been going back and forth for a while on whether I want to give it a shot .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I gotcha, at that point buds are probably losing the trichs too, lol . Is there a point to stop it with a minimal quick trim to clean it up? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been going back and forth for a while on whether I want to give it a shot .


There has to be a shit load of trichs left in the bottom of those trim bags regardless of how long you shaking, lol. But when you gotta trim pounds, that by hand shit sucks! Still better than most 9-5s but not fun.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There has to be a shit load of trichs left in the bottom of those trim bags regardless of how long you shaking, lol. But when you gotta trim pounds, that by hand shit sucks! Still better than most 9-5s but not fun.


I know, I'm thinking I want it for my own stash, I mean I put extracts on my weed anyway. But a bunch of jars without sugar on the buds would still be downer.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I gotcha, at that point buds are probably losing the trichs too, lol . Is there a point to stop it with a minimal quick trim to clean it up? Sorry for all the questions, but I've been going back and forth for a while on whether I want to give it a shot .


Yeah just check it a lot


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There has to be a shit load of trichs left in the bottom of those trim bags regardless of how long you shaking, lol. But when you gotta trim pounds, that by hand shit sucks! Still better than most 9-5s but not fun.


There’s really not. It’s all in how you do it


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jun 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I know, I'm thinking I want it for my own stash, I mean I put extracts on my weed anyway. But a bunch of jars without sugar on the buds would still be downer.


If you beat it senseless then it will. But compared to other trimmers it’s way better imo. And I do a better job with it then lots of hand trimmers too. That’s why I justified buying it. For what these trimmers do and how much you have to pay them, your better off with a trim bag. And just go around the buds a touch and hand trim the rest out. It cuts your time down


----------



## macsnax (Jun 25, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> If you beat it senseless then it will. But compared to other trimmers it’s way better imo. And I do a better job with it then lots of hand trimmers too. That’s why I justified buying it. For what these trimmers do and how much you have to pay them, your better off with a trim bag. And just go around the buds a touch and hand trim the rest out. It cuts your time down


You have me convinced to give it a shot. I've been a little skeptical, but hearing it from you instead of some rando online makes me feel better. Thanks man.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 6, 2019)

Creme Fraische


----------



## coppershot (Jul 6, 2019)

Foret Noire


----------



## coppershot (Jul 13, 2019)

Creme Fraische end of week 5


----------



## coppershot (Jul 13, 2019)

Foret Noire end of week 5


----------



## coppershot (Jul 21, 2019)

Creme Fraische


----------



## coppershot (Jul 21, 2019)

Foret Noire


----------



## Paradoximity (Aug 10, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4306302 View attachment 4306306
> They will come in this cool engraved box. Fur lined and amber glass vials for the seeds. All individually numbered 1-25


I received these StarFighter F3 Limited Editions in engraved/wood burned designed box and amber vial glued to inside, but no fur lining though, just delivered as seen. My only concern when I received them was the seeds being tiny rattling and banging around in transit inside glass vial. 
Would've been nice for a smaller vial for snug fit for seeds or dried rice/silica beads to displace all that air space to keep Limited Edition F3 genetics from being damaged. 

I liked the box idea, being more hands on original and crafty instead of commercially manufactured one size fits all pouch for LE's, though sealable pouches do have their advantages.

Yeah unfortunately I had one that was cracked that I had to toss before filling remainder of space with dried rice for stability but also to maintain humidity for longer term cold storage.


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 29, 2019)

2- "Purple Starfighter, 1- "Le Royal", and 1 - Foret Noire put in root riots less than 48 hours with no soak are above ground. Very excited to grow these Dankonomics strains.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> 2- "Purple Starfighter, 1- "Le Royal", and 1 - Foret Noire put in root riots less than 48 hours with no soak are above ground. Very excited to grow these Dankonomics strains.


I love the Foret Noire. It's a beaut to grow, has vigor, makes nice dense buds that are frosty purple, red, and green. Smoke is smooth and the buzz is great... just melt into whatever I happen to be doing... lol... not staggering or put you on the ground but very nice...

The Le Royal looks nice, post updates in here as you can..


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Purple starfighter, 3 weeks from seed, topped.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Le Royale, 2 weeks from seed.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Fore Noire, 2 weeks from seed


----------



## coppershot (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice plants.....

& pheats 

How many of each did you pop?


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Only one of each, doing a stardawg hybrid run in my tents. Also have 1-Dubstep fem, 2-Bison Breath reg, and 1-Texas Butter reg Greenpoint strains, running with these. 


coppershot said:


> Nice plants.....
> 
> & pheats
> 
> How many of each did you pop?


----------



## coppershot (Oct 1, 2019)

Foret Noire - around 3 weeks.


----------



## macamus33 (Oct 3, 2019)

My "Purple starfighter" has been up potted to a 4 gallon airpot and put in flower tent 5 days ago. Already showing female, awesome. My "Le Royale" has been up potted to a 2 gallon airpot and the "Fore noire" also a up pot to a 2 gallon airpot. Both of these are still in veg tent to get a little bigger first. The "Purple Starfighter " I have going is going to be a beast, topped once . So glad these plants are growing so well. Loving Dankonomics strains/beautiful plant and easy to grow.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## coppershot (Nov 2, 2019)

I love this plant. Pics just dont do her justice. Foret Noire.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 2, 2019)

Have 1-Le royal, 1- Fore moire, and 1 Purple starfighter at 29 days flower. Also have 2 - Greenpoint Bison breath, 1- Orange kush cake Ethos at 29 days and 1 - Blueberry headband Greybeard at 43 days flower. 8 females in two 3x3 flower tents ugh. Oh forgot, 1- Dubstep Greenpoint. Thought I would have more males. A little crowded, probably hurt yeild. Can't dump a female.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 2, 2019)

That's quite the variety!


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's quite the variety!


Yes I know. Only started 10 seeds of various varieties. Only 2 males, 1- In House Genetics Fat Purple pie and 1-Greenpoint Texas Butter. Usually only get 5 or 6 females. 8 for 10 on seed starts, great ratio.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 28, 2019)

Le Royale at 55 days flower, lower bud. Awesome plant , getting close, 1 more week. Only complaint is but not really , is every branch must be supported due to the size and density of the flowers. Amazing.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 28, 2019)

Purple Starfighter also at 55 days flower, big chunky, heavy buds. About a week to go.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 28, 2019)

Foire Noir also at 55 days flower, lower bud, looks close, next couple days to a week til chop. Also very dense, chunky, heavy buds. Beautiful.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 28, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Foire Noir also at 55 days flower, lower bud, looks close, next couple days to a week til chop. Also very dense, chunky, heavy buds. Beautiful. View attachment 4428330


Looks great. Dankonomics has some really nice gear.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Looks great. Dankonomics has some really nice gear.


My newest and now my most favorite breeder. Good looking and easy to grow plants that match the breeders strain pictures. No crap shoot with these genetics, get what is ordered.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> My newest and now my most favorite breeder. Good looking and easy to grow plants that match the breeders strain pictures. No crap shoot with these genetics, get what is ordered.


This is actually a very good comment and you 100% nailed it. I wish he was still active on here, and we could still get his gear cause I think he stopped retailing. His shit is consistent.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This is actually a very good comment and you 100% nailed it. I wish he was still active on here, and we could still get his gear cause I think he stopped retailing. His shit is consistent.


Yes, spoke with him and said he might quit seed game. Got my Le Royal and Foire Noir seeds from OES. Bought the Purple Starfighter direct from his website. Want to grow his Foo Fighter Jet and Chicago Typewriter strains if I can get seeds.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 29, 2019)

The Chicago Typewriter is on my want list and his Blue Dream cross looks amazing. There are few I would grab simply based on the quality and stability of the Creme Fraische and Foret Noire that I have grown.


Edit-i would only order direct though. He was legit to deal with and I would rather he keep the money vs. going to a middleman.


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> The Chicago Typewriter is on my want list and his Blue Dream cross looks amazing. There are few I would grab simply based on the quality and stability of the Creme Fraische and Foret Noire that I have grown.
> 
> 
> Edit-i would only order direct though. He was legit to deal with and I would rather he keep the money vs. going to a middleman.


Yes, I prefer to order direct from breeder if possible. He was out of the Le Royal and Foire Noir on his site at the time. OES real eased some packs and I grabbed them. Going to try and order the Foo Fighter Jet strain direct from him next.


----------



## Mxrider211 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4353268
> My starfighter f3 are excellent. 2 of 5 ladies were keepers for sure. 2 others could be keepers for some. 1 was ok but still better then the pounds from out west I just paid 2200$ each for. Way better lol. The 2 though are awesome


Just got box #23 in my box today dank! Can't wait to run them got 2 runs in front of them but I'll post up pics n Info 4 sure when they hit the tent!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2019)

When will the Dankonomicsgenetics.com be back up and running?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 12, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> When will the Dankonomicsgenetics.com be back up and running?


Think he is done, at least he said he was gonna stop the seed retail game. Shame cause his gear is very nice.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 13, 2019)

Some nice dried "Fore noire" buds going into jars for curing. Harvested at 65 days flower.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2019)

Grabbed a pack of Mont Blanc (starfighter x dosido) from OES. Might let a male do his thing with 4 or 5 girls and see what comes about.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2019)

Has anyone made f2's? Or plan on making f2's?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 17, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Has anyone made f2's? Or plan on making f2's?


I will likely F2 Foret Noire, probaply sometime in next year.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I will likely F2 Foret Noire, probaply sometime in next year.


I would gladly buy/trade for some of those beans.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 17, 2019)

I will make f2's of Mont Blanc (starfighter x dosido) and be crossing with a Greenpoint's Gunslinger (starfighter x Stardawg), Cowboy Cookies (GMO x stardawg), Copper Chem (Chem 4 x Stardawg) and Oni's Tropsanto (GMO x Tropicanna) and Strayfox's Purple Punch and Wyeast Farms - Ice Milk Menthol x Cereal Killer (FPOG x Alien Cookies). Good chance of creating FIRE in a few of those crosses.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2019)

T


Giggsy70 said:


> I will make f2's of Mont Blanc (starfighter x dosido) and be crossing with a Greenpoint's Gunslinger (starfighter x Stardawg), Cowboy Cookies (GMO x stardawg), Copper Chem (Chem 4 x Stardawg) and Oni's Tropsanto (GMO x Tropicanna) and Strayfox's Purple Punch and Wyeast Farms - Ice Milk Menthol x Cereal Killer (FPOG x Alien Cookies). Good chance of creating FIRE in a few of those crosses.


Mont Blanc and gunslinger would be the tits.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 20, 2019)

Oregon Elite Seeds has Dankonomicsgentics on sale for $56/pack. They are the Sweet Tooth crosses and Reblochon (92 Florida og x dosidos) is also still available.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 22, 2019)

Got an email from Dankonomics; apparently he is no longer selling seeds. To bad, is a truly great breeder/ love his strains. He was my new #1. Sure would love to grow his "Foo Fighter Jet " and " Chicago Typewriter " strains if anyone knows a bank that has them. Well I still have partial packs of "Purple Starfighter ", Fore Noire, and "Le Royale" to grow out and make F2's. Gonna do that. Going to do a Dark Horse, and Thug Pug breeder grow next. Dark Horse "Galactus" strain and Thug Pug "7of9" and "Peanut Butter Breath" seedlings started and on deck.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok dunking time has come. I am prepping to drop my Mont Blancs in h2o and start the F2's mission. I have a 5 x 6 tent in garage. I will be starting a good number indoors and weed out the weak before sending final group to tent in garage.
This where I would like some recommendations on others to cross to. Already going to run a few Wyeast Farm's - Ice Milk (cereal killer (alien cookies x fpog) x menthol. 
The candidates for breeding are:
Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze - Gorilla glue #4 x blueberry temple
Oni's- Tropsanto (gmo x tropicanna cookies)
Jaws genetics-Trainwreck Ogee - fpog x trainwreck
LA deesel - la affair cut x strawberry diesel f3
Useful seeds- Lucky lime f2's
Bodhi's - Tigermelon v2 x sunshine daydream
Dark Horse's- Joe fix It (lemon catpiss x bruce banner 3)
- Joe Fix it bx (joe fix it x bruce banner 3)
Greenpoint's- Ghost town (ghost og x stardawg)
Cowboy cookies (GMO x sd)
Jelly pie (grape pie x sd)
cali cannon (tahow x sd)
dream catcher (blue dream x sd)
Bad Dawg's - tre star x cake fighter (strayfox's)
Longbottom fighter f2's
jj's stardawg x Apollo 13 f4
Atonic x longbottom fighter
Doc's dank - (afkansastan x xj -1 x Purple punch
Demonic genetics- Texas butter (banana og x stardawg) from Greenpoint crossed with Darkhorse's Joe Fix it
pebble pusher (fpog x stardawg) from Greenpoint crossed with Darkhorse's Joe Fix It
Pick your fab 5. I will be dropping whole pack of Mont blanc and 3 Ice Milk's for sure. I will drop 5 of each of the top 3 suggestions.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 4, 2020)

Sour Blue Haze
Lucky Lime f2
Tre Star x Cake Fighter
Stardawg x Apollo 
Docs Dank


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2020)

If in you shoes I would do...
1) Oni (i would also f2)
2) Useful
3) Strayfox
4) Docs Dank
5) Bad Dawg


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 4, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ok dunking time has come. I am prepping to drop my Mont Blancs in h2o and start the F2's mission. I have a 5 x 6 tent in garage. I will be starting a good number indoors and weed out the weak before sending final group to tent in garage.
> This where I would like some recommendations on others to cross to. Already going to run a few Wyeast Farm's - Ice Milk (cereal killer (alien cookies x fpog) x menthol.
> The candidates for breeding are:
> Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze - Gorilla glue #4 x blueberry temple
> ...


Your droppin some major heat
Tropsanto
Jelly pie
Cowboy cookies


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

coppershot said:


> If in you shoes I would do...
> 1) Oni (i would also f2)
> 2) Useful
> 3) Strayfox
> ...


The Tropsanto's are fems. My next Oni seeds will be Wilson Zero (banana x papaya) x Tropicana cookies). 
Which Bad dawg strain?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> The Tropsanto's are fems. My next Oni seeds will be Wilson Zero (banana x papaya) x Tropicana cookies).
> Which Bad dawg strain?


Ah, gotcha on the fems.

Bad Dawg's - tre star x cake fighter (strayfox's)

I gotta get me some Oni gear. Lots of nice pics floating around.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (May 24, 2020)

I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


----------



## Buck5050 (May 24, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


I know we've touched off on another forum just recently. 

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like your Dad chose the grindstone like most of us do and I have enormous admiration towards a fellow fallen worker bee. 

Glad to see that your passion is strong enough to wade through the bullshit. I hope you get back to lighting up the game again and leave the shit that drags you down for someone else.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (May 24, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> I know we've touched off on another forum just recently.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. It sounds like your Dad chose the grindstone like most of us do and I have enormous admiration towards a fellow fallen worker bee.
> 
> Glad to see that your passion is strong enough to wade through the bullshit. I hope you get back to lighting up the game again and leave the shit that drags you down for someone else.


----------



## macsnax (May 24, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


Sorry for your loss bro. Keep on doing your thang. You're a smart dude and I've always listened to what you say. The best way to beat that kind of bullshit is to keep doing this for the right reasons


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 24, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


Lots of us still plugging away old school, they can try but we aren't going anywhere. Props bud, fuck corporate weed


----------



## coppershot (May 24, 2020)

I am sorry about your loss. You have put out some really fire crosses. Thank you. I hope a path opens to you and you're able to continue doing what you love. Keep doing you mang.


----------



## idlewilder (May 25, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


Sorry for your loss


----------



## durbanblue (May 25, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried to get rec licensed but it’s a whole big can of worms to open there. Apparently most of it was already divided up here so I see the writing on the wall. So I’m in a position now where I can’t breed for sale at least here and I can’t get a rec license either so I could sell seeds then too. State legalization was sure a joke. But then I don’t even want to get those types of ppl my genetics anyways so it’s a quagmire of shit. So until I can get legal I won’t be doing anything but trading and gifting. Which is legal. My father died recently and I was really sick after my tooth problems too. But the show goes on still so I’ve been busy busy. I’m better now though and still kind of grieving some about my dad. Which was a sad thing to watch. I feel different from it all. I’ve always done this job tho because I don’t like real jobs. My dad he worked a real job. It crushed his soul imo. And I always preferred to live a gypsy kind of existence almost. Or aesthetic wanderer. I don’t like bosses and time frames and all that corporation bullshit. I feel it’s a spiritual battle and I’ve yet to concede to it. And I feel it would kill me slowly too if I did. So this job has allowed me to live the way I want to live. And it’s all being threatened now. And I won’t give in. I’ll sell seeds underground if I have to all over again. But I’m too old for hide and seek anymore. There’s a war though going on for you all and these corporations want to make you all think their superior or some shit and their not even close. I have more talent in my ball sack prob lol then they can hire for 6 figure salaries. You all too if you have the love within and some luck can also do anything better then they can. That’s why those companies exist though is they use their money and power to buy others who are more talented for pennies on the dollar. Which I won’t do. Thankfully I have my own money. And I don’t even have to work. I choose to work. So hopefully it will all work out for the best. But it’s an uneven playing field of business here. Slanted towards some groups of financial parasites. So beware because it’s up to you guys and gals whether ppl like me go onwards or these chads do. I’m now being limited tho and their opening up stores. So call it what you want but it’s not legalization


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (May 25, 2020)

macamus33 said:


> Some nice dried "Fore noire" buds going into jars for curing. Harvested at 65 days flower.View attachment 4436301


I’m smoking some myself at the moment. You want a normal grower from the line. The ogkb types too have some variance and are good but I prefer the normal growers. They have the best types imo. Foret noire is really good. I kept 2


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 25, 2020)

Definitely been wanting to try some of your gear


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (May 25, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> Lots of us still plugging away old school, they can try but we aren't going anywhere. Props bud, fuck corporate weed





idlewilder said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you everyone. Yeah I’m back on track on my grow op so they can’t touch my quality and will need a long time to catch up. It’s the principle tho. And I find it really weird how before I even knew about it that it was like already done here. I’d imagine these people had to be part of the same club to know with that much insider knowledge. And they are all wealthy too. As well as none actually grow or have sold weed before. Which is what I find odd. Why then besides for money are they in our biz?


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 25, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Thank you everyone. Yeah I’m back on track on my grow op so they can’t touch my quality and will need a long time to catch up. It’s the principle tho. And I find it really weird how before I even knew about it that it was like already done here. I’d imagine these people had to be part of the same club to know with that much insider knowledge. And they are all wealthy too. As well as none actually grow or have sold weed before. Which is what I find odd. Why then besides for money are they in our biz?


Only for money, lots of us ended up outside, thing is it's a structure that was built outside already, their structure keeps us there, us being there is the competition, they make their own competition, I grew up in prohibition, know nothing else, yes it's shitty seeing folks get a pass but fuck em I was built for this, so were you, quite looking at them and do your thing. Lots and fucking lots in the same boat, and army of real folks out here doing what's right, same as always. I just disregard any thing corporate the same as tobacco products, won't smoke it and don't concern. Got to focus 
I've had deaths in the family recently, my wife is currently dieing to, she never stopped mourning her mom. life will kick your ass if you let it. I decided I'm built for it. In the trenches till the end. it's not for money here.


----------



## coppershot (May 25, 2020)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I’m smoking some myself at the moment. You want a normal grower from the line. The ogkb types too have some variance and are good but I prefer the normal growers. They have the best types imo. Foret noire is really good. I kept 2


I am still running my Foret Noire. Mine gets quite dark, purples up, and smokes so nice. The Creme Fraiche is a chunky girl, but the FN is a really nice all round smoke and she tends to steal the spotlight in the flower room cause she also frosts up nicely.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 25, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I am still running my Foret Noire. Mine gets quite dark, purples up, and smokes so nice. The Creme Fraiche is a chunky girl, but the FN is a really nice all round smoke and she tends to steal the spotlight in the flower room cause she also frosts up nicely.


What's the creme fraiche again? I got the cerise gateau, BFC S1, le Royale, Foret noir, reblochon and the Madeleine's off that drop. Nice seeing some photos of the Foret noir


----------



## coppershot (May 26, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> What's the creme fraiche again? I got the cerise gateau, BFC S1, le Royale, Foret noir, reblochon and the Madeleine's off that drop. Nice seeing some photos of the Foret noir


CF is a cross of TK and Dosido I believe maybe @Dankonomics_genetics can confirm. It's a good smoke, mellow, good for movies, or outdoor activities... my wife finds it a bit too racey, but it doesn't do that to me at all. 

I really wanted his Blue Dream cross and his Chicago Typewriter cross. I have to say, in my roughly 20 years of growing, he is one of the few that posted information and pictures that closely resembled my outcome. I find this to be rare and it makes me want more of his gear. 

I was also considering his Le Royal and Reblochon and it looks like you got lots of his offerings!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 4, 2020)

I just popped a pack of blue tooth and there were only 7 seeds . Hopefully he can make this right . Was hoping to find a nice chick and a dude to hit my bbhp with.


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wish this man still produced seeds. I would have loved to grow his "Foo Fighter Jet" and "Chicago Typewriter" strains. I had the pleasure to grow "Foire Noire", "Le Royal", and "Purple Star Fighter" strains. All awesome but the "Foire Noire" my favorite. Only breeder whose pictures match what you grow. Never got to grow his "Reblochon" strain either. F2ed some but not as good as F1/pheno search. So many strains, so little tent space. LOL. Thanks for the great breeding. So sorry you no longer can sell.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 2, 2022)

I am still sitting on a starfighter x dosido pack of his.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 2, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> Wish this man still produced seeds. I would have loved to grow his "Foo Fighter Jet" and "Chicago Typewriter" strains. I had the pleasure to grow "Foire Noire", "Le Royal", and "Purple Star Fighter" strains. All awesome but the "Foire Noire" my favorite. Only breeder whose pictures match what you grow. Never got to grow his "Reblochon" strain either. F2ed some but not as good as F1/pheno search. So many strains, so little tent space. LOL. Thanks for the great breeding. So sorry you no longer can sell.


Just msg him on IG


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 2, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Just msg him on IG


I did about a year ago ; said no longer in seed business. Will not bug him.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 7, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> I did about a year ago ; said no longer in seed business. Will not bug him.


He’s doing well off the crypto currency’s


----------

